# The neighbors are burning railroad ties



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2015)

The neighbor out by my dad's has a outdoor wood burner which he has always burned anything and everything in. The guy has no woods at all. There has been times I had to get out of my tree stand when I was hunting because the smoke was so thick I couldn't breath and I was hundred of yards away. Anyway lately I have been smelling what I thought was coal or railroad ties burning. I went for a little drive on the mule today and found this. There's a good amount of telephone poles in there to.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 30, 2015)

What a douche. If that was my neighbor I'd ask him to stop. If he didn't I'd report him. 

I would love to get my hands on a pile of RR ties like that to use for landscaping!


----------



## the GOAT (Mar 30, 2015)

Impressive amount of btu's there.


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 30, 2015)

I bet when he has pig roasts they are real tasty, don't forget to add some PT too?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 30, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> Impressive amount of btu's there.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2015)

The guys a millionaire, but he's tighter than a bulls ass during fly season. He even fires that thing to heat his water in summer. Yeah it takes a lot of nerve to burn that many ties. When he first bought the land he went through and cleared what he though was the fenceline. When they came to survey the land,it turned out we owned 30 foot on his side of the fence. The sad part is he stacked all the wood on our land and had to move it.


----------



## TeeMan (Mar 30, 2015)

I cant imaging that's even safe or legal to do? I have never burned any type of treated wood.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 30, 2015)

Much to precious to burn! I have done some nice projects with them. 

But I do agree that today burning that stuff isn't taken lightly anymore. Here ties and telephone poles are hazard garbage and quite expensive to get rid of! 
One telephone call to the right environement agency would get you quite some problems.

7


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 30, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> _*...I'd ask him to stop. If he didn't I'd report him.*_


Report him for what?? Report him to who??
Are you sure they're illegal to burn in Wisconsin??
They ain't illegal to burn here...



TeeMan said:


> _*I cant imaging that's even safe or legal to do?*_


There ain't nothin' unsafe about burnin' railroad ties or telephone poles... but stickin' your face over the stack and suckin' in big gulps of smoke might make ya' a bit sick for a few minutes. Creosotes are nothing more than stuff we already burn, just concentrated into a tar... wood, coal and oil. Heck wood-tar creosote is used to flavor meat, and all have them have been used in medicine to varying degrees. The truth is... direct contact with creosote is more likely to make ya' sick than standin' down wind of a fire burnin' wood treated with it. For that matter, many wood treatments don't even use creosotes these days... they use stuff safer than the wood smoke itself.



the GOAT said:


> _*Impressive amount of btu's there.*_



I don't care what anyone says... that there was funny‼
*


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2015)

I wonder how he likes it when we have a east wind and it blows right at his own house.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm sure he thinks he hit the mother load on those ties. We aren't gonna complain about it to anyone but it's inconsiderate on his part. I wonder how the other closer neighbor likes it.. since she wears a mask when she's cutting the lawn.


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 30, 2015)

Around here they try to get five bucks apiece for those ties so he's sitting on a gold mine but I'm glad he is your neighbor and not mine.


----------



## svk (Mar 30, 2015)

Whitespider has a point. If it isn't illegal where you are there isn't much you can do. You could ask him to start burning clean wood but I doubt that would change things.

If you want to force the issue, you need to catch him when he is burning garbage. I know it is illegal here to burn anything garbage related and I think they even have a hotline number to report suspected trash burners.


----------



## zogger (Mar 30, 2015)

066blaster said:


> I'm sure he thinks he hit the mother load on those ties. We aren't gonna complain about it to anyone but it's inconsiderate on his part. I wonder how the other closer neighbor likes it.. since she wears a mask when she's cutting the lawn.



Ask her. If in agreement, both go over and ask him to cut it out. Regular firewood is one thing, that stuff is just noxious.

This is the sort of burning that is getting boilers and outdoor furnaces banned.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2015)

I looks like it's illegal in some neighboring counties but could find anything definite for our county... but it was funny this thread came up when I googled it. I think it probably is illegal. His house is quite a distance from my dad's house, I think the other neighbors will complain


----------



## johnny5ny (Mar 30, 2015)

Zogger-bingo. That's what I was thinking

I'm as "don't tread on me" as anyone but turn a blind eye? To this? 
Yeah they arnt toxic at all.......cause spending years under diesel-electric locomotives kept em squeeky clean. No oil or diesel ever touched one of those things. Gimme a break!
If it was me and that chit was blowing over to my house into my newborns nostrils, there would be a problem.


----------



## the GOAT (Mar 30, 2015)

I wouldn't waste the time complaining. 

Cordless drill.


----------



## pafire (Mar 30, 2015)

That’s why many states are banning outdoor wood burners. Seems that those owners have no respect for the neighbors or the environment. I can’t imaging that's even safe or legal to do. He is the type of neighbor that will get all of the wood burners shut down.
Maybe time to do some investigating .


----------



## cantoo (Mar 30, 2015)

Goat, I would "like" your post but I'm boycotting the use of the "like" button until they bring back the "dislike" button.
I'm thinking a 22 would be a better idea. After all who else would "accidently" drill a hole in it other than an nearby neighbour. An accidental 22 shot in the USA wouldn't raise any suspicion.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 30, 2015)

Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's smart. Maybe the guy doesn't know any better, why don't you go over and talk to him about it, who knows he might be a nice guy and stop burning it.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 30, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> I wouldn't waste the time complaining.
> 
> Cordless drill.


Cordless drill and several ounces of blackpowder inserted a foot into the end of one of those ties and problem solved.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2015)

We have 5 acres of red pines about 45 foot tall maybe 50 foot from that pile ..if those ties ever started on fire we would probably lose those.


----------



## the GOAT (Mar 30, 2015)

cantoo said:


> Goat, I would "like" your post but I'm boycotting the use of the "like" button until they bring back the "dislike" button.
> I'm thinking a 22 would be a better idea. After all who else would "accidently" drill a hole in it other than an nearby neighbour. An accidental 22 shot in the USA wouldn't raise any suspicion.


Don't be so cavalier with my 'like' to post count ratio. Feel free to use the like button. As form of civil disobedience I've decided to like every post I read from now on until the dislike button is returned. I encourage you to do the same.


----------



## the GOAT (Mar 30, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's smart. Maybe the guy doesn't know any better, why don't you go over and talk to him about it, who knows he might be a nice guy and stop burning it.


Man, it was really hard to like that post.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 30, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's smart. Maybe the guy doesn't know any better, why don't you go over and talk to him about it, who knows he might be a nice guy and stop burning it.


 Yeah ok, Im sure he'll gladly stop burning them when they are all gone... right before he orders more.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 30, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Report him for what?? Report him to who??
> Are you sure they're illegal to burn in Wisconsin??
> They ain't illegal to burn here...
> 
> *



I don't know about Wisconsin but here I would notify my local clean air agency. Not my favorite group of people but they would get that #### stopped pronto!

I'm not one to infringe on the rights of a property owner until they begin infringing upon mine! If I had to smell that ####... No thanks!



Whitespider said:


> There ain't nothin' unsafe about burnin' railroad ties or telephone poles... but stickin' your face over the stack and suckin' in big gulps of smoke might make ya' a bit sick for a few minutes. Creosotes are nothing more than stuff we already burn, just concentrated into a tar... wood, coal and oil. Heck wood-tar creosote is used to flavor meat, and all have them have been used in medicine to varying degrees. The truth is... direct contact with creosote is more likely to make ya' sick than standin' down wind of a fire burnin' wood treated with it. For that matter, many wood treatments don't even use creosotes these days... they use stuff safer than the wood smoke itself.
> *



How can you definitively say there is nothing unsafe about burning this crap and then go on to say sucking big gulps of it might make you sick? Don't you think there could be cumulative effects as well? Maybe as a firefighter I'm oversensitive when it comes to breathing smoke but I'm sure not gonna let my family be the study group on the effect's of breathing that crap for a winter. I've seen too many of my brothers develop brain tumors due to breathing different products of combustion.


----------



## the GOAT (Mar 30, 2015)

I love this I'm going to tattle on you mindset. Reminds me of kindergarten.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 30, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> I don't know about Wisconsin but here I would notify my local clean air agency. Not my favorite group of people but they would get that #### stopped pronto!
> 
> I'm not one to infringe on the rights of a property owner until they begin infringing upon mine! If I had to smell that ####... No thanks!
> 
> ...


 
Particulate emission on these boilers are bad enough, now add in the fact that he's burning RR ties and poles. I wouldn't hesitate calling EPA/DEC.  However, I would go talk with him first and tell him right to his face he's a F'in [email protected] and if he dosent stop calls will be placed.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 30, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> I love this I'm going to tattle on you mindset. Reminds me of kindergarten.



If he doesn't respond to a friendly chat the alternative to "tattling" might land me in jail. 

I don't want to go to jail...


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2015)

I think the law says you can't burn them in your burn pile to dispose of them. They probably don't think anyone is dumb enough to burn them in a wood burner. You can take them to our dump they chip them up for mulch. But you have to cut the ends off to get rid of the metal.


----------



## blacklocst (Mar 30, 2015)

Go over and tell him that stuff is great for grilling and smoking meats.


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 30, 2015)

If you took him to court to stop burning them you would probably win . This happened by my fathers house and everyone that was called said they where not responsible for that. A few videos and time lapse photos of it billowing out smoke and filling the valley at court made all the difference . The magistrate said everyone has the rite to breathe clean air . The guy in question got about 20,000 of these 12" x12"x12" blocks from a old factory floor . Nobody even knows what's in them . At one point the factory made batteries . The county a few years later made him remove the unburned blocks for fear of contaminating the nearby lake 


Sent from my phone when I should be working


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 30, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> I don't know about Wisconsin but here I would notify my local clean air agency. Not my favorite group of people but they would get that #### stopped pronto!
> 
> I'm not one to infringe on the rights of a property owner until they begin infringing upon mine! If I had to smell that ####... No thanks!





Marshy said:


> Particulate emission on these boilers are bad enough, now add in the fact that he's burning RR ties and poles. I wouldn't hesitate calling EPA/DEC.  However, I would go talk with him first and tell him right to his face he's a F'in [email protected] and if he dosent stop calls will be placed.


They won't do squat. When my jerk neighbor was burning all the leftover chemicals from his illegal auto paint business (and the containers they came in, and all his garbage) we tried that route. All the smoke usually came right down to our house, past the barn and the chicken coop. Nobody cared at all and nothing was done. 

Unfortunately for him he had to drive across my property to access his place and had no lane use agreement. I also surround his property on three sides. I made his life as difficult as possible, including starting to clear woods to expose his house. Eventually he wasn't making enough and burned his garage down for the insurance money - it was so obviously arson, but he got away with that too.

Here's how it works in 2015 - if you have enough money you hire lawyers and go after him. If you have more money than him you might cost him enough that way to make him stop. If you can't afford that then tough. Law is simply about having enough money to enforce your will.


----------



## flotek (Mar 30, 2015)

What a shame Im all for keeping my nose out of my neighbors business but when he's being completely irresponsible and infringing into my property rights I would not sit there and let my neighbor ruin my air and have my family breathing that junk in our lungs . burning tar and pitch soaked rails that's just plane ridiculous in this day and age . If he can afford railroad ties he can afford slab wood . I'd go talk to him and come to some reasoning . If that didn't work I'd start burning my rotting trash right on my property line adjoining his and get a giant farm fan to blow the smoke toward his house till he got the. Hint


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 30, 2015)

The skids he has them sitting on are a nice touch and I'm sure to prevent ground contamination.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 30, 2015)

We don't talk to our neighbors..Everybody hates each other around here.


----------



## chuckwood (Mar 30, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> There ain't nothin' unsafe about burnin' railroad ties or telephone poles... but stickin' your face over the stack and suckin' in big gulps of smoke might make ya' a bit sick for a few minutes. Creosotes are nothing more than stuff we already burn, just concentrated into a tar... wood, coal and oil. Heck wood-tar creosote is used to flavor meat, and all have them have been used in medicine to varying degrees. The truth is... direct contact with creosote is more likely to make ya' sick than standin' down wind of a fire burnin' wood treated with it. For that matter, many wood treatments don't even use creosotes these days... they use stuff safer than the wood smoke itself.
> *



My understanding about coal tar creosote is that it's a proven carcinogen. Years ago it was available in hardware stores for homeowner wood preservative. Not anymore. Skin contact can give you skin cancer and has been proven to do so with lab animal studies. Organic gardeners avoid using railroad ties for raised beds, saying you don't want coal tar creosote anywhere near your food. Oh well, at least this guy isn't burning tires. That being said, my first experiences with a two man crosscut saw was at around age six when my dad and I sawed up railroad ties into firewood. I got really bored with the sawing after a while, and we burned the stuff in our open fireplace. I've not come down with cancer yet. Dad quit doing this after he figured out that grit and small stones in the old ties were dulling the saw really fast.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 30, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> How can you definitively say there is nothing unsafe about burning this crap and then go on to say sucking big gulps of it might make you sick? Don't you think there could be cumulative effects as well? Maybe as a firefighter I'm oversensitive when it comes to breathing smoke but I'm sure not gonna let my family be the study group on the effect's of breathing that crap for a winter. I've seen too many of my brothers develop brain tumors due to breathing different products of combustion.


so your argument is saying ONLY regular ole firewood is safe, AND you would have no problems if you breathe in smoke from that???


----------



## Dogsout (Mar 30, 2015)

How come no one ever starts a thread about their next door neighbor with an OWB that burns nothing but split, dry, 2 year old wood that smokes next to nothing. I don't agree at all with burning RR ties but I also don't agree with people lumping us all into the same category. This is the 4th year for my OWB and my neighbor directly across the road south of me has even given me the wood from a couple of trees that he took down last year. I wouldn't take to kindly if someone was smoking me out all the time, but lets not lose sight of the fact that there are numerous burners out there that burn day in and day out with no problems. Not all of us are brain dead idiots.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 30, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> so your argument is saying ONLY regular ole firewood is safe, AND you would have no problems if you breathe in smoke from that???



What are you struggling to get at? 

Regular old firewood doesn't stink like creosote. Would you agree with that? It takes far far less creosote to become a nuisance than regular old firewood. And of course seasoned wood is even less of a nuisance. Yes if I was constantly being smoked out from regular old firewood I would be irritated. I would go on but Dogsout sums it up nicely, give his post a read.


----------



## yodayoda (Mar 30, 2015)

Is that his house in the second picture? Looks to be a good distance from any neighbors.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 30, 2015)

Y'all are ridiculous... totally ridiculous‼ (well... not all of ya')

Yeah, no friggin' doubt... we all haf'ta do it your tree-huggin' way... Well, GPY‼
You think the bu!!$h!t ain't comin" you way... well grow the phuck up‼

When it comes to keepin' my family warm I'll burn WTF ever I choose... whenever I choose...
And you can choke on it for all I give sour owl crap... my family comes before you.

Someone claims the guy is rich and can afford any sort'a heat he wants... well phuck the guy claimin' such, he don't know Bill from Bob (unless he's livin' in Bob or Bill's shoes).
*


----------



## yodayoda (Mar 30, 2015)

066blaster said:


> We have 5 acres of red pines about 45 foot tall maybe 50 foot from that pile ..if those ties ever started on fire we would probably lose those.


If your red pines ever caught fire he would probably lose his nice stack of RR ties


----------



## svk (Mar 30, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Y'all are ridiculous... totally ridiculous‼ (well... not all of ya')
> 
> Yeah, no friggin' doubt... we all haf'ta do it your tree-huggin' way... Well, GPY‼
> You think the bu!!$h!t ain't comin" you way... well grow the phuck up‼
> ...


This post brought to you by Budweiser.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 30, 2015)

svk said:


> _*This post brought to you by Budweiser.*_


How did you know??
*


----------



## svk (Mar 30, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> How did you know??
> *


Just a hunch lol


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 31, 2015)

Spidey why is the owl crap always sour?.....and usually cold?


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 31, 2015)

svk said:


> This post brought to you by Budweiser.



I was thinking Jack Daniels


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Report him for what?? Report him to who??
> Are you sure they're illegal to burn in Wisconsin??
> They ain't illegal to burn here...
> 
> ...


Kind of reminds me of the same idiotic arguments that cigarette smokers are expressing since decades...

Because everyone that has any idea of what he was talking about would not forget that railraod ties have a history and that history only started with the impregnation with creosotes and ended with decades of herbicide application. And definately not the eco friendly variant! But it sure is nice to ignore these things and live in a world where the sun always shines...

Modern ties are about always made out of cement these days so there is nothing to treat anymore. And why are these "traditional" methodes of impregnation not allowed anymore? Ah yes only so that or economy can flourish in that constantly selling new products...

7


----------



## Fubar (Mar 31, 2015)

good lord , whats wrong with yall ? this dude is obviously bat **** crazy , i have never seen a millionaire that wasn't , he probably just thinks he won't have to worry about them rotting till he gets em all burned up , just wait till he starts burning the tires and a pile of vinyl siding cause he heard they were bad to put in a land fill , then crop dusting the place with round up cause weeds are growing in his **** ...


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

His house is 6 or 7 hundred yards from my dad's place , Constant blue smoke coming out. It would be different if he burned a few once in a while, but a whole winter's worth?? He must be desperate to keep that thing going.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Y'all are ridiculous... totally ridiculous‼ (well... not all of ya')
> 
> Yeah, no friggin' doubt... we all haf'ta do it your tree-huggin' way... Well, GPY‼
> You think the bu!!$h!t ain't comin" you way... well grow the phuck up‼
> ...


You can see his house in the pic. he can afford propane. Or buying a load of wood


----------



## blades (Mar 31, 2015)

Ya all sure them thangs ain't treated with copper sulphate- as that's the norm for pressure treated wood for quite awhile now. Washington County is part of SE WI therefore falls under some rather strict air quality standards- might want to send a friendly note to the local DNR office. I don't know the particular rules but putting that stuff in the air is a no-no. Goes right along with burning up old paint, tires and related items. 
If they are CS treated ( creosote treated ain't any better)that stuff is pretty corrosive when burned iirc- kinda makes it self correcting in season or 2.


----------



## the GOAT (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> You can see his house in the pic. he can afford propane. Or buying a load of wood


How could you possibly know his financial situation?


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> _*How could you possibly know his financial situation?*_


He can't know...
The man could be flat-azz broke a 6 months behind on the mortgage.

Ya' know?? Livestock manure is a "toxic waste"... but they spread that crap over the vegetables you eat ever day.



7sleeper said:


> _*Modern ties are about always made out of cement these days so there is nothing to treat anymore. And why are these "traditional" methodes of impregnation not allowed anymore?*_


I ain't never seen a cement railroad tie where I live... but I see new wooden ones bein' laid down.
And "traditional" methods of impregnation not allowed anymore?? Not allowed?? Maybe in Austria (how would I know)... but over here creosote is still commonly used as a wood preservative.
Exactly how do they spike down the rail to cement anyway??



KenJax Tree said:


> _*Spidey why is the owl crap always sour?.....and usually cold?*_


Hmmmmmm......????......
*


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a serious headache this mornin'... and I think someone put cold, sour owl squat in my mouth while I was sleepin'.
Stopped at the Elks lodge to pay dues last night... missed supper...
I ain't never doin' that again...
*


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

svk said:


> _*I know it is illegal here to burn anything garbage related and I think they even have a hotline number to report suspected trash burners.*_



Here, we burn all our garbage in a barrel, out in the yard (except the glass and tin)... pretty much common (and legal) practice.
Can't do it in the town north of me because of local ordinance... but there's a burn barrel behind near ever house in the town south of me.
*


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I ain't never seen a cement railroad tie where I live... but I see new wooden ones bein' laid down.
> And "traditional" methods of impregnation not allowed anymore?? Not allowed?? Maybe in Austria (how would I know)... but over here creosote is still commonly used as a wood preservative.
> Exactly how do they spike down the rail to cement anyway??


Interesting! I haven't seen a new wooden one in at least ten years! The cement ones you have some round spring(around 1/2 inch thick!) that holds the track in place.











Here is some interesting info on the topic railroad ties! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_tie

And if anyone wants to learn on the different types of creasoat and it's carcinogenic properties you can read here!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creosote

7


----------



## farmer steve (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> He can't know...
> The man could be flat-azz broke a 6 months behind on the mortgage.
> 
> Ya' know?? Livestock manure is a "toxic waste"... but they spread that crap over the vegetables you eat ever day.
> ...


http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...c-farmers-bash-fda-restrictions-on-manure-use
i'll blame on the Bud.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

Hmmmm.....
I did a little readin'... it does appear some concrete ties (sleepers) are used in the US, but they're more common in Europe.
I didn't know it, but concrete was used after WWII because of the limited supply of timber... not because of anything to do with environmental protection.
Seems there's both advantages and disadvantages... concrete allows heavier loads at higher speeds, but with reduced shock absorption and increased wheel noise. They're more expensive (in the US), and cause the rail bed ballast to degrade faster. I've never seen concrete railroad ties in the Midwest... but that don't necessarily mean there ain't some, somewhere here.
*


----------



## cus_deluxe (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Y'all are ridiculous... totally ridiculous‼ (well... not all of ya')
> 
> Yeah, no friggin' doubt... we all haf'ta do it your tree-huggin' way... Well, GPY‼
> You think the bu!!$h!t ain't comin" you way... well grow the phuck up‼
> ...


Thats the most ignorant, arrogant thing yet ive heard yet spidey. Ever heard the phrase, "just 'cuz ya can, doesnt mean ya should"? I bet you'd have a different opinion if it was your neighbor dude. Im guessing blaster feels the same, that HIS family comes first, and if it was me i would do whatever i could to stop this idiot. Good luck OP.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> *...if anyone wants to learn on the different types of creasoat and it's carcinogenic properties you can read here!*



LOL... just playin' devil's advocate... but... 
If anyone wants to learn on concrete (dust) and it's carcinogenic properties you can read here!
http://oem.bmj.com/content/57/4/264.full
And here‼
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1035459/

Heck... Drinkin' too much water will kill ya'...
http://www.webmd.com/fitness-exercise/water-intoxication



cus_deluxe said:


> _*Thats the most ignorant, arrogant thing yet ive heard yet spidey.*_


Ignorant?? How so?? Exactly what about it ain't true??
Arrogant?? Again, how so?? I ain't sayin' anyone has to do it my way... that I'm better than anyone... and I sure-as-hell ain't judgin' anyone.
Pretty sure the ignorance and arrogance ain't on my side of this... pretty damn sure.
*


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Y'all are ridiculous... totally ridiculous‼ (well... not all of ya')
> 
> Yeah, no friggin' doubt... we all haf'ta do it your tree-huggin' way... Well, GPY‼
> You think the bu!!$h!t ain't comin" you way... well grow the phuck up‼
> ...


 angry spider...got any pics of that?


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> _*I bet you'd have a different opinion if it was your neighbor dude.*_


I'd much rather smell burnin' railroad ties than that crap I smell (and breath) when I drive through Cedar Rapids or Iowa City.
The OP ain't even talkin' 'bout _his_ neighbor... the offender(?) is _seven hundred yards away from his dad's place_‼
Seven hundred yards... how friggin' many days a year would the wind be blowing in the exact direction of his dad's house?? At the exact speed needed to push it seven hundred yards without dilution, dissipation or rising?? Heck, I can burn a pile of wet leaves on the other side of my drive with the wind blowing towards my house... and like as not, the smoke will rise above the house before it gets there.

Ridiculous.
My neighbors (a couple live closer than seven hundred yards) burn crap all the time, garbage, leaves, and whatnot... I smell it maybe once or twice a year when the wind is exactly right (shrug)
*


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I'd much rather smell burnin' railroad ties than that crap I smell (and breath) when I drive through Cedar Rapids or Iowa City.
> The OP ain't even talkin' 'bout _his_ neighbor... the offender(?) is _seven hundred yards away from his dad's place_‼
> Seven hundred yards... how friggin' many days a year would the wind be blowing in the exact direction of his dad's house?? At the exact speed needed to push it seven hundred yards without dilution, dissipation or rising?? Heck, I can burn a pile of wet leaves on the other side of my drive with the wind blowing towards my house... and like as not, the smoke will rise above the house before it gets there.
> 
> ...


Well obviously either your nose is bad whitespider or the OP nose is very good because he smells something from quite some distance away! He even has to flee his tree stand because smoke was so bad.


066blaster said:


> The neighbor out by my dad's has a outdoor wood burner which he has always burned anything and everything in. The guy has no woods at all. There *has been times I had to get out of my tree stand when I was hunting because the smoke was so thick I couldn't breath and I was hundred of yards away. * *Anyway lately I have been smelling what I thought was coal or railroad ties burning.* I went for a little drive on the mule today and found this. There's a good amount of telephone poles in there to.View attachment 415794
> View attachment 415795
> View attachment 415796



So condemning someone because he is in another situation compared to you, is not what I would call sound character. But as you already mentioned _*"*I sure-as-hell ain't judgin' anyone*"*_.

7


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I have a serious headache this mornin'... and I think someone put cold, sour owl squat in my mouth while I was sleepin'.
> Stopped at the Elks lodge to pay dues last night... missed supper...
> I ain't never doin' that again...
> *


I've done that a couple of times in my life. Drinking on an empty stomach is an absolute killer for sure. 

My worst hangover ever was when I drank on an empty stomach and the last thing I had eaten was tomato soup for lunch the day before. Worst part was I think I was 27 at the time.


----------



## angelo c (Mar 31, 2015)

[QUOTE="Chris-PA, post: 5293183, member: 67290


Here's how it works in 2015 - if you have enough money you hire lawyers and go after him. If you have more money than him you might cost him enough that way to make him stop. If you can't afford that then tough. Law is simply about having enough money to enforce your will.[/QUOTE]

Welcome to the Democrat Party.


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2015)

I thought the EPA was a super power and was buying all the ammunition to use against such patriots as your neighbor. Like, isn't that what the FEMA camps are for? Handicapped parking spaces are actually to be used for the UN EPA? 

I had a nice neighbor who smoldered his green grass clippings after dousing them with motor oil. One day, I had windows open--it was summer, and I was home with bronchitis. He set off his pile. I went out and talked to him--nicely and explained my problem. He apologized profusely and never burned it again, even when the weather was cold so windows were shut. He was a good neighbor.


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider: Have you ever read any books by Patrick McManus? The way you type reminds me of a recurring character in his books named Rancid Crabtree.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

svk said:


> Rancid Crabtree.


I believe this is probably another or WS's "handles" and the stories were taken from his/her posts...


----------



## Marshy (Mar 31, 2015)

svk said:


> Whitespider: Have you ever read any books by Patrick McManus? The way you type reminds me of a recurring character in his books named Rancid Crabtree.


I think you just solved the question as to "what kind of spider is WS"? He's a Rancid Crabtree Spider. Even sounds cool.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

svk said:


> _*...ever read any books by Patrick McManus?*_


Yep... own a few.
My favorite is, '_They Shoot Canoes, Don't They?'_
Rancid Crabtree... the vulgar, bad-tempered, old woodsman?? The perfect role model... my hero‼ 



7sleeper said:


> _*So condemning someone because he is in another situation compared to you...*_


Condemning someone?? Who did I condemn?? When?? How??

One final question...
Has anyone actually witnessed this guy feedin' his firebox with railroad ties?? I mean, the pile sure is (or appears in the picture to be) a long ways from the house for a fuel supply. Maybe the guy is plannin' on doin' a bunch of landscapin' this summer??

Just sayin'.
*


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Maybe the guy is plannin' on doin' a bunch of landscapin' this summer??


that was my first thought too


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

Marshy said:


> I think you just solved the question as to "what kind of spider is WS"? He's a Rancid Crabtree Spider. Even sounds cool.


 maybe he has a pic of that too?


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Yep... own a few.
> My favorite is, '_They Shoot Canoes, Don't They?'_
> Rancid Crabtree... the vulgar, bad-tempered, old woodsman?? The perfect role model... my hero‼
> 
> ...


He has a skid loader and front end loader. I can see piles right next to the burner. I think that's why they are on pallets. He can haul them easy. He is burning them!! Again I smelt it before I seen them. And he's cutting them to the proper lengths.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

why don't you bring him a winters worth of wood every year if you don't like what he burns...or go complain somewhere that may be able to help (that place isn't the internet btw) or just STPU?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

slowp said:


> He was a good neighbor.


"was"? did he move? or is he just a bad neighbor now? perhaps you stepped in his poop next to a tree?


----------



## the GOAT (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> One final question...
> Has anyone actually witnessed this guy feedin' his firebox with railroad ties?? I mean, the pile sure is (or appears in the picture to be) a long ways from the house for a fuel supply. Maybe the guy is plannin' on doin' a bunch of landscapin' this summer??
> 
> Just sayin'.
> *





nathon918 said:


> maybe he has a pic of that too?



I don't think we've even seen the OWB yet.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

"the GOAT likes this"

everyone's a winner when Mikes around...


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> _*He has a skid loader and front end loader. I can see piles right next to the burner. I think that's why they are on pallets. He can haul them easy. He is burning them!! Again I smelt it before I seen them. And he's cutting them to the proper lengths.*_



I reckon that answers my question... I'll see if I can think up a new one 
*


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 31, 2015)

Those inconsiderate outdoor wood boilers folks are going to ruin it for all of us...

...how gross burning creosote treated railroad ties. 

As if they aren't bad enough smoldering that green wood. My nose just puckers up whenever I smell 'em.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> _*I don't think we've even seen the OWB yet.*_



I fired mine up this morning.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

slowp said:


> _*I thought the EPA was a super power and was buying all the ammunition to use against such patriots as your neighbor. Like, isn't that what the FEMA camps are for? Handicapped parking spaces are actually to be used for the UN EPA?*_



There is no Federal law or regulation banning the burning of railroad ties for heating fuel... the EPA has no jurisdiction (yet). The only thing the EPA has to say about it is that burning them in your fireplace _*may*_ be hazardous because creosote is _*suspected*_ to cause cancer. Of course that _*suspicion*_ is based on smearing the stuff an inch thick on lab rats, and forcing them to eat pounds of it. There has never been any correlation to serious or long term effects on humans from the smoke.
FEMA?? What would any of this have to do with FEMA??
And there ain't any such thing as "UN EPA"... but there is a United Nations Environment Programme, which basically advocates takin' from the (perceived) rich and givin' to the poor, while having little (if anything) to do with the environment.

Oh... and I make my own ammunition.

"_The whole aim of practical politics is to keep the populace alarmed by menacing it with an endless series of hobgoblins, all of them imaginary._" - H.L. Mencken
*


----------



## the GOAT (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I fired mine up this morning.


You must really hate polar bears.


----------



## angelo c (Mar 31, 2015)

slowp said:


> I thought the EPA was a super power and was buying all the ammunition to use against such patriots as your neighbor. Like, isn't that what the FEMA camps are for? Handicapped parking spaces are actually to be used for the UN EPA?
> 
> I had a nice neighbor who smoldered his green grass clippings after dousing them with motor oil. One day, I had windows open--it was summer, and I was home with bronchitis. He set off his pile. I went out and talked to him--nicely and explained my problem. He apologized profusely and never burned it again, even when the weather was cold so windows were shut. He was a good neighbor.



Thats the DHS( not the EPA) if you're keeping score on the Ammo 'supply and demand' Economics charts. 

http://rt.com/usa/dhs-ammo-investigation-napolitano-645/


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

This it what it looks like all day


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

Yep... looks like an OWB... they make smoke... that's what they do.
One of my neighbors has one... he don't cut anything ahead of time... he cuts as he burns all winter.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> why don't you bring him a winters worth of wood every year if you don't like what he burns...or go complain somewhere that may be able to help (that place isn't the internet btw) or just STPU?


I'm not complaining I just thought it was Unethical and stupid.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Yep... looks like an OWB... they make smoke... that's what they do.
> One of my neighbors has one... he don't cut anything ahead of time... he cuts as he burns all winter.


Whatever, I gotta go burn my garbage


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 31, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Welcome to the Democrat Party.


Nobody cares if you are a Republicrat or a Demublican when you purchase legal protection. It is (at present) only a matter of how much credit you have access to.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 31, 2015)

who would want something that smoked all day like that next to their own house ,motor oil burners are cleaner than those things


----------



## angelo c (Mar 31, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> Nobody cares if you are a Republicrat or a Demublican when you purchase legal protection. It is (at present) only a matter of how credit you have access to.



Matters what State in which you reside as well.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 31, 2015)

cus_deluxe said:


> Thats the most ignorant, arrogant thing yet ive heard yet spidey. Ever heard the phrase, "just 'cuz ya can, doesnt mean ya should"? I bet you'd have a different opinion if it was your neighbor dude. Im guessing blaster feels the same, that HIS family comes first, and if it was me i would do whatever i could to stop this idiot. Good luck OP.


It's just the logical end point of the social arrangement that has been foisted upon us, replacing the sense of community that once existed here - everyone isolated, weak and unable to assert themselves, and convinced they are free.


slowp said:


> I went out and talked to him--nicely and explained my problem. He apologized profusely and never burned it again, even when the weather was cold so windows were shut. He was a good neighbor.


It's nice when it works that way, but it doesn't always. I tried that with my neighbor, with whom we were on good terms at the time. However, he is a sociopath and does not have normal relationships with people, it's all about manipulating people to get what he wants (which I knew). Once he discovered I was not fooled and was going to try to limit his behavior then he immediately switched to trying to intimidate. When that didn't work either then things degenerated very quickly. You cannot count on others behaving reasonably, although it is worth a try.


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 31, 2015)

This thread reminds me of an ex-girlfriend. She'd piss and moan about her problems but never do anything about the ones she could control. The time it's taken to photograph, upload photographs, and type posts to this thread could have been spent either a) going over and discussing your concerns with the man, b) making a few phone calls to find out the legality of the act so we could have a discussion based on laws and not emotions and opinions, or c) performing one of the acts suggested above to stop him from operating the thing. We all have neighbors that we don't agree with. Sometimes we can make them see things as we do, sometimes there's not a way to make them.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> _*who would want something that smoked all day like that next to their own house ,motor oil burners are cleaner than those things*_


Different strokes for different folks...
I can't figure out why anyone would want one of those fancy, new-fangled, EPA certified, elitist stoves (shrug)... or something with heat exchangers requiring cleaning and brushing (shrug)... it-is-what-it-is (shrug).


----------



## olyman (Mar 31, 2015)

angelo c said:


> [QUOTE="Chris-PA, post: 5293183, member: 67290
> 
> 
> Here's how it works in 2015 - if you have enough money you hire lawyers and go after him. If you have more money than him you might cost him enough that way to make him stop. If you can't afford that then tough. Law is simply about having enough money to enforce your will.


 
Welcome to the Democrat Party.[/QUOTE]
pzzzzing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Mar 31, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> "was"? did he move? or is he just a bad neighbor now? perhaps you stepped in his poop next to a tree?


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

olyman said:


>


 why wont you just "like" the post???????????????????????? .......oh yeah...nevermind


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> _*It's just the logical end point of the social arrangement that has been foisted upon us, replacing the sense of community that once existed here...*_


When did this "sense of community" exist??
I've been here since 2010... and been railed, insulted, attacked, even threatened and called every name in the book from near day one.

And why??
Because I didn't... don't... fit the perceived mold (or should I say the accepted mold). Because I don't believe there's a "right" and "wrong" way to heat with wood... just because there's your way and my way don't make either way right or wrong. Because I don't hug trees, believe in magic, or roll-over and play dead on command. Because, in my mind, heating with wood ain't a religion, it's simply a way to stay warm... nothin' more, nothin' less.

"Sense of community" my azz... that sense wasn't extended to me, I was treated almost like some sort of alien from outer space at times because I saw no harm in using a little used oil to start a fire... or whatever.
It ain't that the "sense of community" is gone... it's just that _*your*_ community ain't the overwhelming majority it once was.
I do get some pretty good laughs out'a it all though 
*


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

cuinrearview said:


> This thread reminds me of an ex-girlfriend. She'd piss and moan about her problems but never do anything about the ones she could control. The time it's taken to photograph, upload photographs, and type posts to this thread could have been spent either a) going over and discussing your concerns with the man, b) making a few phone calls to find out the legality of the act so we could have a discussion based on laws and not emotions and opinions, or c) performing one of the acts suggested above to stop him from operating the thing. We all have neighbors that we don't agree with. Sometimes we can make them see things as we do, sometimes there's not a way to make them.


I went out of my way to take some pics to show you guys, like I said I'm not gonna make any formal complaints or even talk to the guy. I just though it was kinda strange and,, A- holeish of the guy. If you don't have a appropriate wood supply don't buy a outdoor wood burner. Everyone I know that has one uses it as a incinerator for everything.


----------



## Chris-PA (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> When did this "sense of community" exist??
> I've been here since 2010... and been railed, insulted, attacked, even threatened and called every name in the book from near day one.
> 
> And why??
> ...


The word "here" in my comment did not refer to AS, it referred to the nation.


----------



## Idahonative (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Y'all are ridiculous... totally ridiculous‼ (well... not all of ya')
> 
> Yeah, no friggin' doubt... we all haf'ta do it your tree-huggin' way... Well, GPY‼
> You think the bu!!$h!t ain't comin" you way... well grow the phuck up‼
> ...



Spidey, you may have just won 1st prize for the most selfish post ever on ArboristSite.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> uses it as a incinerator for everything


and that right there is why they bought it...why?... because they can!


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 31, 2015)

I tell people at work that people out my way heat with dirty diapers.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> I went out of my way to take some pics to show you guys, like I said I'm not gonna make any formal complaints or even talk to the guy. I just though it was kinda strange and,, A- holeish of the guy. If you don't have a appropriate wood supply don't buy a outdoor wood burner. Everyone I know that has one uses it as a incinerator for everything.


So basically he's no better or worse than anyone else in your area then with an OWB.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> _*The word "here" in my comment did not refer to AS, it referred to the nation.*_


Oh... my mistake.
I don't agree with that assessment either... but I don't feel like goin' on another tirade... my head still hurts.



Idahonative said:


> _*Spidey, you may have just won 1st prize for the most selfish post ever on ArboristSite.*_


No... not selfish... realistic... puttin' your family first is hardly selfish... it's bein' realistic.
Selfish is wantin' everyone else to do it your way... expectin' everyone else to think as you think... it's wanting laws and regulations to force people to do it your way...
It ain't bein' selfish to I say I'll burn whatever I choose... but, tellin' someone else what _they_ can or cannot burn based on _your_ belief system is selfish.

At the top of this page 066blaster posted this...
"_If you don't have a appropriate wood supply don't buy a outdoor wood burner._"
Well I just gotta' ask y'all...
"Appropriate" wood supply?? By who's friggin' standard?? Yours??
Well maybe I believe railroad ties are an "appropriate" wood supply for _*my*_ OWB... what makes your opinion right, and mine wrong??

Friggin' ridiculous‼
*


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2015)

cuinrearview said:


> This thread reminds me of an ex-girlfriend. She'd piss and moan about her problems but never do anything about the ones she could control. The time it's taken to photograph, upload photographs, and type posts to this thread could have been spent either a) going over and discussing your concerns with the man, b) making a few phone calls to find out the legality of the act so we could have a discussion based on laws and not emotions and opinions, or c) performing one of the acts suggested above to stop him from operating the thing. We all have neighbors that we don't agree with. Sometimes we can make them see things as we do, sometimes there's not a way to make them.


You have a point about people complaining but never addressing the things that they can control. I know a few people like that.

OTOH I see no harm in a guy posting up here asking for advice on how to handle the situation that could become "heated". I know I have attempted to cordially address things with folks and had things get out of hand because they didn't appreciate the issue being brought up. Then thanks to the Irish and German in my blood, once I have started something I won't let the issue go and whoalah! the discussion has turned into a full blown argument. Had I ran it past a few buddies (and or AS members) I could possibly have approached the subject differently and perhaps more diplomatically. Don't fault the OP for trying to become informed.


----------



## Idahonative (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> No... not selfish... realistic... puttin' your family first is hardly selfish... it's bein' realistic.
> Selfish is wantin' everyone else to do it your way... expectin' everyone else to think as you think... it's wanting laws and regulations to force people to do it your way...
> It ain't bein' selfish to I say I'll burn whatever I choose... but, tellin' someone else what _they_ can or cannot burn based on _your_ belief system is selfish.... what makes your opinion right, and mine wrong?? Friggin' ridiculous‼*



Your statement holds no water with me. If you can afford to drink your dinner at the Elks, you can afford to cut/buy real firewood to keep your family warm. Priorities Spidey...priorities.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

svk said:


> _*Don't fault the OP for trying to become informed.*_



[email protected] that ain't exactly what the OP was doin'. He's even stated he has no intention of doin' anything.

Basically... and to put it crudely... the whole point of the post was to say, "Look at this (rich) irresponsible, low-life, slob, wood burner... don't be like this guy."
(shrug)


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> _*If you can afford to drink your dinner at the Elks, you can afford to cut/buy real firewood to keep your family warm.*_


Who said it cost me anything to drink my dinner??
And "real" firewood?? By who's standard?? Yours??

Same crap... over and over... friggin' ridiculous‼
*


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Oh... my mistake.
> I don't agree with that assessment either... but I don't feel like goin' on another tirade... my head still hurts.
> 
> 
> ...


↑

Stop doin' that‼
Heck man, believe me, if'n I started defending myself on the internet... on this board... I wouldn't have any time for stirrin' the pot‼
It's the internet man... it's the internet... it means nothin' more than you yourself make of it.
*

Two strong arms. Two strong legs. One strong back. A _work smarter, not harder_ideology. And a _*giant pulsating brain*_ 
*




whenever I can.
Harvestin' it should be the hard part... burnin' it should be the easy part... have I mentioned I hate my elitist stove??*
Sound familiar.


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 31, 2015)

svk said:


> You have a point about people complaining but never addressing the things that they can control. I know a few people like that.
> 
> OTOH I see no harm in a guy posting up here asking for advice on how to handle the situation that could become "heated". I know I have attempted to cordially address things with folks and had things get out of hand because they didn't appreciate the issue being brought up. Then thanks to the Irish and German in my blood, once I have started something I won't let the issue go and whoalah! the discussion has turned into a full blown argument. Had I ran it past a few buddies (and or AS members) I could possibly have approached the subject differently and perhaps more diplomatically. Don't fault the OP for trying to become informed.



Yah because he's gotten some great advice so far

We are on the same page SVK, and I think you'll agree that I provided the most information on options going forward of anyone in the thread. 

I've had my neighborly coinflicts. In the first three years in my place the neighbor's cats, dogs, cows, and horses had all wound up in my yard. The livestock made a bit of a mess but I didn't say a word trying to be neighborly until I went out back to my chicken coop and their daschund had a lifeless barred rock in its mouth. I told the wife from then on if any of their animals wound up in our yard it is open season. She must have let them know cuz I'll be damned if in the two years since not one thing has come over. I feel that I did them a favor: they're better pet owners and better fence builders.


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> [email protected] that ain't exactly what the OP was doin'. He's even stated he has no intention of doin' anything.
> 
> Basically... and to put it crudely... the whole point of the post was to say, "Look at this (rich) irresponsible, low-life, slob, wood burner... don't be like this guy."
> (shrug)


He must mention that later into the thread. But many of these threads start because people don't know how to handle confrontation.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

Is there a point to that Ironworker??
You saw my post as defending myself?? Seriously??
Naw... it was just a correction in the proper use of terms.
*


----------



## chuckwood (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> I went out of my way to take some pics to show you guys, like I said I'm not gonna make any formal complaints or even talk to the guy. I just though it was kinda strange and,, A- holeish of the guy. If you don't have a appropriate wood supply don't buy a outdoor wood burner. Everyone I know that has one uses it as a incinerator for everything.



Yup. One dude on the wtf pictures thread said he burns dead raccoons in his OWB. But at least those things don't have creosote in 'em.....


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

Well... I burn all my trash in a barrel... but if'n I had an OWB I wouldn't need the barrel.
What difference does it make if I burn the trash in a barrel standing on end, or a barrel layin' on it's side??
Either way it's the exact same outcome.
*


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

It's like 55 and sunny here. We don't have a furnace going. But his has been smoking away all day long. All day everyday. For one thing he has put too much work into it to crap in his wheaties at this point. It reminds me of the scene from batman dark night.. where the Joker says "everything burns" when he burns that pile of money. If someone could post that it would be awesome.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 31, 2015)

Cement railroad ties? Never heard of that. All wood in this state.

Anyhow, if it burns it goes in the stove here too. The stove isn't fussy.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## olyman (Mar 31, 2015)

Marshy said:


> So basically he's no better or worse than anyone else in your area then with an OWB.


----------



## olyman (Mar 31, 2015)

svk said:


> You have a point about people complaining but never addressing the things that they can control. I know a few people like that.
> 
> OTOH I see no harm in a guy posting up here asking for advice on how to handle the situation that could become "heated". I know I have attempted to cordially address things with folks and had things get out of hand because they didn't appreciate the issue being brought up. Then thanks to the Irish and German in my blood, once I have started something I won't let the issue go and whoalah! the discussion has turned into a full blown argument. Had I ran it past a few buddies (and or AS members) I could possibly have approached the subject differently and perhaps more diplomatically. Don't fault the OP for trying to become informed.


 real straight!!!!


----------



## the GOAT (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I gave the best advice. 

Cordless drill. Not one big hole. A bunch of 1/8" holes in the corners near the seams. Make him think it's rotting out.


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Is there a point to that Ironworker??
> You saw my post as defending myself?? Seriously??
> Naw... it was just a correction in the proper use of terms.
> *


Not really.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> _*It's like 55 and sunny here.*_


Well... it's time... I have a confession to make... it's eatin' me up on the inside 
It was 31° this mornin' and a bit chilly in the house when I rolled out... with a headache. I thought, screw it, it's gonna' warm up today, I ain't gonna' light a fire. So a little bit latter the wife comes walkin' out and asks how come I ain't makin' any heat... then the boy... then the daughter. Pizz 'n' moan, pizz 'n' moan... I... well... I... well I'm just gonna' say it.

I turned on the gas furnace... there I said it... are ya' friggin' happy now?? 
*


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> We don't have a furnace going. But his has been smoking away all day long


its not a stove or a furnace...its a boiler...you cant just shut it down for 1 day because its "warm"...its takes near a whole day to bring the water temp back up if its allowed to get cold... some guys burn em 24/7-365...weather its -30 or 105! its how they decide to heat their house, and or hot water...im sure if you paid his bills he would let you heat his house anyway you like...but you don't, so he can heat his house the way HE likes.


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> its not a stove or a furnace...its a boiler...you cant just shut it down for 1 day because its "warm"...its takes near a whole day to bring the water temp back up if its allowed to get cold... some guys burn em 24/7-365...weather its -30 or 105! its how they decide to heat their house, and or hot water...im sure if you paid his bills he would let you heat his house anyway you like...but you don't, so he can heat his house the way HE likes.


Whatever dude


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> Whatever dude


+1


----------



## Marshy (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## wood4heat (Mar 31, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> its not a stove or a furnace...its a boiler...you cant just shut it down for 1 day because its "warm"...its takes near a whole day to bring the water temp back up if its allowed to get cold... some guys burn em 24/7-365...weather its -30 or 105! its how they decide to heat their house, and or hot water...im sure if you paid his bills he would let you heat his house anyway you like...but you don't, so he can heat his house the way HE likes.



He can do WTF he wants until it starts affecting me. The trouble with stinky toxic black smoke is you really can't control who's property it ends up on. I don't want it on mine! 

On a side note are you like white spiders side kick or what? Wherever I see him you are right behind parroting whatever he says...


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 31, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> He can do WTF he wants until it starts affecting me.


If only this were true. I need more than just my digits to count how many times per day I wish it were true. But, no need to turn this thread into something else by elaborating.


----------



## Fubar (Mar 31, 2015)

wheres @the GOAT ? i thought he was going to like every post till they bring back the dislike button ? you missed some dude .....


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

Actually nathon918 is correct.
Ya' can't shut down a boiler (wood fired or other) just because it gets a little warm outside for a day or two... and if they supply DHW, ya' never shut 'em down. The large boilers in schools, apartment buildings, office buildings, and whatnot run 24/7/365... they have to or it would take two days (and a lot more fuel) to get everything up to temp.

And wood4heat, you do have property rights, but smoke driftin' over it ain't part of them... just as ya' can't control where smoke from the rubber factory up the road blows, or where the stink from spreadin' manure blows. You can pizz 'n' moan about it... but that's all ya' got, nothin' more (unless there's a local ordinance). Nowhere in the constitution does it say you have the "right" to clean air... but you are at liberty to pursue it. Rights are compossible... meaning they are never conflicting. He has the right to heat his home however he sees fit (as long as he ain't breaking law or violating ordinance)... you do not have the right to stop him simply because you don't like it (for whatever reason).
*


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

cuinrearview said:


> _*If only this were true.*_


Thank God it ain't... that would be the most basic form of socialism.
*


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Actually nathon918 is correct.
> Ya' can't shut down a boiler (wood fired or other) just because it gets a little warm outside for a day or two... and if they supply DHW, ya' never shut 'em down. The large boilers in schools, apartment buildings, office buildings, and whatnot run 24/7/365... they have to or it would take two days (and a lot more fuel) to get everything up to temp.
> 
> And wood4heat, you do have property rights, but smoke driftin' over it ain't part of them... just as ya' can't control where smoke from the rubber factory up the road blows, or where the stink from spreadin' manure blows. You can pizz 'n' moan about it... but that's all ya' got, nothin' more (unless there's a local ordinance). Nowhere in the constitution does it say you have the "right" to clean air... but you are at liberty to pursue it. Rights are compossible... meaning they are never conflicting. He has the right to heat his home however he sees fit (as long as he ain't breaking law or violating ordinance)... you do not have the right to stop him simply because you don't like it (for whatever reason).
> *


Then shut it the F down and use your gas!!!


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> And wood4heat, you do have property rights, but smoke driftin' over it ain't part of them... just as ya' can't control where smoke from the rubber factory up the road blows, or where the stink from spreadin' manure blows. You can pizz 'n' moan about it... but that's all ya' got, nothin' more (unless there's a local ordinance). Nowhere in the constitution does it say you have the "right" to clean air... but you are at liberty to pursue it. Rights are compossible... meaning they are never conflicting. He has the right to heat his home however he sees fit (as long as he ain't breaking law or violating ordinance)... you do not have the right to stop him simply because you don't like it (for whatever reason).
> *



Interesting, I've never been tagged in a post before.

If it's going to harm the health of my family I'm gonna do everything in my power to put a stop to it. We may disagree about the potential harm here but I'm sure you would feel the same as me otherwise.

Fortunately burning anything but yard debris/firewood is illegal here. No trash, chemicals, tires, etc. Even burning yard debris requires a permit. All that is required for the permit is to print one off, sign it, and keep it in your pocket while burning.


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Thank God it ain't... that would be the most basic form of socialism.
> *



See... This is what I didn't want. We could argue all night on the internet about what we disagree about on the depth of what "effects" us. Another time WS...


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> Then shut it the F down and use your gas!!!


go tell your neighbor that...then let us know how it went...
some people don't have more than one way of heating their home...and a large building (school etc.) certainly don't have more than one...again.. go pay for his heat and I'm sure he will let you use whatever method you like!


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> are you like white spiders side kick or what?


he's actually my sidekick...
apparently only people that think like you can think alike???


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> go tell your neighbor that...then let us know how it went...
> some people don't have more than one way of heating their home...and a large building (school etc.) certainly don't have more than one...again.. go pay for his heat and I'm sure he will let you use whatever method you like!


He has a propane tank sitting 50 foot or so from his owb. I'm not anti wood burning but this is the kind of guy that gets ordinances passed against using them.


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> _*Fortunately burning anything but yard debris/firewood is illegal here. ... If it's going to harm the health of my family I'm gonna do everything in my power...*_


Does that include such things as incinerators?? And OWBs?? Often those sorts of ordinances apply only to "open" burning.
If it was in fact harming your health, and there was proof of it, and he was aware of it and continued... he would be breaking the law. But smoke blowing 700 yards ain't likely gonna' be seen that way by the courts... anymore than the smoke coming from the rubber factory would be.
You do have the civil court option... but you'd need to prove recklessness, or intent on his part... and since he can't control the wind it's a long shot. Although, if you could prove the only time he fired the thing up was when the wind was blowing at your home you'd have a chance... 'cause that would show intent.
*


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> He has a propane tank sitting 50 foot or so from his owb. I'm not anti wood burning but this is the kind of guy that gets ordinances passed against using them.



ACTUALLY its people like YOU that get that garbage passed...correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe he's the one doing the complaining???


----------



## flotek (Mar 31, 2015)

I feel your pain but Why post about it anymore , go do something about it and try to remedy your plight


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> He has a propane tank sitting 50 foot or so from his owb


WTF does that mean????... I have a bunch of #20 propane tanks...wanna guess which ones or if any of them have gas in them????


----------



## Ironworker (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Well... it's time... I have a confession to make... it's eatin' me up on the inside
> It was 31° this mornin' and a bit chilly in the house when I rolled out... with a headache. I thought, screw it, it's gonna' warm up today, I ain't gonna' light a fire. So a little bit latter the wife comes walkin' out and asks how come I ain't makin' any heat... then the boy... then the daughter. Pizz 'n' moan, pizz 'n' moan... I... well... I... well I'm just gonna' say it.
> 
> I turned on the gas furnace... there I said it... are ya' friggin' happy now??
> *


OMG


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> ACTUALLY its people like YOU that get that garbage passed...correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe he's the one doing the complaining???


I'm not going to make a formal complaint but I bet the other neighbors will and with good reason. No one would complain if he would burn regular wood.


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Does that include such things as incinerators?? And OWBs?? Often those sorts of ordinances apply only to "open" burning.
> If it was in fact harming your health, and there was proof of it, and he was aware of it and continued... he would be breaking the law. But smoke blowing 700 yards ain't likely gonna' be seen that way by the courts... anymore than the smoke coming from the rubber factory would be.
> You do have the civil court option... but you'd need to prove recklessness, or intent on his part... and since he can't control the wind it's a long shot. Although, if you could prove the only time he fired the thing up was when the wind was blowing at your home you'd have a chance... 'cause that would show intent.
> *


Wish I had your courts... They seem so sensible.


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> I'm not going to make a formal complaint but I bet the other neighbors will and with good reason. No one would complain if he would burn regular wood.



ok just so we're clear... you're saying its not you, its people like your neighbors that get that garbage passed?....
also...please define "regular wood"...is that dry wood? dry by who's standards? is that only oak, or can it be any ole species?


----------



## 066blaster (Mar 31, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> ok just so we're clear... you're saying its not you, its people like your neighbors that get that garbage passed?....
> also...please define "regular wood"...is that dry wood? dry by who's standards? is that only oak, or can it be any ole species?


I don't really care that much about what he does. But I work outside much closer than700 yards from the douche. I would be ok with any wood that's untreated. I thought that was pretty much standard procedure. I'm sure if he could figure out a way to make the door bigger so he could just put a whole pallet of them in at 1 time he would.


----------



## cuinrearview (Mar 31, 2015)

This seems to have gone full circle and completely backfired on the OP. I'm not a FB member and am new here and don't really know what "likes" are but really enjoy getting some for babbling on from GOAT but I really gotta stop following this nonsense now so I can have a drinky poo. To sawblaster I hope starting this thread gets you the resolution you're looking for, whatever that is. It's been real....


----------



## Marshy (Mar 31, 2015)

The garbage spewing in this thread is


Whitespider said:


> Does that include such things as incinerators?? And OWBs?? Often those sorts of ordinances apply only to "open" burning.
> If it was in fact harming your health, and there was proof of it, and he was aware of it and continued... he would be breaking the law. But smoke blowing 700 yards ain't likely gonna' be seen that way by the courts... anymore than the smoke coming from the rubber factory would be.
> You do have the civil court option... *but you'd need to prove recklessness, or intent on his part...* and since he can't control the wind it's a long shot. Although, if you could prove the only time he fired the thing up was when the wind was blowing at your home you'd have a chance... 'cause that would show intent.
> *


 
Recklessness is proven by the fact that the guys fuel supply is doused with carcinogens and he burns it anyways. Intent to do harm is not required to be proven. Im sure he's not burning the ties with the intent to harm anyone but it is a consequence to those who have to deal with the effluent.
You have to right to harm yourself due to your own idiocracy but once it starts impacting others they have the right to stop you from further harm. This isnt about a bad smell its about the harmfull effluent from what hes burning. You think coal fired power plants had intent to harm before their effluent was highly regulated? Same concept here. The OP has the right to contend his burning in the court of law. Get pictures of him putting them into the furnace and the subsequent smog they produce.
If its enough inconveience to your neighbors they might be willing to split the cost of taking it legal. You can get free advice from a lawer about how to handle it. In my mind the first step would be to approach him face to face, maybe with another neighbor that is effected and try to get him to listen. Then, send him a formal notice by certified mail that legal actions will be taken if the burning does not stop. Lastly, take him to court. If the OP had no intent other to moan about it then it was hardly worth his time to make this post.

Want to make this derail faster? Complaining about the neighbor and not wanting to do anything about it is about as equivalent to the black comminuty complaining about the police but make no attempts to change their behavior.


----------



## Marshy (Mar 31, 2015)

066blaster said:


> *I don't really care that much about what he does.* But I work outside much closer than700 yards from the douche. I would be ok with any wood that's untreated. I thought that was pretty much standard procedure. I'm sure if he could figure out a way to make the door bigger so he could just put a whole pallet of them in at 1 time he would.


 
Quite your *itching then and accept the fact that your neighbor is a douche and you'll be stuck breathing that garbage. Because your posts make us believe you care what he does (burn). Have a good day.


----------



## bayard (Mar 31, 2015)

telephone poles are the same as pressure treated wood? they are green looking.


----------



## svk (Mar 31, 2015)

Boy with some of the responses in this thread I'd almost think a few folks have a case of cabin fever. And then hungover WS is on hand to pour gasoline on it all LMAO. Or maybe he's pouring used motor oil on the flame lol.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Does that include such things as incinerators?? And OWBs?? Often those sorts of ordinances apply only to "open" burning.
> *



You've got me there. Years ago I worked at a VW dealership that burned used motor oil in an incinerator to heat the place. It burned so hot you would never know they were burning anything. Hardly the same as the smoke show shown in the pictures.

I've never seen an OWB except on here. Probably because firewood out here is so hard to come by and it never really gets that cold. An average winter day is probably high 30ies to low 40ies.

I had a neighbor who used to burn his household garbage in a burn barrel behind his house. He had to know it was wrong because he only ever did it at night. The only reason I know he was doing it was because of the smell any time the wind was right. I walked over and talked to him about it one day and it stopped. I have no idea why he ever did it in the first place but he was very apologetic about it.


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 31, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> You must really hate polar bears.


And baby seals.


Whitespider said:


> I turned on the gas furnace...


    See what drinkin does to ya?! 


wood4heat said:


> Interesting, I've never been tagged in a post before.


@wood4heat how 'bout twice in one day!?  


wood4heat said:


> Probably because firewood out here is so hard to come by and it never really gets that cold


 Where's "out here" @wood4heat ? Oh looky, there's three!


----------



## Fubar (Mar 31, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> I'm pretty sure I gave the best advice.
> 
> Cordless drill. Not one big hole. A bunch of 1/8" holes in the corners near the seams. Make him think it's rotting out.


a 30-06 and some target practice on his OWB would work pretty good as well .


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> When did this "sense of community" exist??
> I've been here since 2010... and been railed, insulted, attacked, even threatened and called every name in the book from near day one.
> 
> And why??
> ...



Poor baby.....


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

Marshy said:


> _*Recklessness is proven by the fact that the guys fuel supply is doused with carcinogens and he burns it anyways.*_


There's more carcinogens in gasoline Marshy, you burn that every day... does that make you reckless??
*


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

Marshy said:


> _*Intent to do harm is not required to be proven.*_


I didn't say intent to do harm... I simply said intent.
I wasn't talkin' 'bout criminal court... I was referencing civil court.
*


----------



## nathon918 (Mar 31, 2015)

slowp said:


> Poor baby.....


I know right?? imagine the complaining he would do if someone moved to his state?


----------



## Whitespider (Mar 31, 2015)

slowp said:


> _*Poor baby.....*_


No worries my dear... I pull on my big-girl panties every day.
*


----------



## cantoo (Mar 31, 2015)

I figured I might as well jump back in here because I actually have an owb. You can shut them down, I do it all the time and there are several ways to do it. Turn the water temp down and it won't fire as often. Turn your thermostat down and it also won't fire as often because there is fewer calls for heat. As for the taking several days to build back up to temp, yeah whatever you think. In the summer mine only fires maybe once a day or ever other day because there is little demand for heat. Hard to believe but the owb is able to survive doing this. I can lower the temp to whatever I want with mine partly because mine is stainless, try this with a mild steel one and you might be buying another new one soon. Condensation will rust it out quickly as many people have found out. I burn lots of stuff in mine but use a bit of common sense. I once threw a diaper in it because my grandson was visiting and the diaper got throw in the shop garbage can. The dog decided it would be a nice addition to his dogfood. I threw it in the owb, mistake that damn thing smoldered and smelled up the place for 2 days. I turned up the temp so the fire would burn it up quicker. As for the creosote poles I wouldn't be burning them in a mild steel one for sure, just not sure if it would rot it out or not and too much of a gamble to find out. Plastic, oil, diesel all have the same problem, they can burn at a very high rate of temperature, maybe enough to do damage to the owb if they can get enough air. Even cardboard can overheat it and cause it to boil over. Really it's the same as an indoor burner, would you burn railway ties inside your house?
PS, staged pic.


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> There's more carcinogens in gasoline Marshy, you burn that every day... does that make you reckless??
> *



If he's dumping gasoline on an open fire I guess you could call that reckless. If he's burning it in his car I wouldn't. The difference is that in an open fire your getting incomplete combustion, lots of black smoke, and lots of carcinogens. When burned in your car the combustion is near complete. In modern engines that stuff is almost immeasurable. 

By that standard if you want to burn RR ties in an incinerator go for it!


----------



## Marshy (Mar 31, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> There's more carcinogens in gasoline Marshy, you burn that every day... does that make you reckless??
> *


The reckless part is the particulat emission being emitted by his process not the fact that it just contain it. That is why our cars have cats on them as well as new EPA stoves and scrubbers for coal plants. The point is to remove the carcinogens from the effluent and not ignore them and just continue to pump them into the air because "I have balls and do what I want" mentality.


----------



## stihly dan (Mar 31, 2015)

cantoo said:


> I figured I might as well jump back in here because I actually have an owb. You can shut them down, I do it all the time and there are several ways to do it. Turn the water temp down and it won't fire as often. Turn your thermostat down and it also won't fire as often because there is fewer calls for heat. As for the taking several days to build back up to temp, yeah whatever you think. In the summer mine only fires maybe once a day or ever other day because there is little demand for heat. Hard to believe but the owb is able to survive doing this. I can lower the temp to whatever I want with mine partly because mine is stainless, try this with a mild steel one and you might be buying another new one soon. Condensation will rust it out quickly as many people have found out. I burn lots of stuff in mine but use a bit of common sense. I once threw a diaper in it because my grandson was visiting and the diaper got throw in the shop garbage can. The dog decided it would be a nice addition to his dogfood. I threw it in the owb, mistake that damn thing smoldered and smelled up the place for 2 days. I turned up the temp so the fire would burn it up quicker. As for the creosote poles I wouldn't be burning them in a mild steel one for sure, just not sure if it would rot it out or not and too much of a gamble to find out. Plastic, oil, diesel all have the same problem, they can burn at a very high rate of temperature, maybe enough to do damage to the owb if they can get enough air. Even cardboard can overheat it and cause it to boil over. Really it's the same as an indoor burner, would you burn railway ties inside your house?
> PS, staged pic.
> View attachment 416088
> View attachment 416089



Man I don't know about any of you. But I had a few old telephone poles squared to 7x7's posts. These where 75 to 100 years old, I had left them in my work van overnight. I couldn't drive that vehicle without the windows open for 2 weeks. There is some bad $hit in them.


----------



## Matthew Sharpless (Apr 1, 2015)

I would love to get my hands on a pile of RR ties like that to use for landscaping!


----------



## Fubar (Apr 1, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> You must really hate polar bears.





brenndatomu said:


> And baby seals.
> See what drinkin does to ya?!
> @wood4heat how 'bout twice in one day!?
> Where's "out here" @wood4heat ? Oh looky, there's three!


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> _*...incomplete combustion, lots of black smoke, and lots of carcinogens.*_





Marshy said:


> _*The point is to remove the carcinogens from the effluent and not ignore them and just continue to pump them into the air because "I have balls and do what I want" mentality.*_



What is a "carcinogen"?? Well, simply put... something that causes cancer in humans.
What sort of creosote is used to treat railroad ties in the United States?? Answer... coal-tar creosote.
What is coal-tar creosote?? Basically the heavier oils derived from carbonization of bituminous coal.

Is coal-tar creosote carcinogenic to humans??

The International Agency For Research On Cancer smeared coal-tar creosote on shaved lab rats for several weeks, eventually sores developed on the skin (none died). Based on that they determined that coal-tar creosote _*probably*_ is carcinogenic to humans. WTF?? Shaved lab rats coated in creosote for weeks developed sores on the skin... what a friggin' surprise.
The EPA states that coal-tar creosote is a _*probable*_ human carcinogen based on animal and human studies. What studies?? Well, we have the lab rats above... and a 2005 study of creosote workers that found no (none, zip, zilch, nada) evidence supporting an increased risk of cancer death.
Now... what about the smoke from burning it. Well, basically, burning coal-tar creosote is the same thing as burning coal... coal-tar creosote is coal with the lighter gases and coke removed (nothing, absolutely nothing carcinogenic is added).

So now, I just gotta' ask... if a fella' burns coal in his wood/coal fired OWB, is he being reckless??

OK, so it stinks when burned, even makes smoke... but smoke and stink, in and of itself, ain't a carcinogen... smoke is mostly carbon (particulates, not necessarily carcinogens). For the most part, carcinogens emitted by combustion are invisible and odorless to human senses.

I got news for ya'... too much of anything ain't good for ya'... I can show ya' studies that conclude having sex is *probably* carcinogenic to humans... even more so than burning railroad ties.

"_The whole aim of practical politics is to keep the populace alarmed by menacing it with an endless series of hobgoblins, all of them imaginary._" - H.L. Mencken
*


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

"_Throughout our history, on every level in any area of life there always has been some kind of manipulation aiming at achieving self-centered goals and often corrupting official systems. This behavior reflects the selfishness of human nature. It affects everyone without exception in every way. This is why we should always question everything we are told._" - Mike Sygula
*


----------



## olyman (Apr 1, 2015)

svk said:


> Boy with some of the responses in this thread I'd almost think a few folks have a case of cabin fever. And then hungover WS is on hand to pour gasoline on it all LMAO. Or maybe he's pouring used motor oil on the flame lol.


 used motor oil..............................


----------



## olyman (Apr 1, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> I know right?? imagine the complaining he would do if someone moved to his state?


----------



## olyman (Apr 1, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> No worries my dear... I pull on my big-girl panties every day.
> *


 and you KNOW,, what pants she pulls on................


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 1, 2015)

this is a good read
You can't just make this stuff up.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 1, 2015)

I love the smell of coal/tar/wood burning in the morning.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 1, 2015)

I grew up by an asphalt plant a 1/2 mile one way and an incinerator and garbage dump 2 miles the other. The incinerator was shut down but the asphalt and dump remain.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

*And no... I ain't readin' Wikipedia (I get accused of that from time to time).*

http://creosotecouncil.org/pdf/wongharris.pdf

http://creosotecouncil.org/research-health.php

http://ec.europa.eu/health/scientific_committees/environmental_risks/opinions/sctee/sct_out29_en.htm

http://www.inchem.org/documents/cicads/cicads/cicad62.htm

http://www.epa.gov/iris/subst/0360.htm

http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxfaqs/tf.asp?id=65&tid=18


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> _*You can't just make this stuff up.*_



Actually you can.
That's pretty much what the EPA, the tree-huggers, the "carcinogen" crowd, and lord only knows who else have done... they've made up a hobgoblin to alarm the populace.

OMG‼ Don't burn creosote treated wood... it'll kill ya' faster than a speeding bullet‼

Friggin' ridiculous‼
*


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

Matthew Sharpless said:


> _*I would love to get my hands on a pile of RR ties like that to use for landscaping!*_



OMG‼ You must have one of those, "_I have balls and do what I want_" mentalities‼
You're a reckless, selfish, inconsiderate SOB‼ That's worse than burnin' 'em‼
You don't have the right to use them for landscaping... that might affect me‼
The creosote will leach into the soil and contaminate the ground water... my kids will drink it and... and... and die faster than a speedin' bullet can kill 'em‼

Just sayin'.
*


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 1, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> What is a "carcinogen"?? Well, simply put... something that causes cancer in humans.
> What sort of creosote is used to treat railroad ties in the United States?? Answer... coal-tar creosote.
> What is coal-tar creosote?? Basically the heavier oils derived from carbonization of bituminous coal.
> 
> ...



Spidey, you can argue what is or isn't a carcinogen all day long but you are missing the bigger picture. Taking the position that one should be able to burn whatever they want, whenever they want, is really pointing a gun at the heads of all of us wood burners. If you or anyone else chooses to burn railroad ties, trash, carpet, tires, asphalt shingles, etc, you are helping to load the guns of the people who are against us. You are begging for more regulations which you, of all people, hate so much (& I'm with you on that). If everyone had that mentality, our days of burning wood would surely be numbered.

I believe in freedom just like you. But the fact is, we have over 7 billion people on the face of the earth right now. Can you imagine what kind of a world we would live in if only a small percentage of those people thought it was ok to burn whatever they want? I believe it's the responsibility of all of us wood burners to burn as cleanly (less particulate) as we can with whatever equipment we own. It's just common sense.


----------



## Ironworker (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey OP, have you gone over and talked to him yet.


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 1, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> we have over 7 billion people on the face of the earth right now. Can you imagine what kind of a world we would live in if only a small percentage of those people thought it was ok to burn whatever they want?


 
can you imagine if almost every country except the US though it was ok to burn whatever they want????...because that's reality...


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> _*Spidey, you can argue what is or isn't a carcinogen all day long but you are missing the bigger picture. Taking the position that one should be able to burn whatever they want, whenever they want, is really pointing a gun at the heads of all of us wood burners. If you or anyone else chooses to burn railroad ties, trash, carpet, tires, asphalt shingles, etc, you are helping to load the guns of the people who are against us.*_



So I bury your "carcinogen" hobgoblin... and you invent a new hobgoblin??

I ain't missin' the bigger picture... you are. And I ain't never takin' the position that someone should be able to burn whatever they want, whenever they want. I've always said, not just in this thread, provided there ain't a *local* law or ordinance against doin' so. If it's legal... who-the-hell am I (or you) to judge the man??

If you think "_the people who are against us_" need help finding ammunition to load their guns... you really need to come back down to earth. Their ultimate goal is the total abolishment of all wood-fired heating appliances... period. Playin' the appeasement game with 'em will only get you a cold, hard, dry reaming in the end. The appeasement strategy does not work with those types of people... it never has... it never friggin' will‼ Exposing their lies, their invented hobgoblins, their manufactured (so-called) facts, and their underhanded tactics is the only way to win the war. Allowing them partial victories in every battle is givin' them exactly what they want... that's their friggin' strategy... that's exactly what they're counting on‼

But you go right ahead and keep lookin' at what's happenin' (not just with wood-fired appliance) through your rose-colored glasses while playin' the appeasement game.
I tossed my rose-colored glasses... I'll just punch 'em in the nose (metaphorically speaking... usually)... thank you very much.
*


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 1, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> And I ain't never takin' the position that someone should be able to burn whatever they want, whenever they want.*



Really? Aren't these your words?:

_*"When it comes to keepin' my family warm I'll burn WTF ever I choose... whenever I choose...
And you can choke on it for all I give sour owl crap... my family comes before you."*_


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 1, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> can you imagine if almost every country except the US though it was ok to burn whatever they want????...because that's reality...



So if everybody's doing it we should be doing it as well? Come on Nathon, you're smarter than that.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

So, Idahonative, are we splittin' hairs now??
'Cause if'n we are... that's one game I'm well practiced in.
*


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

Just a bit more hair splittin' from this thread...


Whitespider said:


> Report him for what?? Report him to who??
> Are you sure they're *illegal* to burn in Wisconsin??
> *They ain't illegal to burn here*...
> 
> ...



I "like" splittin' hairs...
Just sayin'.
*


----------



## olyman (Apr 1, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> So I bury your "carcinogen" hobgoblin... and you invent a new hobgoblin??
> 
> I ain't missin' the bigger picture... you are. And I ain't never takin' the position that someone should be able to burn whatever they want, whenever they want. I've always said, not just in this thread, provided there ain't a *local* law or ordinance against doin' so. If it's legal... who-the-hell am I (or you) to judge the man??
> 
> ...


 pazzzzzzzingngg


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 1, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> So if everybody's doing it we should be doing it as well? Come on Nathon, you're smarter than that.





Idahonative said:


> we have over 7 billion people on the face of the earth right now. Can you imagine what kind of a world we would live in* if only a small percentage of those people thought it was ok to burn whatever they want*?


learn how to read!
i was just letting you know, that the "small percentage" are the "clean burning" areas... the vey very few people in this country that burn like the OP's neighbor wouldn't even come close to 1% of the total "bad burners" in the world...all the smog in LA would probably look like heaven to the people of many countries!


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 1, 2015)

Now days most people are aware of the harm certain things can do to the environment. There was a time we drained oil right on the ground or spread it on the driveway. .we don't do that anymore. We never recycled anything..we do now. The only thing that has changed is we are more educated. ...well most of us.


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 1, 2015)

Obviously some people have no idea whatsoever how carcinogens act and what time frame from inhalative carcinogens are typical for evolving problems. Further how and what carcinogenic testing works & means.

Further some should stop mixing different type of burning methods and the temperatures needed for complete combustion and breaking down of molecules to ensure safe burning of waste materials.

One of the best posts sofar in this discussion was from cantoo, for giving real life experience on using a OWB! 

7


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 1, 2015)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8266936

Wood dust is carcinogenic. Now that you know that how many of y'all are going to stop cutting and burning wood?


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 1, 2015)

How's the dislike campaign coming the Goat?


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 1, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8266936
> 
> Wood dust is carcinogenic. Now that you know that how many of y'all are going to stop cutting and burning wood?


everything in the state of California is a carcinogen... BAN California!


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 1, 2015)

wood4heat said:


> How's the dislike campaign coming the Goat?


I need more members to commit to liking every post so that we are heard.


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 1, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> I need more members to commit to liking every post so that we are heard.


too bad we can like our own posts...FB lets you do that!


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 1, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> too bad we can like our own posts...FB lets you do that!


Good news!!! I have just added a dislike button to the ***************** forum.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 1, 2015)

[emoji1]


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 1, 2015)

I also added a dislike counter and removed the like counter... Don't want anyone to get too big for their britches.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> _*Wood dust is carcinogenic.*_


So is wood smoke and non-visible emissions from burning wood.
And not just campfires... your new-fangled, elitist stove will kill ya' faster than a speeding bullet can.

http://www.ehhi.org/woodsmoke/health_effects.shtml

www.epa.gov/burnwise/pdfs/woodsmoke_health_effects_jan07.pdf



066blaster said:


> _*There was a time we drained oil right on the ground or spread it on the driveway. .we don't do that anymore.*_


We don't??
How the heck do you keep the dust down in August??



066blaster said:


> _*We never recycled anything..we do now.*_


We do??
I don't... and as long as it costs me extra to recycle I ain't gonna'.



066blaster said:


> _*The only thing that has changed is we are more educated. ...well most of us.*_


Sometimes I wonder... I really do.
Puttin' an "education label" on propaganda don't make it education... it's still just propaganda.
*


----------



## _RJ_ (Apr 1, 2015)

Seems like a waste of money. Even if the guy got them for free there's other things those ties could be used for. Cutting up old ties is hell on chains though.


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 1, 2015)

I worked in a post treatment plant for the state when I was 16 back when they used creosote and I know for a fact after one summer they rotated you out to other things and didn't request you return to the plant. That stuff would turn your belly red, remove hair and burn like fire on a hot day. Can't say about long term affects yet but will probably find out some day. As bad as it was in liquid form I wouldn't touch the smoke with a long pole.


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 1, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> So is wood smoke and non-visible emissions from burning wood.
> And not just campfires... your new-fangled, elitist stove will kill ya' faster than a speeding bullet can.
> 
> http://www.ehhi.org/woodsmoke/health_effects.shtml
> ...



You crack me up Spidey. You believe in having a dozen kids but you don't believe in leaving them a better world. All I can say is thank goodness you are the minority.


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 1, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> learn how to read!
> i was just letting you know, that the "small percentage" are the "clean burning" areas... the vey very few people in this country that burn like the OP's neighbor wouldn't even come close to 1% of the total "bad burners" in the world...all the smog in LA would probably look like heaven to the people of many countries!



Hey, can I have my butt back Bro? I'll learn how to read when you learn how to spell.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> _*You crack me up Spidey. You believe in having a dozen kids but you don't believe in leaving them a better world.*_


In all seriousness... you really don't know what I believe.
As far as a better "world"... by who's standard?? Yours??

We don't have any control of the "world" we enter or leave... we only have control of our lives, and how our lives impact those in contact with us.
The "world" is not where you live... or the government/rules/regulations/laws you live under.
I ain't concerned with things I cannot change... I don't fret over the "world" I leave my children, but the "life" I leave them is another thing entirely.
The "world" will be what it will be... it-is-what-it-is.
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 1, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> So is wood smoke and non-visible emissions from burning wood.
> And not just campfires... your new-fangled, elitist stove will kill ya' faster than a speeding bullet can.
> 
> http://www.ehhi.org/woodsmoke/health_effects.shtml
> ...


I was referring to my family.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> _*All I can say is thank goodness you are the minority.*_



"_Whenever you find yourself on the side of the majority, it is time to pause and reflect._" - Mark Twain

Now, admittedly, there is some disagreement on whether-or-not this is a direct quote... but...
*


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

066blaster said:


> _*I was referring to my family.*_



That wasn't a response to any of your posts... I was responding to the GOAT
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 1, 2015)

We had a nice east breeze today. It needs to be a little north east and the smoke will hit his house. He has a fully exposed basement and the burners down there so it will hit his house nice.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

Ooops....
My apologies 066blaster, I didn't "expand" the quote.
Yeah... much of my post was in response to yours.
Your "point" noted...
*


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 1, 2015)

066blaster said:


> _*We had a nice east breeze today.*_



We had 60+ MPH wind gusts today... this SUCKS‼






But it still looks good from the shop door angle


----------



## Oldman47 (Apr 1, 2015)

It is what it is WS.


----------



## farmerboybill (Apr 1, 2015)

066blaster said:


> We don't talk to our neighbors..Everybody hates each other around here.



You live too close to Milwaukee.


----------



## Fubar (Apr 1, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> We had 60+ MPH wind gusts today... this SUCKS‼
> 
> View attachment 416281
> 
> ...


to quote @the GOAT , thats an impressive amount of BTU's you have there Whitespider .


----------



## Marshy (Apr 2, 2015)

You need to burn more of your wood.


----------



## Fubar (Apr 2, 2015)

066blaster said:


> Now days most people are aware of the harm certain things can do to the environment. There was a time we drained oil right on the ground or spread it on the driveway. .we don't do that anymore. We never recycled anything..we do now. The only thing that has changed is we are more educated. ...well most of us.


no , now they recycle the used oil into heating oil for oil heaters , which i cant stand the smell of and i am sure its bad for your health and the environment as well ,

likewise i cant stand the smell of burning cross ties and telephone poles either , i find all three nauseating . 

its not just the QWB guy's , i can drive down the mountain to a place i nick named "smokey holler " cause all of them have smoke spewing out of their stacks like they are smoking hams at smithfield , so much so , that i am surprised that everyone of them hasn't burned their houses down or died from smoke inhalation . 

back to the creosote , i cant prove it , but i am sure the modern treatment probably has more than just coal tar in it , like PCB oils , pesticides , herbicides , arsenic and heavy metals , cause i lived in a rail road town most of my life and i can tell you those things never rot and nothing will touch them , and i have seen the rail road crews riding up and down the tracks spraying pesticides , herbicides and god knows what other chemicals as well , so if they didn't have all that crap in them when they were laid down i am sure they were permeated with it when they were taken up . 

if he was my next door neighbor , i don't know exactly what i would do , but it probably wouldn't be nice and he wouldn't enjoy it .


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> We had 60+ MPH wind gusts today... this SUCKS‼
> 
> View attachment 416281
> 
> ...



My God, do you know how many years my Elitist stove would burn on that hoard!?

On a serious note...that's a heck of a nice stash of firewood and from what I can tell, a beautiful place to live as well.


----------



## jdogg (Apr 2, 2015)

If you read the OPs original post you can see he has never cared for this neighbors OWB and the new wood source has just made it worse. Face it your neighbor has a "smoke dragon" its 6-700 yards from your dads house and you hate it. I'd go over and ask the guy what kind he has and if says "why?" I'd say well it smokes so bad I just want to make sure I never buy one like it. As a matter a fact you should do this and let us know so we don't buy that kind of OWB. Also it wouldn't hurt to ask him to burn real untreated wood in the summer cause the treated stuff has a bad smell. Sounds like you have never even talked to the guy, put your big boy pants on and go do it. Be nice if possible.
Good luck!!!


----------



## olyman (Apr 2, 2015)

The only thing that has changed is we are more educated. ...well most of us.[/QUOTE]
nice statement...real nice...come down off your ladder....


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

Fubar said:


> _*...i am sure the modern treatment probably has more than just coal tar in it...*_


Actually it doesn't... it's still one of the best wood preservatives we have. Coal-tar creosote is not just a water proofing, it's also a highly effective insecticide/fungicide. The Railroad Commission specifies only 100% coal-tar creosote may be used to treat railroad ties.
Now, what those ties pick up after being laid down is another thing; although, if the creosote is doing it's job, it shouldn't amount to sour owl squat. That's the whole point... to seal-up the wood... stop it from absorbing stuff and kill stuff trying to break it down.
*


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> _*It is what it is WS.*_



Yes... yes it is 
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry I offended you, Olyman

Are you saying, you don't know more now than you did 25 years ago.

Or were you being sarcastic?


----------



## olyman (Apr 2, 2015)

066blaster said:


> Sorry I offended you, Olyman
> 
> Are you saying, you don't know more now than you did 25 years ago.
> 
> Or were you being sarcastic?


 your statement,,puts you on a pedestal above others...........you didn't offend me at all,, cause you sit on a stool same as me and others,, i think....ill ask gypo....


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> We had 60+ MPH wind gusts today... this SUCKS‼
> 
> View attachment 416281



Really... WTF?!?


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> We had 60+ MPH wind gusts today... this SUCKS‼


Or more appropriately, instead of SUCKS... "this blows"  

Yep, had to re-stack some myself. I have 2x4s propped up against another stack to try to prevent toppling until the frost comes out of the north side. East/west rows are kinda prone to this problem I'm finding, south side melts and turns to mush, north side is still heaved up and still really solid.  Not to mention the south side drys and shrinks quicker so the stack already had a bit of a Detroit lean to it...I have been trying to knock things back inline a bit with a small sledge...but whacking on each split in a 50' x 5' row really makes the ole carpal tunnel scream


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> We had 60+ MPH wind gusts today... this SUCKS‼
> 
> View attachment 416281
> 
> ...


Are you sure you didn't hit those piles with your truck when you came home from the Elk's


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

066blaster said:


> _*Are you sure you didn't hit those piles with your truck when you came home from the Elk's*_



 Well... no actually... I'm not 100% sure‼
*


----------



## jrider (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> So is wood smoke and non-visible emissions from burning wood.
> And not just campfires... your new-fangled, elitist stove will kill ya' faster than a speeding bullet can.
> 
> http://www.ehhi.org/woodsmoke/health_effects.shtml
> ...


 
So the guy who spends more time in hear bashing the epa than anyone else now posts links to their site as support for his argument? Hmmmm


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

Fubar said:


> _*...thats an impressive amount of BTU's you have there Whitespider .*_


That's _about_ 6-cord sittin' there in the yard (5 cord Bur Oak, 1 cord elm))... which is _about_ what I burned this past season.
I've got _about_ another cord of elm on the ground in rounds waitin' to be split and stacked.
So I'm figurin' I'm pretty much set for one more winter (including a bit of a cushion).

I'm in a bit of a conundrum right now... we're not sure how much longer will be here, and we don't know where will be when we're not here.
Should I make more firewood?? Should I not?? If I do, am I gonna' wanna' move it if it come to that?? (Remember... my pickup ain't never hauled any firewood )
I'm sort'a on the fence... and can't decide which side to jump off (shrug)
*


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 2, 2015)

Creosote works for a good hog dip to kill hog lice and mange and as far as I'm concerned that's all its good for. I don't think it was ever intended for breathing.


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> my pickup ain't never hauled any firewood


It's a Ford, it'll handle it!


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 2, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> It's a Ford, it'll handle it!


  funniest thing I read all week


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

jrider said:


> _*So the guy who spends more time in hear bashing the epa now posts links to their site as support for his argument? Hmmmm*_



I believe you're lookin' at that all wrong jrider.
I never claimed to agree with those links... that weren't anything even near my argument.
My point was to illustrate the double standard being used by (a few on) the other side...

"_It's a horrible, selfish, inconsiderate, reckless thing to burn creosote treated railroad ties in a wood fired appliance *because* the EPA says the smoke will kill ya' faster than a speedin' bullet._"
BUT‼
"_It's perfectly OK to burn plain ol' firewood in a wood fired appliance_ _*even though*_ _the EPA says the smoke will kill ya' faster than a speedin' bullet._"

At least I'm consistent; I say the EPA is full'a owl crap on both counts... I ain't pickin' 'n' choosin' parts that only conveniently fit my purpose.
*


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> At least I'm consistent; I say the EPA is full'a owl crap on both counts... I ain't pickin' 'n' choosin' parts that only conveniently fit my purpose.
> *



Is that owl crap cold? Sour?


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> _*Is that owl crap cold? Sour?*_



It ain't cold, it's 98.6° 'cause it's runnin' out their mouth.
As far a sour?? Anything to do with the EPA has a sour stench to it‼
*


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> Is that owl crap cold? Sour?


 sounds like its fresh...


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2015)

Not trying to start nothing but do some of you actually think it's ok to breathe the fumes from railroad ties. I would politely ask the man to stop and would even offer to give him some wood. Everything now would depend on his reaction. If he is polite and excepts my offer, I would help him load some wood. If he got nasty........ well you know.


----------



## Ironworker (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> That's _about_ 6-cord sittin' there in the yard (5 cord Bur Oak, 1 cord elm))... which is _about_ what I burned this past season.
> I've got _about_ another cord of elm on the ground in rounds waitin' to be split and stacked.
> So I'm figurin' I'm pretty much set for one more winter (including a bit of a cushion).
> 
> ...


If you stay on that fence too long you're gonna end up with a crease in your ass.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> _*Not trying to start nothing but do some of you actually think it's ok to breathe the fumes from railroad ties.*_


I'm assuming you mean creosote laden smoke, not "fumes"... "fumes" would be the volatiles evaporating from fresh rendered creosote, which would not be present in railroad ties.
Well... let me ask you... is it "OK" to breath any smoke?? And what do you mean by "OK"??

The "listed" health effects from breathing (coal-tar) creosote laden smoke is identical to breathing wood smoke (and many other smokes)... there ain't even any difference in the severity or length of the effects. Basically, it makes you cough, and can irritate existing respiratory problems... sucking large quantities of it in over a long enough time _may_ cause you to develop a respiratory condition such as asthma or COPD. No different than any smoke.
So... if it's "OK" to breath wood smoke, then it's also "OK" to breath (coal-tar) creosote smoke.
But... if it's "not OK" to breath wood smoke, then it's also "not OK" to breath (coal-tar) creosote smoke.
Sort'a depends on how ya' wanna' look at it... don't it??

Here's the big scare...
(Coal-tar) creosote is a _suspected_ carcinogen (wood dust is a _known_ carcinogen)... there have been isolated incidences of workers handling (coal-tar) creosote over many years developing skin and (strangely) scrotum cancer (maybe they scratch their nutz without washin' their hands ). As I understand it, no deaths have been attributed to handling (coal-tar) creosote. I'll say it again, _suspected_ carcinogen, there is no hard evidence proving a carcinogenic effect on humans... and there ain't any evidence at all (not even circumstantial) showing that breathin' smoke from burning (coal-tar) creosote is any more "unhealthy" than breathin' smoke from burning wood, leaves, or other such.

Yeah... it smells bad (to most people)... but so does burning wet leaves. Then again, some people say wood smoke smells bad. Personally, the smell of an oil furnace is more offensive to me.
(Coal-tar) creosote is... well... bituminous (called soft or black) coal.
The smoke from burning it is... well... the smoke from burning coal.
Throwing a railroad tie in your OWB is... well... throwing wood and a small amount of (soft) coal in your OWB.
It ain't any more nefarious than that.
And yes, I've burned small amounts of soft coal and (coal-tar) creosote treated wood in my appliances (shrug)... I didn't die, but I did stay warm.
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I'm assuming you mean creosote laden smoke, not "fumes"... "fumes" would be the volatiles evaporating from fresh rendered creosote, which would not be present in railroad ties.
> Well... let me ask you... is it "OK" to breath any smoke?? And what do you mean by "OK"??
> 
> The "listed" health effects from breathing (coal-tar) creosote laden smoke is identical to breathing wood smoke (and many other smokes)... there ain't even any difference in the severity or length of the effects. Basically, it makes you cough, and can irritate existing respiratory problems... sucking large quantities of it in over a long enough time _may_ cause you to develop a respiratory condition such as asthma or COPD. No different than any smoke.
> ...


It must be nice to know everything about everything. Spida pedia.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Not trying to start nothing but do some of you actually think it's ok to breathe the fumes from railroad ties. I would politely ask the man to stop and would even offer to give him some wood. Everything now would depend on his reaction. If he is polite and excepts my offer, I would help him load some wood. If he got nasty........ well you know.


You are a good man sir ,


----------



## Ironworker (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Personally, the smell of an oil furnace is more offensive to me.


My buddy Mr. Wallet finds the smell of an oil furnace burning to be EXTREMELY offensive, actually makes him start to hemorrhage! ...



Whitespider said:


> Throwing a railroad tie in your OWB is... well... throwing wood and a small amount of (soft) coal in your OWB.


Coal infused wood...that's like bacon wrapped sausage...or deep fried twinkies...or chocolate covered (dancing) bananas 
*
Dang it man*, and I just passed up getting a whole truck load of cut up phone poles, delivered to the house for free the other day too!


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

066blaster said:


> _*It must be nice to know everything about everything.*_


I work at it... I work hard at it... but I'm a long, long, long way from "everything".
The capacity for knowledge is only limited by desire to satisfy curiosity... i.e., question every-friggin'-thing.
Wasn't it you that stated "_*The only thing that has changed is we are more educated*_"??
Well, my education ain't from what I've been told... it's from questioning everything I've been told.
I quit school... dropped out during the 10th grade... mostly because "they" tried suppressing my questioning of everything... I was board out'a my friggin' gourd in school.
Ya' can only listen to so much bu!!$h!t propaganda before ya' can't stand it anymore.
*


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I work at it... I work hard at it... but I'm a long, long, long way from "everything".
> The capacity for knowledge is only limited by desire to satisfy curiosity... i.e., question every-friggin'-thing.
> Wasn't it you that stated "_*The only thing that has changed is we are more educated*_"??
> Well, my education ain't from what I've been told... it's from questioning everything I've been told.
> ...



...liked the way ya used 'board' outta ya gourd, insteada' 'bored.' Classic!! Lol


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> View attachment 416472



Good one...from good ol' Ga.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> _*...liked the way ya used 'board' outta ya gourd, insteada' 'bored.' Classic!!*_



Sometimes the fingers get away from the mind's eye  it-is-what-it-is.
Heck, I was near 50 before I figured out that party wasn't spelled like it sounds... PARRRR-DEE‼
*


----------



## JCMC (Apr 2, 2015)

This is the type of person that gives OWB owners a bad reputation. I have owned a OWB for years and burn nothing but dry wood nothing treated. He should be turned in or you can hope the winds blow his way.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2015)

JCMC said:


> This is the type of person that gives OWB owners a bad reputation. I have owned a OWB for years and burn nothing but dry wood nothing treated. He should be turned in or you can hope the winds blow his way.


Or the OWB could be ventilated with a 250 round belt of 30-06


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

His fire wasn't going today. He probably thinks those ties are too valuable to burn right now. Maybe he will use old carpet for shoulder season


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

JCMC said:


> _*I have owned a OWB for years and burn nothing but dry wood nothing treated. He should be turned in...*_



Turned in to who?? Turn in for what??
See what your mentality is here?? Because he ain't doin' it the way _*you do*_... he's has to be doin' something wrong and illegal.
Or that shooting (destroying) his personal property is warranted.

Friggin' ridiculous‼
*


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Or the OWB could be ventilated with a 250 round belt of 30-06


Not sure of the spacing on .30 cal. Would that be giving er' the whole three yards?


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 2, 2015)

066blaster said:


> His fire wasn't going today. He probably thinks those ties are too valuable to burn right now. Maybe he will use old carpet for shoulder season


just cause its not smoking doesn't mean its not going...


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> Not sure of the spacing on .30 cal. Would that be giving er' the whole three yards?


...simply depends solely on yardage and wind direction. I've seen some hellacious shots made at crazy distances on 'moving' targets. 'Sand lot' targets.


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> ...simply depends solely on yardage and wind direction. I've seen some hellacious shots made at crazy distances on 'moving' targets. 'Sand lot' targets.


I was referencing the length of his ammo belt. As in a 50 caliber WW2 belt was 9 yards.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> Not sure of the spacing on .30 cal. Would that be giving er' the whole three yards?


I don't know but it'll clear out a crack house fast.


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

An 06' should be able to puncture an OWB at several hundred yards.


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 2, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> just cause its not smoking doesn't mean its not going...


If ya have a OWB...and ya's burnin RR ties in it...and it ain't smokin...that pretty much means it ain't runnin


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

All...I've enjoyed readin this thing throughout its lifespan so far... From an outsider looking in, ain't no OWB's, otherwise here in mid-Ga. I'm on the fence with all comments about this, neither for nor against. If ain't no county regulations, codes, etc dictatin what gets cooked, no wonder this 'supposed millionaire' is doin what the hell he's doin. Then again, I completely understand anyone who doesn't wanna have themselves, their family, etc downstream huffin that ****. You'd think a SOB would have enough common sense to burn appropriate material...but ya can't fix STUPID. Seems from the stockpile pics of ties, there's plenty of stupid goin on there. OP, balls up, go attempt a decent, tactful conversation with the idiot...if ya feel nothing was accomplished, the Goat approach gets full attention on the 'mission' now...through the cover of darkness. Mfg of the drill is your personal preference and option...bits as well. 

I don't think no code, regulation, or otherwise is gonna step in no time soon and make you folks report immediately to the nearest HD, Lowes, and ya gotta walk out with a tractor-trailer load of friggin' Duraflame logs...no time soon. Just sayin and my two coins worth.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> An 06' should be able to puncture an OWB at several hundred yards.



...get the right load and boat-tails, 30 cal or not... you can bust that OWB's ass at much more distance. A damn good flat shootin', action/barrel glass-bed, free-floated 243 would blister that OWB a long ways off... You'd be so far away, could drink beer, party and order delivered pizzas...while nobody at the OWB wreckin site knew no difference.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> I was referencing the length of his ammo belt. As in a 50 caliber WW2 belt was 9 yards.



...lol. Easy now, 3yds or 9yds lead time before the intersection? Just messin with ya.


----------



## AIM (Apr 2, 2015)

I just threw a bunch of junk mail in mine. Better get out of your treestand quick before it gets ya!!!


----------



## wood4heat (Apr 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> Or the OWB could be ventilated with a 250 round belt of 30-06





Whitespider said:


> shooting (destroying) his personal property is warranted.
> 
> Friggin' ridiculous‼
> *



Stihl Sawing isn't trying to destroy anything. He just thinks that introducing more o2 will help it burn more efficiently!


----------



## Oldman47 (Apr 2, 2015)

If you start in using that 30-06 on anything of mine you will soon find out what I think I own and what your liability is for doing so. Do you really think that a trajectory is so hard to determine from the entry and exit damage? Even a stiff wire would let me establish where the shots came from. Of course the entry and exit will point to a spot higher than your location but ballistic curves are quite well documented and can be easily looked up. The local gendarmes will take care of the assault with a deadly weapon charges and intentionally damaging property charges which would only leave me in civil court suing for property damages including the loss of use of my equipment and of course my attorney's fees. You will go broke defending yourself from both the criminal and civil effects of such an action. Lawyers don't come cheap and of course mine would be acting on a contingency basis so you get to pay for him or he doesn't get paid. Do you think he really would be unwilling to take on such a case? As far as the criminal charges, good luck. An easy to prove case like this means re-election for local DAs with otherwise marginal records of prosecution success.


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

I do believe SS posted that as a joke. Lets not turn this into more of a flame war than it already is.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> ...get the right load and boat-tails, 30 cal or not... you can bust that OWB's ass at much more distance. A damn good flat shootin', action/barrel glass-bed, free-floated 243 would blister that OWB a long ways off... You'd be so far away, could drink beer, party and order delivered pizzas...while nobody at the OWB wreckin site knew no difference.



Olman47, I agree with ya, can't take the long arm of the law into ya own hands...and I'm not even sayin nor promoting such measures, regardless of how an individual takes it upon themselves to handle a 'long distance' neighbor. But I do agree with one thing... You'd have a damn boat load of 'CSI' investigators on the scene QUICK. Yet a force won't show up like that if a damn tornado wiped out half the county...go figure!!


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 2, 2015)

Call the EPA and tell them your water started tasting funny after your neighbor started hoarding creosoted wood by the ton. Its what you are overpaying them for in the first place.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

My 7-year-old, 1st grade son came home from school last week with an assignment... draw a picture of what Earth Day means to you.
He had no idea what Earth Day was all about, and neither did his mother... enter me 

The first thing I asked was if they'd talked about Earth Day in school. It seems they hadn't... the plan was to talk about it after all the kids brought the pictures back. So I explained what Earth Day was all about, how it originally got started and came to be (too much for a 7-year-old). He sat there looking at the blank piece of paper... I could tell he was totally confused. After a couple of minutes I asked if he was gonna' draw something.

He looked at me and asked, "Dad, what does Earth Day mean to you?"

I smiled and said, "Well, that's easy son... it's tree-hugger day."

He drew a picture of a stick man huggin' a tree 
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

Again,, I'm not pissed off at the guy or anything. I wave at him almost everyday when we pass each other on the road. I was really just pointing out his blatant disregard for the environment and his neighbors. And also what some owb owners might do in desperation. I have a bunch of big narley wood I don't want to deal with.. i might ask him if he wants it. I could just dump over the fenceline.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

My only real concern is he falls in love with burning the ties and goes out of his way to get more.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> I do believe SS posted that as a joke. Lets not turn this into more of a flame war than it already is.


Thank you, Sheesh, what a bunch of drama Queens.


wood4heat said:


> Stihl Sawing isn't trying to destroy anything. He just thinks that introducing more o2 will help it burn more efficiently!


LOL, it would definitely burn better.



Oldman47 said:


> If you start in using that 30-06 on anything of mine you will soon find out what I think I own and what your liability is for doing so. Do you really think that a trajectory is so hard to determine from the entry and exit damage? Even a stiff wire would let me establish where the shots came from. Of course the entry and exit will point to a spot higher than your location but ballistic curves are quite well documented and can be easily looked up. The local gendarmes will take care of the assault with a deadly weapon charges and intentionally damaging property charges which would only leave me in civil court suing for property damages including the loss of use of my equipment and of course my attorney's fees. You will go broke defending yourself from both the criminal and civil effects of such an action. Lawyers don't come cheap and of course mine would be acting on a contingency basis so you get to pay for him or he doesn't get paid. Do you think he really would be unwilling to take on such a case? As far as the criminal charges, good luck. An easy to prove case like this means re-election for local DAs with otherwise marginal records of prosecution success.


After all that jibberish I have to think you want to be a lawyer. So you're saying you can put a wire in the holes and tell who shot it? not where they come from but who shot it. You know most guns are portable. But you haven't a clue what I can do. Anyway, take a chill pill. it was a joke. BTW. may the smoke from a thousand OWB's burning light poles infest your nostrils.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> _*may the smoke from a thousand OWB's burning light poles infest your nostrils.*_



Now, that right there was not nice.
*


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Now, that right there was not nice.
> *


LOL! Since when does WS worry about what is nice?!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Now, that right there was not nice.
> *


Nobody said it had to be nice to be funny


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Now, that right there was not nice.
> *


LOL, Surely he can take a good ribbing.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

fubar2 said:


> _*Its what you are overpaying them for in the first place.*_


What... to investigate false claims??
That might just backfire on ya'.
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

Now he will come back with a full page of how you better not invade his nostrils. ..because they are his ..and it is unlawful to knowingly infest them.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

fubar2 said:


> Call the EPA and tell them your water started tasting funny after your neighbor started hoarding creosoted wood by the ton. Its what you are overpaying them for in the first place.[/





066blaster said:


> Again,, I'm not pissed off at the guy or anything. I wave at him almost everyday when we pass each other on the road. I was really just pointing out his blatant disregard for the environment and his neighbors. And also what some owb owners might do in desperation. I have a bunch of big narley wood I don't want to deal with.. i might ask him if he wants it. I could just dump over the fenceline.



...sounds to me like he's about as close to a damn millionaire as you and I are, notwithstanding a fat Lottery winnin soon...don't we all wish??

Now...your option 'C' in this...dump good burning knarly wood over his fence line?? Because you don't wanna deal with, righto?...and then whata you do, go sneak an envelope in his sorry ass mailbox lettin him know where the motherlode is?? Ever heard of noodling the stuff down so you can take advantage of it? Burn it for your own profit? This thread is 14 pages long now, just sayin, and everybody here has asked several times if you've even gone to talk with said neighbor, and don't think it's happened yet, rather obviously.

Everyone here has chimed in with great advice, quoted their own state, local laws, ordinances, otherwise. If ya don't wanna confront his ass in a tactful, respectful manner about what he's doin or otherwise...take it like McCoy said many a yr ago on StarTrek and be done with it...'Damnit Jim, I don't know Vulcan anatomy'... And just be damn done with it. Ya may just have a Vulcan residing by ya...'bout 700 yds away. Hell...just sayin. Lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2015)

066blaster said:


> Now he will come back with a full page of how you better not invade his nostrils. ..because they are his ..and it is unlawful to knowingly infest them.


I'm just glad I didn't post the original thought I had that included 50 pounds of Tannerite and a 50 cal. He mighta really spazzed out.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh I left out the 55 gallon drum of chicken manure.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

I have 2 winter's worth for my dad,, plenty to sell and I really just don't want to dull my chains on some big box elder and silver maple. I keep the oak and hickory. I was sharing some pics. Not really looking for advice on how to shut him down.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 2, 2015)

066blaster said:


> _*I was sharing some pics. Not really looking for advice on how to shut him down.*_



L-O-L‼
I wonder how many time you're gonna' haf'ta post that before some of these guys "get it"??
*


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Surely he can take a good ribbing.



...if


066blaster said:


> I have 2 winter's worth for my dad,, plenty to sell and I really just don't want to dull my chains on some big box elder and silver maple. I keep the oak and hickory. I was sharing some pics. Not really looking for advice on how to shut him down.



...hell, that's funny, before WS jumps in all hands...and now we gotta all listen to that crazy chit again, LOL... I THOUGHT THE ORIGINAL POST was '******* NEIGHBOR BURNING CROSS-TIES'...didn't know it was gonna take a spin about your 'fuel'. 'Train Kepta Rollin All Night Long' ...I can hear it now. Just sayin my man.


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> I'm just glad I didn't post the original thought I had that included 50 pounds of Tannerite and a 50 cal. He mighta really spazzed out.


LOL

Did you see this one?


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> L-O-L‼
> I wonder how many time you're gonna' haf'ta post that before some of these guys "get it"??
> *



....don't ya see now....ya damn postin fool!!!! Now ya gotta take it all back. LOL!!!! Ya can't scrpit this ****. Lol


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 2, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> If you start in using that 30-06 on anything of mine you will soon find out what I think I own and what your liability is for doing so. Do you really think that a trajectory is so hard to determine from the entry and exit damage? Even a stiff wire would let me establish where the shots came from. Of course the entry and exit will point to a spot higher than your location but ballistic curves are quite well documented and can be easily looked up. The local gendarmes will take care of the assault with a deadly weapon charges and intentionally damaging property charges which would only leave me in civil court suing for property damages including the loss of use of my equipment and of course my attorney's fees. You will go broke defending yourself from both the criminal and civil effects of such an action. Lawyers don't come cheap and of course mine would be acting on a contingency basis so you get to pay for him or he doesn't get paid. Do you think he really would be unwilling to take on such a case? As far as the criminal charges, good luck. An easy to prove case like this means re-election for local DAs with otherwise marginal records of prosecution success.


^^ this is blaster's RR tie burning neighbor...


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> LOL
> 
> Did you see this one?



That'd pretty much take care of the OWB and the whole pile of crossties.


----------



## AIM (Apr 2, 2015)

I was really just pointing out his blatant disregard for the environment and his neighbors. And also what some owb owners might do in desperation. 
066 said this but I can't seem to figure out how to quote..

Apparently OWB owners are the ONLY ones that burn bad stuff. I have heard SOOO many times how OWB owners are gonna be the demise of burning wood. In my humble Natty Light fueled opinion it's not the OWB owners but rather the whiney ass complainers that are screwin it up. Your not gonna die because you get a whiff of smoke. Your not gonna get cancer from a bit of bad wood. Your not gonna have respiratory disease cause you sat in your treestand one night smelling a bit of smoke.
And by the way. I know several STOVE owners that burn bad stuff as well. Oil drips, trash, etc. 
My all time favorite anti OWB rant is guys bitchin about someone burning deer carcasses etc in their OWB... Well what the hell happens when you get cremated?


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 2, 2015)

AIM said:


> burning deer carcasses


well....don't ya know doing that is known to the state of California to cause cancer???


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

stihl sawing said:


> That'd pretty much take care of the OWB and the whole pile of crossties.


How high would the OWB go if the tannerite was underneath it.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

AIM said:


> I was really just pointing out his blatant disregard for the environment and his neighbors. And also what some owb owners might do in desperation.
> 066 said this but I can't seem to figure out how to quote..
> 
> Apparently OWB owners are the ONLY ones that burn bad stuff. I have heard SOOO many times how OWB owners are gonna be the demise of burning wood. In my humble Natty Light fueled opinion it's not the OWB owners but rather the whiney ass complainers that are screwin it up. Your not gonna die because you get a whiff of smoke. Your not gonna get cancer from a bit of bad wood. Your not gonna have respiratory disease cause you sat in your treestand one night smelling a bit of smoke.
> ...


You would be a fool to burn RR ties indoors that's why all the garbage gets burned in the outdoor burners


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 2, 2015)

066blaster said:


> You would be a fool to burn RR ties indoors


would love to hear why...


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

Just the obvious reasons. No need to explain


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

A couple more pages and this is going to be the derail champion.


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

BTW I'm 11 likes short of 5000. Send some love this way please and thank you.


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

Make that 10


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

8


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> How high would the OWB go if the tannerite was underneath it.


Might be the first OWB on the moon.


----------



## Fubar (Apr 2, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> would love to hear why...


 get you some cross ties and power poles and burn them in you indoor wood stove and then let us know how it turns out .


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> 8


You ought to be close now.


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Fubar for putting me over. Also SS and 066 for the assists.


----------



## Fubar (Apr 2, 2015)

@the GOAT , @the GOAT , @the GOAT , says bring back the dislike button , so we can follow people around we don't like and dislike all their posts @the GOAT


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

We should really get a good splitting axe argument ahem I mean discussion going. After this and the "how much should I offer" threads it would seem downright civil lol.


----------



## Fubar (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> Thanks Fubar for putting me over. Also SS and 066 for the assists.


your welcome anytime


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

...I think Dogsout's sig says it all in this... 'Can't fix stupid'...with this man as your neighbor. Now whether or not you take that same path is 'like your underwear...its up to ya.' If ya gonna drop him some burnin material over his fence, might suggest Duraflame logs, ain't no sense in that dumb bastard having to cut nothing down...he ain't going do it...hello?? Some point ya gotta call a spade a spade. Ya gotta be real with this ****, go have a tactful conversation...I think that's what we're all waitin on my man. 

Something tells me Victor Newman on the damn 'Young and the Restless' gonna get married four more times, before we here of the neighborly chat. Just sayin...and my gal friend thinks she needs to keep me up to speed on that soap opera, so I just pop a top and say'ok.' Lol


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

066blaster said:


> His fire wasn't going today. He probably thinks those ties are too valuable to burn right now. *Maybe he will use old carpet for shoulder season*


Best post right here.


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I fired mine up this morning.


Honorable mention.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> Honorable mention.


...that was funny as hell.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> Honorable mention.



Congrats on the 5K mile marker...Good deal my man.


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Congrats on the 5K mile marker...Good deal my man.


Thanks man. My ratio has also improved. All thanks to the thread from my pal CTYank.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2015)

Not sure but I think this guy is shooting somebodys OWB now.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

I still remember this thread...i got banned


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

066blaster said:


> I still remember this thread...i got bannedView attachment 416584


LOL!!!


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't think the auto edit was around back then. Cause it wasn't edited for a while.


----------



## svk (Apr 2, 2015)

How long did that one put you in the hoosegow for?


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

A couple weeks. . Gologit banned me a couple times.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 2, 2015)

I was gonna get banned from another post , so I snuck that one in quick


----------



## olyman (Apr 3, 2015)

AIM said:


> I was really just pointing out his blatant disregard for the environment and his neighbors. And also what some owb owners might do in desperation.
> 066 said this but I can't seem to figure out how to quote..
> 
> Apparently OWB owners are the ONLY ones that burn bad stuff. I have heard SOOO many times how OWB owners are gonna be the demise of burning wood. In my humble Natty Light fueled opinion it's not the OWB owners but rather the whiney ass complainers that are screwin it up. Your not gonna die because you get a whiff of smoke. Your not gonna get cancer from a bit of bad wood. Your not gonna have respiratory disease cause you sat in your treestand one night smelling a bit of smoke.
> ...


 you just had to point out all that truth,,now the nitwits will come and complain...


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

066blaster said:


> _*You would be a fool to burn RR ties indoors...*_



Ummmmm........
Question everything you're told.

I've been to Banned Camp... a few times... it ain't like a punishment... more like a vacation.
*


----------



## olyman (Apr 3, 2015)

. Gologit banned me a couple times.[/QUOTE]
he did??? why, he THINKS hes soooo honorable.....


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

svk said:


> _*Thanks Fubar for putting me over. Also SS and 066 for the assists.*_



I'd've been there for ya'  but it was past my bedtime 
*


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

AIM said:


> _*I was really just pointing out his blatant disregard for the environment...*_


 Blatant disregard??
It's OK if he burns wood?? I'm guessin' it's OK if he burns (soft) coal??
(Have you ever heated with a coal furnace?? They make the same smoke and rancid sulfur smell... that's what burnin' coal does.)
But if he burns coal impregnated wood it's _blatant _disregard for the environment??



> _*...and his neighbors.*_


You mean his rural neighbors who's house is 700 yards away??



> _*Apparently OWB owners are the ONLY ones that burn bad stuff.*_


Naw... there's still homes heatin' with coal using indoor appliances.



> _*Your not gonna die because you get a whiff of smoke. Your not gonna get cancer from a bit of bad wood. Your not gonna have respiratory disease cause you sat in your treestand one night smelling a bit of smoke.*_


But ya' might fall out'a the tree, break your neck, and die 
*


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 3, 2015)

Fubar said:


> @the GOAT , @the GOAT , @the GOAT , says bring back the dislike button , so we can follow people around we don't like and dislike all their posts @the GOAT


Don't make me go and undo all the likes I've given you.


Whitespider said:


> Ummmmm........
> Question everything you're told.
> 
> I've been to Banned Camp... a few times... it ain't like a punishment... more like a vacation.
> *



You know the mods have a special kind of hate for you when they put you on discourage. Or ban you and then take over your account and start posting **** under your name.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

You guys do realize that burning coal-tar creosote is cleaner and more efficient than burning unrefined coal... right??
It's sort'a like the difference between burnin' fuel oil (refined petroleum) in your furnace verses burnin' crude oil (unrefined petroleum) in it.
Coal-tar was the "fuel oil" of it's day... it was used as fuel to power all sorts of stuff.
Often, when history references "coal powered", it's actually referencing "coal-tar creosote powered" (refined coal).
*


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 3, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> burnin' fuel oil (refined petroleum) in your furnace


only a fool would burn fuel oil in an indoor appliance?


----------



## olyman (Apr 3, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> You guys do realize that burning coal-tar creosote is cleaner and more efficient than burning unrefined coal... right??
> It's sort'a like the difference between burnin' fuel oil (refined petroleum) in your furnace verses burnin' crude oil (unrefined petroleum) in it.
> Coal-tar was the "fuel oil" of it's day... it was used as fuel to power all sorts of stuff.
> Often, when history references "coal powered", it's actually referencing "coal-tar creosote powered" (refined coal).
> *


 prior to the ripoff gas co's,,, as you said,, there was a product call COAL OIL.. essentially,, FUEL OIL...and many other products made from the same.. the price of COAL oil,, was DIRT cheap. then the fuel co's, discovered crude, and made FUEL oil so cheap,, it put the COAL co's fuel out of business..after that happened,, the price of FUEL oil,, went waaaay up!!! in America,, no less..........................................................and after this oil,,is taken out of coal,, you have,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,coke, which burns farrr better than base coal.. see what the cost,, of a bag of coke is now,, for a forge. thattll shock yah..............


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> _*only a fool would burn fuel oil in an indoor appliance?*_




*


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 3, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Everyone here has chimed in with great advice


Hey Mr US, who you accusing of doling out good advise?!  I've done no such thing on this thread, how dare you!  I did spread a few likes around though...


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

olyman said:


> _*...there was a product call COAL OIL...*_


My grandfather never used the term "fuel oil", he always called it "coal oil".
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 3, 2015)

I would think a oil furnace, burns cleaner than burning RR ties in an owb. 
Your not gonna convince anyone that it is safe to breath that smoke in.


----------



## olyman (Apr 3, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> My grandfather never used the term "fuel oil", he always called it "coal oil".
> *


 schuuup......that's where I heard it from,,tho they were trying to forget those times!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

066blaster said:


> _*I would think a oil furnace, burns cleaner than burning RR ties in an owb.
> Your not gonna convince anyone that it is safe to breath that smoke in.*_



Let me ask you a serious question... dead serious...

Let's say we lock you in 10²/ft room and pipe the exhaust from a running oil furnace into that room.
And let's say we lock me in 10²/ft room and pipe the exhaust from an OWB burning RR ties into that room.
And then let's say when one of us dies the other guy is set free from his room.

Which of us lives?? Hmmmm.....??

Just sayin'.
*


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 3, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Let me ask you a serious question... dead serious...
> 
> Let's say we lock you in 10²/ft room and pipe the exhaust from a running oil furnace into that room.
> And let's say we lock me in 10²/ft room and pipe the exhaust from an OWB burning RR ties into that room.
> ...


so are you saying we're not suppose to "exhaust" it into the house??? sounds like blaster didn't know this... WS you are a hero...imagine the number of lives you just saved


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> _*so are you saying we're not suppose to "exhaust" it into the house??*_


Ya' can if ya' open a window or two 
Just ask my wife  
*


----------



## Mad Professor (Apr 3, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Here, we burn all our garbage in a barrel, out in the yard (except the glass and tin)... pretty much common (and legal) practice.
> Can't do it in the town north of me because of local ordinance... but there's a burn barrel behind near ever house in the town south of me.
> *



Do you use PT or telephone poles for the barbaque? The old boards from the barn add a nice lead flavor too!


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 3, 2015)

You would die within minutes from smoke inhalation from the RR ties. It might take 30 minutes for the oil furnace to get you. Just guessing

I think just wood smoke would get you before carbon monoxide


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 3, 2015)

I know I'm not really in any danger from his smoke.. I'm far enough away and the wind has to be just right. But I don't understand how you can think it's safe or ok for this guy to be doing this. There is maybe 15-20 guys in are township using outdoor burners. They are not a necessity. And every guy that has one has a big mess around it( piles of pallets and junk wood, ect.) And our township board are some real pricks. It's just a matter of time till they outlaw them. We have a list of ordinances a mile long. I just had to saw off a building and move it because it didn't quite fit in their ordinances. And they don't budge on them!!


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

066blaster said:


> _*You would die within minutes from smoke inhalation from the RR ties. It might take 30 minutes for the oil furnace to get you. Just guessing*_



Wrong guess‼

People trapped in a burning build die quickly from what is commonly called "smoke inhalation"... but what kills so fast is the extremely hot gasses, not the "smoke". Those gasses are so hot they literally cook the respiratory system... you fry from the inside out. If you are lucky enough to find a spot where the "hot" smoke is cooled before it gets to you, (so-called) "smoke inhalation" will likely kill you through poisoning... all those burning synthetics (like carpet, upholstery, plastics, and whatnot) create a thick soup of highly poisonous gasses (like cyanide) that kill quite quick. Next in order will be carbon monoxide... which is how the oil furnace will get ya', and pretty damn fast I might add. Lastly, and much later if the others ain't as prevalent, comes the irritation to the respiratory system (actually, and finally caused by "smoke") which eventually produces swelling to the point you can't bring anything in... you suffocate. I will guarantee you'd be all finished twitchin' before the smoke caused me to suffocate. I'd be coughin' and gaggin', but I'd still be alive... you'd be dead.
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 3, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Wrong guess‼
> 
> People trapped in a burning build die quickly from what is commonly called "smoke inhalation"... but what kills so fast is the extremely hot gasses, not the "smoke". Those gasses are so hot they literally cook the respiratory system... you fry from the inside out. If you are lucky enough to find a spot where the "hot" smoke is cooled before it gets to you, (so-called) "smoke inhalation" will likely kill you through poisoning... all those burning synthetics (like carpet, upholstery, plastics, and whatnot) create a thick soup of highly poisonous gasses (like cyanide) that kill quite quick. Next in order will be carbon monoxide... which is how the oil furnace will get ya', and pretty damn fast I might add. Lastly, and much later if the others ain't as prevalent, comes the irritation to the respiratory system (actually, and finally caused by "smoke") which eventually produces swelling to the point you can't bring anything in... you suffocate. I will guarantee you'd be all finished twitchin' before the smoke caused me to suffocate. I'd be coughin' and gaggin', but I'd still be alive... you'd be dead.
> *


Well that's your theory


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 3, 2015)

Wood smoke has thousands of times more carbon monoxide than an oil furnace tuned correctly. I have done the measurements. But cleaning a wood furnace there is no issue with breathing. Cleaning an oil unit, if you take a wiff at the wrong time it will literally take your breathe away. Oil is nasty.


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 3, 2015)

wow wee
we all run 2strokes dont we


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

066blaster said:


> _*Well that's your theory*_


Theory??



stihly dan said:


> _*Wood smoke has thousands of times more carbon monoxide than an oil furnace tuned correctly.*_


Thousands of times more?? By what quantified measurement?? By time or volume??
First of all, the amount of CO in woodsmoke will be variable (especially from an appliance)... varied by an near infinite number of things.
Second, I agree that an OWB will likely have more CO _by cubic meter_ of emitted exhaust, but the oil furnace will emit many times more cubic meters _per minute_. My last oil furnace had a 14-inch flue (154²/in), many OWB's run as small as a 6-inch flue (28²/in). The oil furnace will be pumping some 4-6 times the exhaust per minute (maybe even more) into that little 10²/ft room (shrug)

If wood smoke (always) contains _thousands_ of times more CO than the exhaust from an oil furnace... then I'm immune to CO poisoning.
My drunkin' azz has sat for hours on the downwind side of our fire pit many times... I ain't died yet.

Just sayin'.
*


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

2strokenut said:


> _*wow wee
> we all run 2strokes dont we*_


Talk about carcinogens... geeeeezzzzz‼ 
*


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 3, 2015)

14" flue?!?

I had a coal boiler that had been converted to oil in the 60's. It had 2.25 nozzle and only had a 12" flue.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

I had two with a 12-inch flues also... my last had a 14-inch.
I said 4-6 times as much... and my last was a converted coal furnace also.
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

Too funny‼
I want one‼
*


----------



## _RJ_ (Apr 3, 2015)

The real question is what oil should I run in my saw?!?!?


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

I found the web site 
http://www.frontiernet.net/~erickclasen/fm/stormysky/
And I quote...

*"*_Tire Burner 400's are great way out in the woods where you don't have neighbors and law enforcement agencies to contend with. For a limited time only we will provide an insurance policy that will cover you if you get fined for operating your tire burning boiler in locations that do not allow outdoor boilers. Plus our lifetime warranty on our fine product will ensure years of happiness operating your Tire Burner 400. The only maintenance required is to clean out the ashes and unburnt material such as steel belts once a week._*"*


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 3, 2015)

066blaster said:


> It's just a matter of time till they outlaw them





066blaster said:


> They are not a necessity


so WTF do you care???


066blaster said:


> I just had to saw off a building and move it because it didn't quite fit in their ordinances


well maybe you should have known the ordinances BEFORE you built it...if it was built BEFORE the ordinance was put in place you wouldn't have to move it... your own damn fault


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 3, 2015)

Spidey, you have me there at a technicality. I admit I did not think further into it other than a combustion reading at the 3 stages of burn. Also I have had to much whisky tonight to think much at all. But I can tell you that in my gasification furnace The lowest reading I had during the 3 stages was 20,000 parts per million compared to 4 parts per million on oil. This surprised the $hit out of me, I would not have guessed that. Also keep in mind that I agree oil smoke/soot is much worse for you/environment than wood. I was merely passing on info from tests that I took. And a camp fire smoke in open air is very diluted and you now this.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 3, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> so WTF do you care???
> 
> well maybe you should have known the ordinances BEFORE you built it...if it was built BEFORE the ordinance was put in place you wouldn't have to move it... your own damn fault


A bunch of city boys started moving out here so they had to make new ordinances to keep them inline. Now farmers have to try to work around their BS ordinances.


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 3, 2015)

066blaster said:


> A bunch of city boys started moving out here so they had to make new ordinances to keep them inline. Now farmers have to try to work around their BS ordinances.


so who's fault is it?...it would be the builders, for not knowing what they can't do...new ordinances/building codes don't apply to existing structures, only codes/ordinances that were in place during construction of the existing structure would apply


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 3, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> _*...camp fire smoke in open air is very diluted and you now this.*_


Yes... I know this.
And I like whiskey.
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 3, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> so who's fault is it?...it would be the builders, for not knowing what they can't do...new ordinances/building codes don't apply to existing structures, only codes/ordinances that were in place during construction of the existing structure would apply


Well the change so much no one knows what they can do anymore. It's agriculture. .we feed people. We need out buildings. This was on a 7 acre parcel we bought, and planted in to strawberries, , put that roof up to sell strawberries out of 2 weeks out of the year.. but it's zoned residential and you need to have a house before you can put up a accessory building. Even though it's always been used for agriculture and it's out in the middle of nowhere. They just want the tax revenue off a house.


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 3, 2015)

066blaster said:


> Well the change so much no one knows what they can do anymore


you're aware they change so often but don't look into what the current codes/ordinances are before building?
well you should probably learn to pick up a phone and call your local building inspector...or even go talk to the guy, but it seems from the info in this thread you don't like to do things like that...your own damn fault


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 3, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> you're aware they change so often but don't look into what the current codes/ordinances are before building?
> well you should probably learn to pick up a phone and call your local building inspector...or even go talk to the guy, but it seems from the info in this thread you don't like to do things like that...your own damn fault


They could have gave us a variance to keep it temporary or something, but no it had to go. They even whined that we had power and 2 irrigation wells drilled. But that was legal.. so they can kiss my ass


----------



## Greenthorn (Apr 3, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I found the web site
> http://www.frontiernet.net/~erickclasen/fm/stormysky/



I liked the pictures almost as well as the customer comments.......

*Testimonials from our valued customers*


"The money we saved with the Tire Burner 400 helped pay for another deck on our house. This way no natter which way the wind blows we can be upwind of the smoke." - Ray O. Sunshine

"The Tire Burner 400 works great, it will even run on old shoes, radiator hoses and Styrofoam cups!" - Ted Soleclaw

"It runs the hottest on a combo of race car tires and old antifreeze, got us through a lot of -20 nights." - Suzy from Cold Mountain

"This technology could be the end of the dependence of foreign oil for the nation and will herald a new and grand future for America." - Washington Politician


----------



## Fubar (Apr 4, 2015)

066blaster said:


> A couple weeks. . Gologit banned me a couple times.



AS badge of honor .


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 4, 2015)

066blaster said:


> They could have gave us a variance to keep it temporary or something, but no it had to go. They even whined that we had power and 2 irrigation wells drilled. But that was legal.. so they can kiss my ass


So basically you want to do whatever you feel like. And when your neighbor does the same you come online to *****?


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 4, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> so WTF do you care???
> 
> well maybe you should have known the ordinances BEFORE you built it...if it was built BEFORE the ordinance was put in place you wouldn't have to move it... your own damn fault



Aren't you and Ironworker tired of getting threads deleted?


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 4, 2015)

What got delete? I lost three posts off my count.


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 4, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Aren't you and Ironworker tired of getting threads deleted?


PHUCK YEAH


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 4, 2015)

...just tryin to play catch-up. What happened to Ironworkers little thread about the 'hijacked' cross-ties? Saw it first thing this morning. First time on the forum this evening, seems it was a little short lived.


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 4, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> ...just tryin to play catch-up. What happened to Ironworkers little thread about the 'hijacked' cross-ties? Saw it first thing this morning. First time on the forum this evening, seems it was a little short lived.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 4, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> ...just tryin to play catch-up. What happened to Ironworkers little thread about the 'hijacked' cross-ties? Saw it first thing this morning. First time on the forum this evening, seems it was a little short lived.



I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Nathon and/or Ironworker was spewing garbage again and got the thread deleted. Little entitlement pansies can't handle anyone saying a cross word to them. Hey mods, we don't need a "like" or "dislike" button. We need a "douche your mouth" button for babies like Nathon and Ironworker that don't have the maturity to have grown up conversations.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> _*We need a "douche your mouth" button for babies like Nathon and Ironworker that don't have the maturity to have grown up conversations.*_




Yeah... now that there is really grown up‼
*


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Nathon and/or Ironworker was spewing garbage again and got the thread deleted. Little entitlement pansies can't handle anyone saying a cross word to them. Hey mods, we don't need a "like" or "dislike" button. We need a "douche your mouth" button for babies like Nathon and Ironworker that don't have the maturity to have grown up conversations.





Spoiler: click here to see what I think of your post 









I've made my own dislike button...awesome!!!


----------



## muddstopper (Apr 5, 2015)

really sad,


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 5, 2015)

Grown up conversations?? Ya' mean like this thread??

We have nineteen pages of guys sayin' that burning (coal-tar) creosote creates smoke _loaded_ with all sorts of nasty "toxins" not found in smoke from "clean" wood... yet not a single one of those "toxins" can be named. If ya' do ask what "toxins", the answer is... "well, the EPA (or some-such) says they do."
What's funny is I can't find where the EPA specifically says any such thing... so how do you have a grown-up conversation with someone who just repeats (without verifying, yet presenting, as fact) what they've heard, been told, or simply wanna' "believe"?? That ain't bein' "grown-up", that's what schoolboys do...
Nuh-uh, my teacher say... Nuh-uh, my dad says...
Grown-ups think for themselves and verify before presenting as fact... grown-ups don't act like parrots repeating words they've heard.

We have nineteen pages of guys sayin' that burning (coal-tar) creosote creates smoke _loaded_ with all sorts of "carcinogens" not found in smoke from "clean" wood... yet not a single one of those "carcinogens" can be named. If ya' do ask what "carcinogens", the answer is... "well, the EPA (or some-such) says they do."
What's funny is I can't find where the EPA specifically says any such thing... so how do you have a grown-up conversation with someone who just repeats (without verifying, yet presenting, as fact) what they've heard, been told, or simply wanna' "believe"?? That ain't bein' "grown-up", that's what schoolboys do...
Nuh-uh, my teacher say... Nuh-uh, my dad says...
Grown-ups think for themselves and verify before presenting as fact... grown-ups don't act like parrots repeating words they've heard.

We have nineteen pages of guys callin' this OWB owner nearly every low-life name ever invented... but not one of these name-callers has so much as even laid eyes on the guy. They look at a few pictures from the OP and jump right on the band wagon chiming what a planet-wreckin' slob this guy is...

Yeah... grown up conversations... give me a friggin' break‼
*


----------



## AIM (Apr 5, 2015)

OK somebody enlighten me here. People have mentioned telephone poles. I thought just the bottome 6 feet or so was all that was treated. Apparently not????


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 5, 2015)

AIM said:


> _*...telephone poles. I thought just the bottome 6 feet or so was all that was treated.*_


Depends... I've seen, and set, "poles" (not necessarily "telephone") that were creosote treated on just the bottom and some treated full length.
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 5, 2015)

My neighbors has some pretty juicy telephone poles. I guess the creosote drains or melts to the bottom of the poles over time.


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 5, 2015)

So which has a higher btu content. RR ties or telephone poles?


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Nathon and/or Ironworker was spewing garbage again and got the thread deleted. Little entitlement pansies can't handle anyone saying a cross word to them. Hey mods, we don't need a "like" or "dislike" button. We need a "douche your mouth" button for babies like Nathon and Ironworker that don't have the maturity to have grown up conversations.


exactly what garbage was that?? incase you hadn't realized that WHOLE phucking thread was garbage...was only made to make fun of this thread and up tight whiners like you


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 5, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> _*So which has a higher btu content. RR ties or telephone poles?*_



'Round here railroad ties are near all oak (mostly White or Bur)... near all "poles" are pine or fir.
*


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> 'Round here railroad ties are near all oak (mostly White or Bur)... near all "poles" are pine or fir.
> *


soooo....its the poles right?


----------



## muddstopper (Apr 5, 2015)

You know, after handleing cross ties for 39+years, I dont need the epa to tell me that creosote can cause 2nd and 3rd degree burns on skin if left untreated. I dont know whats in creosote, but if it will take the skin off, I dont think its to much of a leap to think that breathing it would destroy your lungs. Another thing I know is the railroad doesnt give ties away because of the potential for pollution and contaminating ground water. Never have really understood the difference between contaminating the ground around someones flower garden and having miles of ties crisscrossing the entire country. I think it has more to do with some homeowner filing lawsuits and trying to hold the railroads liable for their own stupidity.

When the railroads replace cross ties, the old ties are sorted thru and anything that is reusable is taken to some gut line or yard track and re-installed. The broken and rotten ties are now sold to electric utilities to be mixed with coal and burnt to produce power. Sometimes the ties are left in stacks for long periods of time before they are reused or sold. This is usually where people steal the ties thinking they are just junk and the railroads wont care and probably wants someone to haul them off. I know of several instances where the people hauling off those old ties have had to return them and sometimes even had to pay for them to keep from being arrested. I know of one time when the railroad hired helicopters to fly over the country side looking for their ties. The railroad does have contracts with companies to buy the old ties and remove them, these are the ties you find at the home and garden centers. One thing to remember, if you have a buddy that works for the railroad and he is offering to get you some used ties, he is more than likely stealing the ties, the railroad wont give them to him. None of the folks at the local level has the authority to give or sell a used cross tie. If you buy ties from the railroad, you have to go thru their asset re-allocation center, not the local trackman or his supervisor.


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 5, 2015)

some guy said:


> When the railroads replace cross ties, the old ties are sorted thru and anything that is reusable is taken to some gut line or yard track and re-installed. The broken and rotten ties are now sold to electric utilities to be mixed with coal and burnt to produce power.



How could this possibly be ok. Someone should call the EPA.


----------



## muddstopper (Apr 5, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> How could this possibly be ok. Someone should call the EPA.


I thought you where banned, glad to see I just made my first mistake of the day


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 5, 2015)

muddstopper said:


> _*...I dont need the epa to tell me that creosote can cause 2nd and 3rd degree burns on skin if left untreated.*_


Burns?? You must have some horribly sensitive skin. I've handled new creosote treated "poles" without gloves or shirt... never once received a "burn"... not even an irritation (I have received a splinter or two).
My sweaty shirtless azz has leaned over 'em, laid on 'em, and fully-body hugged 'em during settin', climbin' and workin' on 'em... nothing except a little color that washes off in the shower at the end of the day (shrug)
And I can't count how many times I've handled railroad ties during landscaping and building shootin' range backstops (no gloves, shirtless and wearin' shorts)... nothin', not even irritation.



muddstopper said:


> _*I dont know whats in creosote...*_


In it?? It's coal tar... there ain't nothin' in it that ain't in coal.



muddstopper said:


> _*...but if it will take the skin off, I dont think its to much of a leap to think that breathing it would destroy your lungs.*_


Some people's skin explodes into near flames and they start coughin' 'n' gaggin' from alfalfa... does their allergy make alfalfa is a life-threatening toxin to everyone??
Some people fall down dead from eating peanut butter... does their allergy make peanut butter is a life-threatening toxin to everyone??
And does that also mean if I dip some hay in peanut butter, toss it on the fire and breath a little smoke it will destroy my lungs faster than a speedin' bullet??

Friggin' rediculous‼
*


----------



## muddstopper (Apr 5, 2015)

Spidey, you might have handled a dozen or so old used ties in one day. Try handleing a couple of thousand new ties a day every day and then come back and talk about it. Not trying to suggest your experiences with ties are limited, but I know hundreds of men that have experienced creosote burns, including myself. Some so bad that they had to seek medical treatment. Modern day Xties dont contain the same amount of creosote as they used back in the 1970's, but its still being used.


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 5, 2015)

AIM said:


> OK somebody enlighten me here. People have mentioned telephone poles. I thought just the bottome 6 feet or so was all that was treated. Apparently not????



My buddy has his garage sided inside and out with milled telephone poles. The real old ones are cedar.


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 5, 2015)

muddstopper said:


> Spidey, you might have handled a dozen or so old used ties in one day. Try handleing a couple of thousand new ties a day every day and then come back and talk about it. Not trying to suggest your experiences with ties are limited, but I know hundreds of men that have experienced creosote burns, including myself. Some so bad that they had to seek medical treatment. Modern day Xties dont contain the same amount of creosote as they used back in the 1970's, but its still being used.


When I worked at photo factory developing old school film people could and did get sensitized to the chemicals used. One day they would be fine if they spilled some on their skin...eventually they would be so sensitized they couldn't get within 50' of a sealed barrel without breaking out into a rash.


----------



## muddstopper (Apr 5, 2015)

Back in the 70's the railraod used tiegangs with about 50 men. The goal was to install 2000 ties a day. They used a Portec tiemaster and you had to install 1 tie a min to be considered qualified to be a qualified operator. The first portec took 3 men to operate, one operator to run the machine, a man to pull tie plates off the old tie, and a hooker to pull the tieplate off the other side and hand a new tie in the chain to be drug back under the rail. The first plate puller would run around the machine and drive a long hook into the new tie so the hooker could place the hook in the chain to be pulled back in. These ties where all new with creosote running out of them. Just driving the pin into the tie would result in creosote splattering. Most of the guys would use their gloved hand to shield the hook as it was being driven to prevent the creosote from hitting them in the face. latter the machines where updated to where the operator pulled his own plates on one side which eliminated one laborer. 

Later, early 80's Portec came out with a TKO, This made it possible to remove and insert ties without having to actually touch the tie with human hands. The TKO had a kicker that started the tie out from under the rail and a boom with gripper that grabbed the tie and yanked it the rest of the way out. The hooker and plate puller would pick the plates off the old tie after it was extracted. Tie production was upped to about 300 ties perhr using two machines instead of the 5 old tiemasters. Later Tamper came out with there version of a tie machine and called it a TRI. They did away with the kicker and just used the boom to grap the end of the tie and jerk it out from under the rail with one stroke. I set the old record of tie extraction at 720 ties prhr with one of these machines. That record has since been beat, 740ties perhr, with a newer updated version of the TRI. The newer machine uses a 3.5in cylinder instead of the old 4in cylinder for faster cycle times. That is still just tie extraction and it takes another machine to reinstall the new ties. All told, actual tie installation isnt really all that much faster than it was 40 years ago. 5 machines capable of 300ties per hr using 5 operators and 5 laborers. Now you have added equipment, added operators and added laborers to get the same number of ties. 2 TRI,operators, one tie handleing operator to lay the new tie in place so the second TRI can grab and install it. 2 laborers pulling plates off the old ties, and pleing them up to be reused. A track broom operator to sweep the dirt and rock off the newly installed ties so 2 more laborers can lay the tie plates back on the new tie for installation. 2 plate jack operators to jack the rail and reinstall the tie plates. Still got 5 operators, and now 6 laborers. And if you want to install as many ties as you can extract, you need two TRIs intsalling to keep up with the one extracting. The big gangs use 2 TRI's to extract and 3 to install and try to adverage 7000 ties a day.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 5, 2015)

Man‼
After readin' this thread and learnin' what a horribly deadly thing coal-tar creosote is, I can't figure out why the producers of railroad ties and power poles are still allowed to use it. I mean... c'mon, somebody might touch 'em and end up in the burn ward... or even the morgue‼

Y'all do know that in the past it was taken orally as medicine... right? For things like stomach ulcers and such??
So... if it removes skin how is that possible?? Wouldn't it burn a hole through your belly and cause your guts to fall out on the floor??



muddstopper said:


> _*Try handleing a couple of thousand new ties a day every day and then come back and talk about it.*_


Long-term exposure to near anything will cause "issues"... I'm bettin' it wouldn't so good for ya' to smear Vaseline on your skin several times a day for weeks on end either, but no one is callin' it a "deadly powerful toxin".
People who work in saw mills can develop lung problems from breathin' sawdust (a _known_ carcinogen) hour-after-hour, day-after-day.
Some people develop nasty skin rashes from certain types of wood chips or dust.
Does those things stop you from using your circular saw?? Does those things stop you from using your chainsaw??
Should we call in a HazMat team to sweep up the sawdust when we're finished.
And does that mean breathing a little wood smoke it will destroy my lungs faster than a speedin' bullet??

Heck... that dust you breath every time you clean the ashes from your stove likely does more friggin' damage than you'd ever get from burnin' RR ties.

Friggin' rediculous‼
*


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 5, 2015)

whitespider would put that extra creosote on his bologna sandwich for flavoring, if he worked on the RR


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 5, 2015)

066blaster said:


> whitespider would put that extra creosote on his bologna sandwich for flavoring, if he worked on the RR


Real men use coal tar for aftershave...


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

066blaster said:


> if he worked on the RR


I think he does it anyway


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Some people fall down dead from eating peanut butter


really??? why is peanut butter even legal anymore???? that's just outrageous!!!!

EVERYONE... like this post in support of banning that killer peanut butter!!!


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 5, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> I'm bettin' it wouldn't so good for ya' to smear Vaseline on your skin several times a day for weeks on end either, but no one is callin' it a "deadly powerful toxin".



I might know for a fact that is definitely untrue, I was a teenager once and back then they didn't have the fufu creams they do now.


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 5, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> really??? why is peanut butter even legal anymore???? that's just outrageous!!!!
> 
> EVERYONE... like this post in support of banning that killer peanut butter!!!



It already is, in schools.


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 5, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Grown up conversations?? Ya' mean like this thread??
> 
> We have nineteen pages of guys sayin' that burning (coal-tar) creosote creates smoke _loaded_ with all sorts of nasty "toxins" not found in smoke from "clean" wood... yet not a single one of those "toxins" can be named. If ya' do ask what "toxins", the answer is... "well, the EPA (or some-such) says they do."
> What's funny is I can't find where the EPA specifically says any such thing... so how do you have a grown-up conversation with someone who just repeats (without verifying, yet presenting, as fact) what they've heard, been told, or simply wanna' "believe"?? That ain't bein' "grown-up", that's what schoolboys do...
> ...



Hey Spidey, not sure if you are directing most of this at me but I'm not arguing against you on the "toxic" subject". I think your input on this subject has been educational for a lot of folks. My position has been, and still is, from a particulate standpoint. 

It's easy at times to get the wrong idea about another member. I happen to believe you are a highly intelligent member of this forum. You remind me a lot of my dad. He quit school after the sixth grade but didn't get much out of school up to that point either. He really had a brilliant engineering and common sense mind but never fully realized his potential because doors don't open when you don't have that piece of paper. He made something out of himself through sheer hard work and sacrifice. One thing he always pounded in my mind growing up was to think for myself and question everything. Sound familiar?

As for having grown up conversations: I really try to treat people on this forum like I would treat them in real life and yes, I have been called an a-hole (and worse) many times. My general policy is not to cuss or name call. The name calling is a difficult thing because sometimes, while describing my thoughts about another member, it may come across as name calling. I'm not perfect but I really try to adhere to this policy. My point with the "douche your mouth" button was strictly for Nathon and Ironworker. You can't have grown up conversations when you interact like they do.

Know this my AS friend: You piss me off at times just like I'm sure I piss you off. But I have grown fond of you because I have now spend enough time on this forum to understand you better. We won't always agree but realize...I agree with you more than I disagree with you.


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 5, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> EVERYONE... like this post in support of banning that killer peanut butter!!!







me likey PBnJ...


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Hey Spidey, not sure if you are directing most of this at me but I'm not arguing against you on the "toxic" subject". I think your input on this subject has been educational for a lot of folks. My position has been, and still is, from a particulate standpoint.
> 
> It's easy at times to get the wrong idea about another member. I happen to believe you are a highly intelligent member of this forum. You remind me a lot of my dad. He quit school after the sixth grade but didn't get much out of school up to that point either. He really had a brilliant engineering and common sense mind but never fully realized his potential because doors don't open when you don't have that piece of paper. He made something out of himself through sheer hard work and sacrifice. One thing he always pounded in my mind growing up was to think for myself and question everything. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...


I hear ironworker likes that ignore feature...you should try it!


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

brenndatomu said:


> me likey PBnJ...


you keep liking that peanut butter and you'll end up dead...peanut butter=DEATH!


----------



## muddstopper (Apr 5, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Long-term exposure to near anything will cause "issues"... I'm bettin' it wouldn't so good for ya' to smear Vaseline on your skin several times a day for weeks on end either, but no one is callin' it a "deadly powerful toxin".
> *



Actually most of the folks that had to handle ties back then did smear Vaseline all over themselfs to protect against the creosote burns. Didnt work, but was better than nothing.


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Hey Spidey, not sure if you are directing most of this at me but I'm not arguing against you on the "toxic" subject". I think your input on this subject has been educational for a lot of folks. My position has been, and still is, from a particulate standpoint.
> 
> It's easy at times to get the wrong idea about another member. I happen to believe you are a highly intelligent member of this forum. You remind me a lot of my dad. He quit school after the sixth grade but didn't get much out of school up to that point either. He really had a brilliant engineering and common sense mind but never fully realized his potential because doors don't open when you don't have that piece of paper. He made something out of himself through sheer hard work and sacrifice. One thing he always pounded in my mind growing up was to think for myself and question everything. Sound familiar?
> 
> ...



So are you calling spidey your daddy? or asking him on a date?  JK


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> JK



really?


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> So are you calling spidey your daddy? or asking him on a date?  JK


both actually!


----------



## muddstopper (Apr 5, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> So are you calling spidey your daddy? or asking him on a date?  JK


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 5, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> you keep liking that peanut butter and you'll end up dead...peanut butter=DEATH!


Meh...there are worse ways to go


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 5, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> So are you calling spidey your daddy? or asking him on a date?  JK



Have you seen his wood pile? Who wouldn't want him to be their sugar daddy?


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Have you seen his wood? Who wouldn't want him to be their sugar daddy?



Now that's just getting perverted....


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> Now that's just getting perverted....


what? Idahonative just wants a steady supply of wood...


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 5, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> what? Idahonative just wants a steady supply of wood...



Hard or soft? Wet or dry? Knotty or straight?


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 5, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> what? Idahonative just wants a steady supply of wood...



Still mad about your X-box Nathon?...or should I say, Francis.


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> Hard or soft? Wet or dry? Knotty or straight?


IDFK ask him?


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Still mad about your X-box Nathon?...or should I say, Francis.



PHUUUUUCK GOD DAMNIT! yes I am!
I thought we were best friends idahonative? does ironworkers ignoring us mean nothing to you? or are you just mad at me because I told you I was an atheist on ironworkers "wtf really" thread?

BTW you're the one who brought up WS's wood...


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 5, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> PHUUUUUCK GOD DAMNIT! yes I am!
> I thought we were best friends idahonative? does ironworkers ignoring us mean nothing to you? or are you just mad at me because I told you I was an atheist on ironworkers "wtf really" thread?
> 
> BTW you're the one who brought up WS's wood...



Calm down Francis, I'm not mad at you.


----------



## svk (Apr 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Still mad about your X-box Nathon?...or should I say, Francis.



That's funny!


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

svk said:


> That's funny!


don't laugh at me!


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 5, 2015)

svk said:


> That's funny!


2.7 million views... Francis has made enough to buy a new ****.


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Calm down Francis, I'm not mad at you.


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 5, 2015)

Wtf we aren't allowed to say x-box


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> 2.7 million views... Francis has made enough to buy a new ****.


shhhhhh don't tell everyone


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> Wtf we aren't allowed to say x box


nope bad word!


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Calm down Francis, I'm not mad at you.


friends?? i'll make sure I run all my posts by you before I post them!


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> IDFK ask him?


mike you forgot to "like" this one...


----------



## Idahonative (Apr 5, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> 2.7 million views... Francis has made enough to buy a new ****.



Goat, why is it illegal to say X-box on this forum? If I take the dash out, it deletes the word X-box just like it did with you. Is X-box a dirty word?


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 5, 2015)

Idahonative said:


> Goat, why is it illegal to say X-box on this forum? If I take the dash out, it deletes the word X-box just like it did with you. Is X-box a dirty word?


IDK

@Darin how come we can't type "x-box" without the hyphen? ****


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> mike you forgot to "like" this one...


THANKS!


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 5, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> THANKS!


No problem.


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 5, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> IDK
> 
> @Darin how come we can't type "x-box" without the hyphen? ****



Oh great bring DAD into this thread! That will go over swell.


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 5, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> Oh great bring DAD into this thread! That will go over swell.


im sure MOM will be along shortly also


----------



## svk (Apr 5, 2015)

Wonder if these guys burned ties at night?




Name the movie and I'll give you a like.


----------



## stihly dan (Apr 5, 2015)

quigly down under?


----------



## svk (Apr 5, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> quigly down under?


Dislike. 

I mean no


----------



## olyman (Apr 5, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Grown up conversations?? Ya' mean like this thread??
> 
> We have nineteen pages of guys sayin' that burning (coal-tar) creosote creates smoke _loaded_ with all sorts of nasty "toxins" not found in smoke from "clean" wood... yet not a single one of those "toxins" can be named. If ya' do ask what "toxins", the answer is... "well, the EPA (or some-such) says they do."
> What's funny is I can't find where the EPA specifically says any such thing... so how do you have a grown-up conversation with someone who just repeats (without verifying, yet presenting, as fact) what they've heard, been told, or simply wanna' "believe"?? That ain't bein' "grown-up", that's what schoolboys do...
> ...


 you and telling the truth,,is destroying their fantasys.........


----------



## olyman (Apr 5, 2015)

. The broken and rotten ties are now sold to electric utilities to be mixed with coal and burnt to produce power. 

[/QUOTE]

aint that just hunky dory!!! noting on you ,either,im sure,,that even with scrubbers,,that air comes out perfectly clean..yah, uh huh.............what is a gut line??


----------



## olyman (Apr 5, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> It already is, in schools.


 thanks to, guess who. mrs transvestite pig herself...or hisself...........


----------



## 066blaster (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## muddstopper (Apr 5, 2015)

olyman said:


> . The broken and rotten ties are now sold to electric utilities to be mixed with coal and burnt to produce power.



aint that just hunky dory!!! noting on you ,either,im sure,,that even with scrubbers,,that air comes out perfectly clean..yah, uh huh.............what is a gut line??[/QUOTE]
We call a rail line that dead ends somewhere a gut line. Sometimes they are called branch lines. 

Little trivia, at one time Murphy NC was the only town in the USA that had two railroads came to a dead end. Meaning neither line extended pass the town. One railroad was the Old L&N and the Other the Southern Railroad. Both railroads met at the Hiawassee river. LN coming from the west, and Southern coming in from the east. They had a connecting track to interchange freight, but neither railroad ran past that connecting track. L&N. Later Seaboard and then CSX stopped service and pulled out their tracks. Southern sold their tracks to the State of NC from Murphy to Dillisboro NC which then sold it to the Smokey Mountain Railroad. Southern Now Norfolk Southern continued to operate the rest of the line going to Asheville until about 1 year ago. At that time they sold the remaining part of the line to a company called WatCo, (sp?). It is now called the Blueridge Southern. Smokey Mountain runs a scenic railroad from Dillsboro to Nantahala. Currently no trains run west of topton and then only during leaf season for the sight seeing .There is currently no freight being hauled past Sylvia NC. Blueridge Southern does haul some freight, mostly wood chips, to the old Champion paper mill. This rail line would be what I call a gut line.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 5, 2015)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 5, 2015)

The sheriff's a.....
haha

It played on the TV this winter, talk about a turd of a movie with it being censored!



svk said:


> Wonder if these guys burned ties at night?
> 
> View attachment 417219
> 
> ...


----------



## svk (Apr 5, 2015)

mainewoods said:


> Blazing Saddles


Ding ding!


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 5, 2015)

The uncensored version plays quite often and it's a hoot. I still have to put on an adult brief when I watch it.


----------



## USMC615 (Apr 5, 2015)

svk said:


> Ding ding!



Last time we were talking about the carb adjustments on the other thread, had to get back out to check on the ribs, half-chickens. I hollered back inside to my daughter to reply Blazing Saddles...she couldn't figure out what the hell I was talkin about...ol adage I suppose...snooze ya lose. Lol


----------



## svk (Apr 5, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Last time we were talking about the carb adjustments on the other thread, had to get back out to check on the ribs, half-chickens. I hollered back inside to my daughter to reply Blazing Saddles...she couldn't figure out what the hell I was talkin about...ol adage I suppose...snooze ya lose. Lol


I'll give you a like too. But don't tell CTYank.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 5, 2015)

I tried to use the word ****-er once and that was censored. As in dickering.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 5, 2015)

See , it still gets censored.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 5, 2015)

muddstopper said:


> _*Actually most of the folks that had to handle ties back then did smear Vaseline all over themselfs to protect against the creosote burns. Didnt work...*_


Ahhh-HA‼ 
Can you say with certainty that it wasn't the constant application of Vaseline causing the skin issues??
Maybe it was the mixing of two very different chemicals... one from petroleum distillation, the other from coal distillation??
Everyone knows it ain't safe to mix chemicals unless you've been trained and know what you're doin'.
They might have... EXPLODED‼
I wonder what the rate of spontaneous human combustion is in railroad workers 
*


----------



## jdogg (Apr 5, 2015)

Had a farmer who used old telephone polls for his center pivot to cross ditches. He had hauled a couple he had replaced out in the woods. While cutting firewood I cut them up and burned them also. They burned real well but the smoke did have a "different " smell to it. Nowdays if we get any telephone polls we use them for elevated hunting blinds. They are the best to be up 20'-30'.


----------



## Oldman47 (Apr 5, 2015)

AIM said:


> OK somebody enlighten me here. People have mentioned telephone poles. I thought just the bottome 6 feet or so was all that was treated. Apparently not????


The telephone companies, a few years back now, treated the entire length of a new pole. The visible creosote was mostly no longer easy to see on the part above ground after 10 years or so, but if you climbed those poles like I used to, you found out the creosote was just below the surface. The surface aged to a nice brown instead of the intense black but the creosote was still there in the wood. Without the creosote, like happened on very old poles, the wood would quickly deteriorate.


----------



## .404 (Apr 5, 2015)

Who used the N-word?

_Neighbor_.......... Wow that felt good. Glad there ain't none here.


----------



## Oldman47 (Apr 5, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> Ahhh-HA‼
> Can you say with certainty that it wasn't the constant application of Vaseline causing the skin issues??
> Maybe it was the mixing of two very different chemicals... one from petroleum distillation, the other from coal distillation??
> Everyone knows it ain't safe to mix chemicals unless you've been trained and know what you're doin'.
> ...


When I worked for the tel co there were lots of cases of folks picking up a skin rash if they worked belted in to a new pole all day. The extreme coating of creosote on a new pole with elevated temperatures causing it to release vapors really got to some people. Others of us had no real issue but that doesn't mean the irritation issue is non-existent. It just means each of us is more or less sensitive to the irritation than others. Happy to hear you are in the less affected group.


----------



## tla100 (Apr 5, 2015)

My buddy in town got a load old Electric Poles and cut and split for his firepit. They stank! Although I have been 3' downwind of those noxious fumes and I guess I am ok.....ok....ok....ok.....ok....ok....

The chips from chainsaw will make you itch and burn too. Moved a Morton Building a few years ago and had to cut the poles off, and all the way around building cutting the 2x6 stringer boards so it sat right with garage doors. Anyway, it sucked, not sure how many chains I went thru hitting them dang ring-shank nails.

Got another buddy that built a hunting shack with old poles.

Oh, I have burned a chunk of cresote board that got thrown in wood pile, in my woodburner. It got hot and sizzled pretty good.


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Apr 5, 2015)

Is it ironic that threads about railroad ties get derailed all the time?


----------



## jdogg (Apr 6, 2015)

Well if you look at the original pic you see a stack of railroad ties and a pile of telephone poles both for the neighbors OWB.
I'd rec the orig poster tell the guy to sell the poles to people for hunting stands prob could get $20-$50 apiece easy.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 6, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> _*Others of us had no real issue but that doesn't mean the irritation issue is non-existent.*_


I was never attempting to claim it was non-existent (for some). My point was that just because it causes a skin rash don't make it what some here are portraying it as... powerful deadly carcinogenic toxin that will kill faster than a speedin' bullet if you burn it. Plenty of guys right here on this board have stated certain types of wood will give a skin rash when cuttin' or handlin' it... yet they still burn it.

Here's how I see what's happenin'...
Most people find (coal-tar) creosote to be repugnant; first it stinks, it's baby-crap brown, sticky, gooey, smells like rancid sulfur when burned and can be smokey... everyone knows that stinky, brown, smokey, gooey stuff causes cancer on contact and will kill you faster than a speedin' bullet if ya' burn it.
It reminds me of school girls screamin' and runnin' away from a big, ugly, brown, stink bug... everyone knows that big, ugly, brown, stink bugs cause cooties on contact, and will chew your arm off when you're sleepin' (one girl lost her arm at Banned Camp).
*


----------



## the GOAT (Apr 6, 2015)

olyman said:


> aint that just hunky dory!!! noting on you ,either,im sure,,that even with scrubbers,,that air comes out perfectly clean..yah, uh huh.............what is a gut line??



Is the comma key sticking on your keyboard?


----------



## olyman (Apr 6, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> Is the comma key sticking on your keyboard?


 got that worm out of your brain yet???


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 6, 2015)

olyman said:


> thanks to, guess who. mrs transvestite pig herself...or hisself...........


 Michelle Obama Dislikes this!


----------



## olyman (Apr 6, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> Michelle Obama Dislikes this!


 troof hurts the pig.....


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 6, 2015)

1 stihl nut said:


> Is it ironic that threads about railroad ties get derailed all the time?


 not really...with all the missing ties being burned, I'm surprised there's not more derails in the other threads...I suggest everyone stays off the tracks...they're not safe!


----------



## nathon918 (Apr 6, 2015)

olyman said:


> troof hurts the pig.....


 she dislikes you too Olyman...she say you don't ever like her posts??


----------



## olyman (Apr 6, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> she dislikes you too Olyman...she say you don't ever like her posts??


 nathon,,you cant read your own posts??? who was I replying about??? it wasn't the WA leftist. It was moooochelle o flake...sheesh...post 54


----------



## svk (Jan 14, 2016)

Just curious. Is this guy still burning ties or did he find something else?


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 14, 2016)

He is burning them ,,I think he has enough for the rest of this season.


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 14, 2016)

My new house is actually closer to him than my dad's . I can smell it once in awhile.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 15, 2016)

066blaster said:


> ,,I think he has enough for the rest of this season


sound like SVK is looking to try something a little stronger??

svk hey...hey you.........wanna buy some RR ties?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 15, 2016)

BTW...this was quite the thread back in its day huh? lots of love going around I can see...
that "nathon" fellow seems like quite the AShat aye?

this also seems like a related thread...possibly worth a read?
http://arboristsite.com/community/threads/i-was-out-snooping-in-my-neighbors-backyard.277456/


----------



## 2strokenut (Jan 15, 2016)

i should start burning them soked in old motor oil from my diesel ute


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## TRTermite (Jan 17, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Hmmmm.....
> I did a little readin'... it does appear some concrete ties (sleepers) are used in the US, but they're more common in Europe.
> I didn't know it, but concrete was used after WWII because of the limited supply of timber... not because of anything to do with environmental protection.
> Seems there's both advantages and disadvantages... concrete allows heavier loads at higher speeds, but with reduced shock absorption and increased wheel noise. They're more expensive (in the US), and cause the rail bed ballast to degrade faster. I've never seen concrete railroad ties in the Midwest... but that don't necessarily mean there ain't some, somewhere here.
> *


BNSF Mainline only has treated ties at switches and crossings ALL the rest are concrete and have been for 10 at least years. Started phasing out wood more than 20 years ago. The BNSF is NOT allowed to use the discarded concrete ties as RIP RAP and or soil erosion conservation because of the steel in them But they can "GIVE" them away if you sign a piece of paper releasing them of ALL responsibilities. You would not believe in the Baloney that goes with wood ties and power poles...


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 17, 2016)

They use wood ties here, which I would think are more expensive than concrete would be since the ties have to come from the lesser 48 while concrete would be done in state.

As far as burning, if it burns and fits in the stove door, it goes in there.


----------



## 2strokenut (Jan 19, 2016)

most of ours here in Tasmania are steel now.


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 19, 2016)

Common sense goes a long way in society. Burning railroad ties is like burning tires. I suspect he has free access to them and probably thought "WTF" free heat screw the neighbors. Shows why we need the EPA.


----------



## flotek (Jan 20, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> Common sense goes a long way in society. Burning railroad ties is like burning tires. I suspect he has free access to them and probably thought "WTF" free heat screw the neighbors. Shows why we need the EPA.


No we still don't need the EPA ... It shows why we need local township enforcement on the select few who refuse to follow the rules of common sense . The supervisor notifies him he's being a nuisance then after a bit if it continues a notice is issued then a court date at the district justice with fines for non compliance


----------



## Del_ (Jan 20, 2016)

flotek said:


> No we still don't need the EPA ... It shows why we need local township enforcement on the select few who refuse to follow the rules of common sense . The supervisor notifies him he's being a nuisance then after a bit if it continues a notice is issued then a court date at the district justice with fines for non compliance



....and if the local township decides that burning ties is OK?


----------



## olyman (Jan 20, 2016)

Del_ said:


> ....and is the local township decides that burning ties is OK?


 I hope so..that way I can get the filth neighbors out...............


----------



## tla100 (Jan 21, 2016)

We can get used electric poles yet, but some companies have to be cut up and go to the landfill.


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 21, 2016)

olyman said:


> I hope so..that way I can get the filth neighbors out...............


I don't mind anyone burning those...can I be your new neighbor?


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 21, 2016)

Most people are considerate and decent but there are the small percentage(5%) I would guess that don't care about anyone else but themselves. The drunk that gets his 5th DUI, the folks that park in the handicap spots that aren't handicapped, and the neighbor that burns railroad ties in his OWB. You have to know how to deal with such people because they are out there and think they can do whatever and do not care about who they affect.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 21, 2016)

flotek said:


> No we still don't need the EPA ... It shows why we need local township enforcement on the select few who refuse to follow the rules of common sense . The supervisor notifies him he's being a nuisance then after a bit if it continues a notice is issued then a court date at the district justice with fines for non compliance


I dont live in a township so if one of those busy bodies showed up at my place trying to tell me what to do he would leave here talking to himself. I dont and have never burnt a xtie in my stove, but if i was cold and didnt have any wood and I had a pile of xties laying out back, I would make the smoke roll.

By the way, BNSF does in fact use wooden crossties, I have walked more track than most people have rode over.


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> I dont live in a township so if one of those busy bodies showed up at my place trying to tell me what to do he would leave here talking to himself. I dont and have never burnt a xtie in my stove, but if i was cold and didnt have any wood and I had a pile of xties laying out back, I would make the smoke roll.
> 
> By the way, BNSF does in fact use wooden crossties, I have walked more track than most people have rode over.


 whoooooeeee. I agree,, but you know,, the elitist lefties of this site are having a heart pounder.....they will be coming to your house,, to tell you how you should live your life..... twits..


----------



## Fourced (Jan 22, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> Common sense goes a long way in society. Burning railroad ties is like burning tires. I suspect he has free access to them and probably thought "WTF" free heat screw the neighbors. Shows why we need the EPA.


I think you way over estimating the thought process of normal people. I really doubt the majority of john doe wood burners even knows what creosote is, let alone knows it is in RR ties, and phone poles...


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2016)

Fourced said:


> I think you way over estimating the thought process of normal people. I really doubt the majority of john doe wood burners even knows what creosote is, let alone knows it is in RR ties, and phone poles...


 so, with your knowledge,, tell all the rest on this forum,,what it is...................................................................................................


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2016)

Older telephone poles up here, especially the shorter ones in town were untreated cedar.


----------



## Fourced (Jan 22, 2016)

olyman said:


> so, with your knowledge,, tell all the rest on this forum,,what it is...................................................................................................


Not only did you miss the point of my post, your post is pointless.

I didn't even say I knew what it was, but I did read a very educational thread on creosote a while back, and I know what causes it in my boiler, and what it looks like. I even remember from this very thread that it can cause skin irritation, and cancer. I have had cancer, but not from creosote so thats about as valid as your post.

My point was, to most people wood is wood. In our new world society ignorance is not only bliss, it is a way of life.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 22, 2016)

Creosote is a petroleum byproduct, the same as the gas in your car and puts out about the same number of pollutants. Need to drive and need to keep warm. Which is most important just depends on which side of the fence you stand on and which neighbor you want to mess with. I'm the neighbor you dont want to mess with.


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 22, 2016)

You would get messed with if your creosote smoke came my way.....


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2016)

Fourced said:


> Not only did you miss the point of my post, your post is pointless.
> 
> I didn't even say I knew what it was, but I did read a very educational thread on creosote a while back, and I know what causes it in my boiler, and what it looks like. I even remember from this very thread that it can cause skin irritation, and cancer. I have had cancer, but not from creosote so thats about as valid as your post.
> 
> My point was, to most people wood is wood. In our new world society ignorance is not only bliss, it is a way of life.


 creosote in your boiler,and creosote posts,,AINT the same thing..you made my point.......................................


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> Creosote is a petroleum byproduct, the same as the gas in your car and puts out about the same number of pollutants. Need to drive and need to keep warm. Which is most important just depends on which side of the fence you stand on and which neighbor you want to mess with. I'm the neighbor you dont want to mess with.


 you just pissed off fourced with that post...CONTINUE!!!!!!!


----------



## Fourced (Jan 22, 2016)

olyman said:


> you just pissed off fourced with that post...CONTINUE!!!!!!!


Oh please.


Creosotes are a category of carbonaceous chemicals formed by the distillation of various tars, and bypyrolysis of plant-derived material, such as wood or fossil fuel. They are typically used as preservatives or antiseptics.[2] Some creosote types were used historically as a treatment for components of seagoing and outdoor wood structures to prevent rot (e.g., railroad ties and bridgework, see image). Samples may be commonly found inside chimney flues where the wood or coal burns under variable conditions, producing soot and tarry smoke.

Hmm, this seems to disagree with you.


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 22, 2016)

LOL - this thread is getting silly.


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2016)

Fourced said:


> Oh please.
> 
> 
> Creosotes are a category of carbonaceous chemicals formed by the distillation of various tars, and bypyrolysis of plant-derived material, such as wood or fossil fuel. They are typically used as preservatives or antiseptics.[2] Some creosote types were used historically as a treatment for components of seagoing and outdoor wood structures to prevent rot (e.g., railroad ties and bridgework, see image). Samples may be commonly found inside chimney flues where the wood or coal burns under variable conditions, producing soot and tarry smoke.
> ...


 only one que..... been a leftist leaning twit all your life??? cause the diatribe you are pushing,, smacks of leftist teachings...maybe,, you ought only to heat your house,, with electrical resisatnce means,, so you don't pollute the air......... are you del in disguise????


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> LOL - this thread is getting silly.


Getting?


----------



## Fourced (Jan 22, 2016)

olyman said:


> only one que..... been a leftist leaning twit all your life??? cause the diatribe you are pushing,, smacks of leftist teachings...maybe,, you ought only to heat your house,, with electrical resisatnce means,, so you don't pollute the air......... are you del in disguise????


If you actually knew me, instead of trying to act like you have me "all figured out" after totally misunderstanding 1 post I made. You would find your accusations as funny as I do. 

Quote one part of any of my posts in This thread where I said anything about not burning the RR ties or telephone posts.



muddstopper said:


> Creosote is a petroleum byproduct, the same as the gas in your car and puts out about the same number of pollutants. Need to drive and need to keep warm. Which is most important just depends on which side of the fence you stand on and which neighbor you want to mess with. I'm the neighbor you dont want to mess with.



This part is where it gets fun. I agree totaly, I will burn anything I have to to keep my family warm.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 22, 2016)

Fourced said:


> Oh please.
> 
> 
> Creosotes are a category of carbonaceous chemicals formed by the distillation of various tars, and bypyrolysis of plant-derived material, such as wood or fossil fuel. They are typically used as preservatives or antiseptics.[2] Some creosote types were used historically as a treatment for components of seagoing and outdoor wood structures to prevent rot (e.g., railroad ties and bridgework, see image). Samples may be commonly found inside chimney flues where the wood or coal burns under variable conditions, producing soot and tarry smoke.
> ...


 Not as smart as you think. Gasoline= distilled fossil fuels + ethanol + Methanol, (Plant based fuels). Cabonaceous= carbon based products which would also include you and I, or dead dinosaurs, or even the grass in your lawn, but most fossil fuels where actually once plants. Try again.


----------



## Fourced (Jan 22, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> Not as smart as you think. Gasoline= distilled fossil fuels + ethanol + Methanol, (Plant based fuels). Cabonaceous= carbon based products which would also include you and I, or dead dinosaurs, or even the grass in your lawn, but most fossil fuels where actually once plants. Try again.


Try again? Your just backing up what I said. We both said the same thing. And the point was he said the stuff in my boiler is not the same as the stuff in the ties and poles. They normally use coal based creosote for ties and poles, technically he doesn't know if I burn coal in my boiler or not so he is talking out his arse.

Stop trying to prove me wrong and actually read my posts.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 22, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> You would get messed with if your creosote smoke came my way.....


Well I posted something beneath me so I deleted it. Only when you step foot on my place will I take you seriously


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 22, 2016)

Fourced said:


> Try again? Your just backing up what I said. We both said the same thing. And the point was he said the stuff in my boiler is not the same as the stuff in the ties and poles. They normally use coal based creosote for ties and poles, technically he doesn't know if I burn coal in my boiler or not so he is talking out his arse.
> 
> Stop trying to prove me wrong and actually read my posts.


 Seriously, you dont know that coal is a fossil fuel. If you understood what you posted, you would see, well just forget it. Not worth the effort.


----------



## Fourced (Jan 22, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> Seriously, you dont know that coal is a fossil fuel. If you understood what you posted, you would see, well just forget it. Not worth the effort.


Thats a good choice, because I am not sure you even know what point your arguing over.

Good day sir.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 22, 2016)

Fourced said:


> Thats a good choice, because I am not sure you even know what point your arguing over.
> 
> Good day sir.


I was comparing cresote and gasoline as pollutants. Some folks seem to think its alright for them to do something but not alright for some one else to something with the same effects. What yours and Olyman problems are, I dont care. Next time before you copy and paste a paragraph about any subject, you really need to at least to try and understand what it is you are copying and pasting. You used google to find your tidbit of information, and then posted it to try and prove your point and you dont even realize it flies in the face of what you are trying to prove.


----------



## Fourced (Jan 22, 2016)

The only time I quoted your post I agreed fully with what you said.

Edit, I meant the first time I quoted your text.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 22, 2016)

Unsubscribed


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 22, 2016)

Del_ said:


> *....and if the local township decides that burning ties is OK?*


Then burning ties is OK.
And if you're unhappy with it, you're at Liberty to move wherever you are happier... or you can attempt to use the democratic process to change the decision in your local township.
Either way... Constitutionally, the Federal Government has no jurisdiction... EPA or not.
*


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 22, 2016)

When does common sense come into play and we realize it's not acceptable to poison your neighbor. How would you like it if your neighbor was burning something toxic like Xties and the smoke was coming into your house or you had to breathe it everyday?? Different story when the shoe is on the other foot. It's a better world when we consider the health and safety of others and not just do something because it's not illegal.


----------



## olyman (Jan 22, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Then burning ties is OK.
> And if you're unhappy with it, you're at Liberty to move wherever you are happier... or you can attempt to use the democratic process to change the decision in your local township.
> Either way... Constitutionally, the Federal Government has no jurisdiction... EPA or not.
> *


 with him,,straight to Iraq to spread his bull...


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 22, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> When does common sense come into play and we realize it's not acceptable to poison your neighbor. How would you like it if your neighbor was burning something toxic like Xties and the smoke was coming into your house or you had to breathe it everyday?? Different story when the shoe is on the other foot. It's a better world when we consider the health and safety of others and not just do something because it's not illegal.


 You poison your neighbor everytime you crank up your automobile, your lawn mower or your chainsaw. When you put fertilizer on your lawn or garden, if you smoke, then everytime you light up, and everytime you turn on your electric furnace or gas stove. Your neighbor isnt the only one making foot prints in the sand, if you take the time to look around you your foot print is leaving just as deep an impression as your neighbors are. The whole do as I say and not as I do seems to fit here.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 23, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> *When does common sense come into play and we realize it's not acceptable to poison your neighbor.*


The law determines what constitutes "poisoning" your neighbor... if it was based on personal ideology we'd all be serving life in prison.
Burning RR ties may be smokey and stinky... but smokey and stinky don't equal "poison". Carbon monoxide is invisible and orderless, yet far less of it well kill you in a much shorter time. Smoke drifting in the wind is no more concentrated than the carbon monoxide (and several other "poisons") from your automobile exhaust is. However, the smoke just looks and smells bad, so _your_ mind tricks you and tells you it's really, really bad and stuff... but in reality, you likely breath, eat, drink, and absorb through your skin, far "worse" things every day. If you've ever spilled used motor oil on your hands changing oil in your log splitter, you've exposed your body to more "poison" in a few minutes than standing a couple hundred yards down wind from a RR tie fire all day.

This ain't about "poisoning" any more than lighting your BBQ grille or using a rattle-can of paint is... however, creating a public nuisance (or some other local civil offense) may apply depending on circumstances and local ordinance.
*


----------



## mohick (Jan 23, 2016)

I guess if you don't like it, it would be time to do as Daniel Boone said " when I can see a neighbors smoke it's time to time move on". Their rights are just as important as yours.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 23, 2016)

If you believe that your "Rights" allow the restriction of another man's "Liberty"... then you have no concept of either, and are doomed to lose them both.
*


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 23, 2016)

Wow...Glad I don't have you fellows as neighbors.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 23, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> Wow...Glad I don't have you fellows as neighbors.


Yea, you probably wouldnt like it here. We'll keep our guns and bibles.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> Yea, you probably wouldnt like it here. We'll keep our guns and bibles.


What's guns and bibles got to do with burning crossties?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

svk 
good job starting all this back up...nice to have you back


----------



## svk (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey at least we got whitespider out of political and back to where he belongs.....


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 23, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> By the way, BNSF does in fact use wooden crossties, I have walked more track than most people have rode over.


If This is in Regards to my post I should MEBBE clarify,,,comma sticking,, ( Arnery for "Goat")
I should have been state specific as my exposure is of the Nebraska area.
I didn't realize BNSF had Track in NC But truth is Warren Buffett is always in the market for a good deal
I basically said "Crossing and Switch" ties are treated and " Mainline uses concrete that leaves siding, spurs, and secondary lines out of my statement. 
I am not an advocate of our states Dept' of Environmental Quality "DEQ" But have seen several episodes of enforcement and some were needed and some were BALONEY. 
Yes it is a Fact that the DEQ can and will shut you down if you get on their RADAR. I have seen this with neighboring businesses and recycling friends and it hits very close to my way of life. I use to think if you were not incorporated the gov't tended to look the other way . This is not the case. Jess sayin
Seems this thread could be subtitled *"The BICKERSOMES" * Guess I find it irritatingly entertaining.


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 23, 2016)

Someone Should Derail this thread to Defining 
Cross tie
Switch tie
Crossing tie
It would expand the possibilities of contention.


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 23, 2016)

NonChalantly "Stirring the Pot"


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 23, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> What's guns and bibles got to do with burning crossties?


If your going to come on property and start telling me what to do, you better bring both with you.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> If your going to come on property and start telling me what to do, you better bring both with you.


I don't need the bible. and you probably better have an armoured house. Unless your planning on sickin the poodle on me.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 23, 2016)

TRTermite said:


> If This is in Regards to my post I should MEBBE clarify,,,comma sticking,, ( Arnery for "Goat")
> I should have been state specific as my exposure is of the Nebraska area.
> I didn't realize BNSF had Track in NC But truth is Warren Buffett is always in the market for a good deal
> I basically said "Crossing and Switch" ties are treated and " Mainline uses concrete that leaves siding, spurs, and secondary lines out of my statement.
> ...


 Only being exposed to one single state, how would you justify a blanket statement that BNSF only uses concrete crossties. And as far as i know, BNSF doesnt own any tracks in NC, but unlike a lot of folks, I have visited many states with my job. So my knowledge of railroad and materials used is not limited to I drove across the railroad track and looked at a picture. When I say I have walked more track than most have rode across, I can say that factually as i have walked every mile of just about every track from St Louis, to Florida, from Miss and La, to Penn. from The coast of Nc to the Mississippi River. I have personally handled million, yes millions is also accurate, of Crossties, including concrete, metal, composite, and even the lowly wooded crosstie. 

As for Warren Buffett, if he wants to buy my railroad, he is going to have to get in line behind the Canadian Pacific as they are already attempting a hostile takeover. Stock tip of the month, Buy NSCorp, It should bring a 20%-30% profit by summer.


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 23, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> I don't need the bible. and you probably better have an armoured house. Unless your planning on sickin the poodle on me.


To be honest, I just dont see you as a problem, nor do I think I have anything to worry about.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> To be honest, I just dont see you as a problem, nor do I think I have anything to worry about.


Well you don't cause you are not next to me burning toxic chemicals. If you lived out in the country with nobody around I can see it being ok, but if you have neighbors and their kids have to breathe that crap. tells me you don't have any regard for your neighbors. When one of them beats yer old ass don't come cryin here for sympathy.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

svk said:


> Hey at least we got whitespider out of political and back to where he belongs.....


I was thinking the same thing when I saw his posts...


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 23, 2016)

If you go back and read You will see where I stated I dont now, nor have I ever, burnt crossties. My point and the point of many others, is that some folks want to complain about what someone else is doing, complain, ***** and moan, because their neighbor is stinking up the air, but they themselfs are not willing to make the sacrifices necessary to make the world a better place for everybody. They drive their gas guzzelers, throw chemicals on their lawns, live in energy inefficient houses, doing their own share of polluting. What gives you the right to try and tell me or anybody else for that matter, how to live our lives. I say dont ***** and moan about what I am doing until you get your own house in order. The best way to start a argument with anyone is to try and tell them what to do and how to do it. Your way is not the only way and probably not the right way, but if you expect everyone to comform to your way of thinking, your in for a long hard road with many disappointments. 

And for the record, you are welcome to drive on down anytime, just let me know when your coming so I can put meat on the grill and ice in the cooler. We dont have to agree on anything to get along with each other.


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 23, 2016)

We all drive cars, and do our share of pollution. But burning the ties is doing more than your share. It's really noxious, even if your a thousand yards away.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> If you go back and read You will see where I stated I dont now, nor have I ever, burnt crossties. My point and the point of many others, is that some folks want to complain about what someone else is doing, complain, ***** and moan, because their neighbor is stinking up the air, but they themselfs are not willing to make the sacrifices necessary to make the world a better place for everybody. They drive their gas guzzelers, throw chemicals on their lawns, live in energy inefficient houses, doing their own share of polluting. What gives you the right to try and tell me or anybody else for that matter, how to live our lives. I say dont ***** and moan about what I am doing until you get your own house in order. The best way to start a argument with anyone is to try and tell them what to do and how to do it. Your way is not the only way and probably not the right way, but if you expect everyone to comform to your way of thinking, your in for a long hard road with many disappointments.
> 
> And for the record, you are welcome to drive on down anytime, just let me know when your coming so I can put meat on the grill and ice in the cooler. We dont have to agree on anything to get along with each other.


You have a legitimate complaint, we do pollute the air with cars and other things, But until they come out with something better it's all we got and people need to get back and forth to work. I don't use chemicals on the lawn, I wish that crap would die in the summer.lol But burning creosote soaked wood is something we don't have to do. We had some thugs cookin crack next to us one time. We could smell it coming out his chimney. stunk up the whole area. I won't get into what happened to him. but thank goodness some good neighbors are in there now.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

066blaster said:


> We all drive cars, and do our share of pollution. But burning the ties is doing more than your share. It's really noxious, even if your a thousand yards away.


good thing my neighbors are 1001 yards away then...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> good thing my neighbors are 1001 yards away then...


You must be south of a Goat.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> You must be south of a Goat.


howd you know?
I'm not too sure anymore...that **** er hasn't been seen in days...


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 23, 2016)

066blaster said:


> We all drive cars, and do our share of pollution. But burning the ties is doing more than your share. It's really noxious, even if your a thousand yards away.


 Really, how many trips do you make to the store each week. Did you drive anywhere this week that wasnt work related. Have you really even tried to reduce your environmental foot print. Do you compost your household waste, or just throw it all in a trash can, filling up the landfills. Nobody I know likes the smell of burning cross ties, and I agree most anyone burning them has little respect for the folks around them, but unless you are doing your part to reduce pollution, you aint got no business trying to tell someone else what they can and cannot do.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> howd you know?
> I'm not too sure anymore...that **** er hasn't been seen in days...


Well drive north a bit and find him.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> Well drive north a bit and find him.


pretty sure he has morphed into some sort of wannabe brush ape?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> Really, how many trips do you make to the store each week. Did you drive anywhere this week that wasnt work related. Have you really even tried to reduce your environmental foot print. Do you compost your household waste, or just throw it all in a trash can, filling up the landfills. Nobody I know likes the smell of burning cross ties, and I agree most anyone burning them has little respect for the folks around them, but unless you are doing your part to reduce pollution, you aint got no business trying to tell someone else what they can and cannot do.


I see it as I'm just making up for the people that don't burn wood, or walk /carpool to work...it all evens out


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 23, 2016)

With pistols drawn and a shiny badge...What seems to be the problem in here?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> With pistols drawn and a shiny badge...What seems to be the problem in here?


nothing Ocifer...everything is AOK


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 23, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> nothing Ocifer...everything is AOK


TOTM charges are mighty stiff these days...and the Sherrif does the collectin'. 
Speaking of, only 8 sun ups left. It's on now.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> TOTM charges are mighty stiff these days...and the Sherrif does the collectin'.
> Speaking of, only 8 sun ups left. It's on now.


I dont think I will be competing here anymore...every one gets too butt hurt over it...
Just random troll posts from now on...
I go elsewhere for my trolling addition these days...by the way...why aren't you there yet?


----------



## TRTermite (Jan 23, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> Only being exposed to one single state, how would you justify a blanket statement that BNSF only uses concrete crossties. And as far as i know, BNSF doesnt own any tracks in NC, but unlike a lot of folks, I have visited many states with my job. So my knowledge of railroad and materials used is not limited to I drove across the railroad track and looked at a picture. When I say I have walked more track than most have rode across, I can say that factually as i have walked every mile of just about every track from St Louis, to Florida, from Miss and La, to Penn. from The coast of Nc to the Mississippi River. I have personally handled million, yes millions is also accurate, of Crossties, including concrete, metal, composite, and even the lowly wooded crosstie.
> 
> As for Warren Buffett, if he wants to buy my railroad, he is going to have to get in line behind the Canadian Pacific as they are already attempting a hostile takeover. Stock tip of the month, Buy NSCorp, It should bring a 20%-30% profit by summer.


I always have been a conservative conversationalist.. As to being limited to my neck of the woods My little town is a railroad town on the mainline Have many friends working and retired . Lots of memories and exposure living here. I have taken a few checks from BNSF Have shipped a few carloads before trucking became more feasible to me and did pay demurrage once when the Lumber didn't get loaded fast enough. I have been out of my county I even have running water in my home when it isn't raining...As for a blanket statement I merely relayed what my friend that is Trackmaster of Eastern Nebr. once told me the rest of it comes from news papers and so on. . Can't say I have ever Hopped a train but sounds like fun. You seem to be a very knowledgeable guy . Why would you need to be so condescending to impress others with your intelligence...? Chaos and tension accomplished I guess my work is done for now. ADIOS


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## USMC615 (Jan 23, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> I dont think I will be competing here anymore...every one gets too butt hurt over it...
> Just random troll posts from now on...
> I go elsewhere for my trolling addition these days...by the way...why aren't you there yet?


I'll get over there. Maybe by COB this wknd get it cranked up.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> I'll get over there. Maybe by COB this wknd get it cranked up.


youre really missing out on some serious in depth, mind stimulating, Tro.....umm...."CONTENT"


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

"olyman likes this"

since when is this possible?


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 23, 2016)

TRTermite said:


> I always have been a conservative conversationalist.. As to being limited to my neck of the woods My little town is a railroad town on the mainline Have many friends working and retired . Lots of memories and exposure living here. I have taken a few checks from BNSF Have shipped a few carloads before trucking became more feasible to me and did pay demurrage once when the Lumber didn't get loaded fast enough. I have been out of my county I even have running water in my home when it isn't raining...As for a blanket statement I merely relayed what my friend that is Trackmaster of Eastern Nebr. once told me the rest of it comes from news papers and so on. . Can't say I have ever Hopped a train but sounds like fun. You seem to be a very knowledgeable guy . Why would you need to be so condescending to impress others with your intelligence...? Chaos and tension accomplished I guess my work is done for now. ADIOS



Condesending, really. You posted a statement as fact about a topic you now admit to only being told by a third party and reading a little something in the paper about, and I corrected your mistake and now I am condesending. You Know some folks that work or did work for a company, did some business with them and that makes you an expert on how that company does business, OK.
Just so you might understand more about me let me start with I have actually worked for a railroad company for close to 40 years. I am still currently employeed by that same company. If I dont know at least a little bit about how a railroad operates, then I have wasted a lifetime. My pointing out your mis-statment about BNSF only using concrete crossties wasnt meant to be some sort of I am smarter than you are statement, just a mere pointing out of a fact. I never implied that I was more intellegent than you, or know more about a subject, but I would venture to guess if you want to discuss railroads, you might could learn a thing or two by listening to what I have to say on that subject. Do I know all there is to know about running a railroad, very doubtful, but when you look at upper management these days, its doubtful they know what their doing either.


----------



## JeffGu (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## USMC615 (Jan 23, 2016)

JeffGu said:


> View attachment 480873


...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 23, 2016)

Where's Officer 2123 to slap some cuffs on these guys, Besides I always wanted to say"Book em Dano"


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 23, 2016)

Well the blizzard didnt happen here like they said it would, what else did I have to do but pissoff a bunch of libs


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 23, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> I always wanted to say"Book em Dano"


well it looks like you just did good for you


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 24, 2016)

066blaster said:


> *But burning the ties is doing more than your share. It's really noxious, even if your a thousand yards away.*


Ummmm..... some people have the same opinion about plain ol' wood smoke ya' know??
Those people quite literally say, _"Burning wood is doing more than your share, it's really noxious."_
If it is _not OK_ for someone to burn something _because of_ _your opinion_... why is it _OK_ _for you_ to burn something _in spite of_ _someone's opinion_??
Those people don't want to breath your wood smoke... and even worse, they don't want it "poisoning" their children.

How can you defend your creation of smoke to heat your home... while at the same time condemning the creation of smoke by someone else for the same purpose. What makes your smoke special?? Just because it may be, in _your_ _opinion_, less nasty?? Just because it may, in _your_ _opinion_, smell better?? How can you not recognize the hypocrisy??

My mother gets instantly sick to her stomach whenever she's behind a diesel pickup... the exhaust is quite literally "noxious" to her.
So people driving diesel pickups are doing more than their share?? Driving them is not OK?? They shouldn't be allowed to drive them??
And there ain't no argument that diesel exhaust is poisonous.

My daughter hates the smell of two-cycle mix being burned... it's really quite offensive to her, it is "noxious" to her.
So people using two-cycle engines are doing more than their share?? Using them is not OK?? They shouldn't be allowed to use them??
And there ain't no argument that two-cycle exhaust is poisonous.

Burning leaves?? Grass clippings?? Trash burning barrels??
Ever been down wind from an ethanol plant?? A hog farm??
Some people find all of those things "noxious"... some others hardly notice.

Somebody please show me some sort'a proof that standing 100 yards down wind from a pile of burning RR ties is more harmful than standing down wind from a pile of burning logs. Don't tell me what may, or may not, be in the smoke... show me the proof.
*


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Ummmm..... some people have the same opinion about plain ol' wood smoke ya' know??
> Those people quite literally say, _"Burning wood is doing more than your share, it's really noxious."_
> If it is _not OK_ for someone to burn something _because of_ _your opinion_... why is it _OK_ _for you_ to burn something _in spite of_ _someone's opinion_??
> Those people don't want to breath your wood smoke... and even worse, they don't want it "poisoning" their children.
> ...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 24, 2016)

That's some nasty lookin crap she has hangin from her head.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^^ SS whishes he was as cool as the hippy


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 24, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> That's some nasty lookin crap she has hangin from her head.


slowp's relative?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 24, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> ^^^^ SS whishes he was as cool as the hippy


lol, if that's being cool , count me out. I bet she don't inhale either.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 24, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> slowp's relative?


Nah, I doubt it. Don't think slowpee is a hippy, but who knows.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 24, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> lol, if that's being cool , count me out. I bet she don't inhale either.lol


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Ummmm..... some people have the same opinion about plain ol' wood smoke ya' know??
> Those people quite literally say, _"Burning wood is doing more than your share, it's really noxious."_
> If it is _not OK_ for someone to burn something _because of_ _your opinion_... why is it _OK_ _for you_ to burn something _in spite of_ _someone's opinion_??
> Those people don't want to breath your wood smoke... and even worse, they don't want it "poisoning" their children.
> ...


I'm not a ****ing scientist, but I'm pretty sure burning railroad ties is worse than plain firewood. Show me some proof that it isn't more harmful. You talk like you know everything about everything, when in reality you don't know ****! Any human with a fuctioning brain will tell you it's harmful because when you smell it you want to get away from it. And the fumes or smoke lingers. I actually can't think of anything else that someone could burn that lingers and stinks as bad, not even plastic or rubber....you are lost in the 50's


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 24, 2016)

066blaster said:


> I'm not a ****ing scientist


WTF....all this time I thought you were?


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 24, 2016)

066blaster said:


> *...I'm pretty sure burning railroad ties is worse than plain firewood.*


You're pretty sure?? Based on your _personal_ _revulsion_ to it??



066blaster said:


> *Any human with a fuctioning brain will tell you it's harmful because when you smell it you want to get away from it. And the fumes or smoke lingers. I actually can't think of anything else that someone could burn that lingers and stinks as bad, not even plastic or rubber...*


A functioning brain would not come to the conclusion that something is bad for you simply because it don't like the smell... that's your emotions working, not your brain.
Have you ever smelled Limburger cheese?? Talk about something that makes you wanna' run away... and those fumes linger for friggin' hours, or even days.
I've burned RR ties... personally I didn't find the smoke all that revolting. Burning wet leaves or grass clippings are far more revolting to my senses. Heck, for that matter, burning coal smells worse to me... sort'a like RR ties, but stronger and more concentrated (of course, the creosote used on RR ties is commonly made from coal-tar... so that does make sense when ya' think about it).
*


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 24, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> lol, if that's being cool , count me out. I bet she don't inhale either.lol


...or swallow.


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> You're pretty sure?? Based on your _personal_ _revulsion_ to it??
> 
> 
> A functioning brain would not come to the conclusion that something is bad for you simply because it don't like the smell... that's your emotions working, not your brain.
> ...


OK I would choose the burning ties over the cow **** they spread in a field down the road from me the other day. That burned my eyes and took my breath away, I don't know how the guy spreading it is still alive.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 24, 2016)

066blaster said:


> *I don't know how the guy spreading it is still alive.*


 Because bu!!$h!t ain't harmful to your health... just offensive to your sensibilities.
*


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 24, 2016)

Wait till they spread and fertilize with chicken chit...That'll get the ol' sniffer tuned in real good. Lol


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 24, 2016)

I dont know what chemicals are in creosote, but considering the creosote was derived from a product that was originally plant life, I would suspect the chemical content would be very much the same thing. Sure, because the product was condensed over the centuries into a more compact product and is now minus the chemical gasses that where once a big part of the natural plant life it was derived from, the concentrations of the heavier metals might be higher, but it would still be the same heavy metals contained in the original plant life. A crosstie is a plant byproduct and contains mostly wood. The only difference is the concentrated elements added to that wood. Which would be only a few ounces or a small percentage of the total weight or volume of the xtie. On the other hand, Natural gas, petroleum products, are the entire concentration of all those heavy metals, without being diluted by the addition of other plant products. I would guess, altho I am not an expert on the subject, that that one gallon of gas you put in your car, or that one gal of natural gas or propane you run thru your gas furnace, or that one gallon of oil for those that use oil for heat, would contain more of the heavy metal pollutants that one cross tie would contain. For those that use electricity and think they are not polluting, prepare for a shocker, because most of your electric power plants use coal or natural gas as a fuel source. Now someone will try to talk about all the scrubbers those power plants use to clean up the pollutants they spew into the air, but before you get to cocky on that subject, just remember that those scrubbers have to be cleaned and all that junk just get dumped into a waste pit to escape and pollute our ground water. Breath it or drink it I guess. And dont be like Slowp and think your electricity is clean because you live near a hydroelectric power plant. Chances are, you only receive a fraction of your electric power from that facility. I have worked in pump storage facilities where they use hydro power to produce power during times of heavy loads and then used nuclear power to reverse the turbines to pump water back into the storage ponds, consuming more power than they produced. Hydro power lakes are now having to pump Oxygen into their water because those large bodies of water loose oxygen because of restricted flow. Water becoming anaerobic, causeing fish to die and creating a perfect environment for harmful bacterial growth. Since most cities get their water from lakes and rivers, it should be easy to see how that effects your neighbors health. Ever heard of anybody jumping into a lake and getting infected with some flesh eating disease? I guess if you cant see the problems you are responsible for, its easy to point a finger at someone that is doing something you dont like.


----------



## zogger (Jan 24, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Wait till they spread and fertilize with chicken chit...That'll get the ol' sniffer tuned in real good. Lol



The flies are horrid when they spread the fields around here, like a science fiction movie. Lasts about two weeks. Boss doesn't care, but I notice he never has them spread around his house....


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Because bu!!$h!t ain't harmful to your health... just offensive to your sensibilities.
> *


I know,,I've been reading your posts and I'm still here.


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 24, 2016)

After reading through this thread I've had a change of heart. I have access to all the railroad ties I want and I can get over a thousand tires from the local tire shop. I won't have to cut and split wood anymore. I am saving my plastic milk jugs and waste oil also. If my neighbors have a problem with it, so what - I have to keep my family warm.


----------



## Oldman47 (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Ever been down wind from an ethanol plant?? A hog farm??
> Some people find all of those things "noxious"... some others hardly notice.
> 
> *


Forget the noxious thing. If you have ever been downwind of a hog farm you have experienced the ultimate in objectionable, regardless of any toxins that may or may not be in that air. I once bought a purebred dog at a hog farm and was sure I had made a mistake even going up the driveway to the house to talk about a dog. The dog was a real joy but I never had any desire to return to tell the seller about it.


----------



## Oldman47 (Jan 24, 2016)

066blaster said:


> I'm not a ****ing scientist, but I'm pretty sure burning railroad ties is worse than plain firewood. Show me some proof that it isn't more harmful. You talk like you know everything about everything, when in reality you don't know ****! Any human with a fuctioning brain will tell you it's harmful because when you smell it you want to get away from it. And the fumes or smoke lingers. I actually can't think of anything else that someone could burn that lingers and stinks as bad, not even plastic or rubber....you are lost in the 50's


It is impossible to ever prove the negative on any subject. Try proving that well water is less dangerous than city water, but no way will I wait for your proof to show up and I will say that any difference in what you show I can challenge as a potential negative, not positive factor. Then you get to chase that down. Do you even begin to understand what "proving" the "not worse" can mean on any subject? If you were a ****ing scientist you would already be willing to back away from your ridiculous point of view. Nobody can ever prove what you ask but let me reverse the challenge. Prove that burning is more more harmful or just give up and say you really don't know. You don't need to be a scientist to see that your perspective is unsupported and you at least need to define why you believe what you believe.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 24, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> Really, how many trips do you make to the store each week. Did you drive anywhere this week that wasnt work related. Have you really even tried to reduce your environmental foot print. Do you compost your household waste, or just throw it all in a trash can, filling up the landfills. Nobody I know likes the smell of burning cross ties, and I agree most anyone burning them has little respect for the folks around them, but unless you are doing your part to reduce pollution, you aint got no business trying to tell someone else what they can and cannot do.



I do if it is against the law and burning ties is illegal in most places.

Harry K


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> "olyman likes this"
> 
> since when is this possible?


 likes what?? admitted troll.............


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> I do if it is against the law and burning ties is illegal in most places.
> 
> Harry K


define "most" places harry,, don't put that leftists spin on it....it aint illegal here........it also aint illegal in Kentucky,,cause that's where cn sent old railroad ties to be burnt in a electric generation facility.........


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> View attachment 480849


 tell yah what,, motor mouth admitted troll.. go show up at SS's place.. I want to be there...internet keyboard mouth...


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> You must be south of a Goat.


 he is the goat...or hes trying to emulate him....


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> well it looks like you just did good for you


 another keyboard wannabe mod..........................


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Ummmm..... some people have the same opinion about plain ol' wood smoke ya' know??
> Those people quite literally say, _"Burning wood is doing more than your share, it's really noxious."_
> If it is _not OK_ for someone to burn something _because of_ _your opinion_... why is it _OK_ _for you_ to burn something _in spite of_ _someone's opinion_??
> Those people don't want to breath your wood smoke... and even worse, they don't want it "poisoning" their children.
> ...


 good Lord,, I do wish youd stop makeing them look dumb,, with their damn hypocrisy...........


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> View attachment 480992


 and hes much better,,and wayyy more articulate then you will EVER be......much smarter also........


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

stihl sawing said:


> That's some nasty lookin crap she has hangin from her head.


 I read about that skag,, she a leftist hypocrite of the highest order,, like a lot of the political filth......


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> slowp's relative?


yours??????


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 24, 2016)

I have some old automotive paint and driveway sealer the previous owner of my house left behind. Is it OK to dip my firewood in it and burn it to get rid of it?


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> I dont know what chemicals are in creosote, but considering the creosote was derived from a product that was originally plant life, I would suspect the chemical content would be very much the same thing. Sure, because the product was condensed over the centuries into a more compact product and is now minus the chemical gasses that where once a big part of the natural plant life it was derived from, the concentrations of the heavier metals might be higher, but it would still be the same heavy metals contained in the original plant life. A crosstie is a plant byproduct and contains mostly wood. The only difference is the concentrated elements added to that wood. Which would be only a few ounces or a small percentage of the total weight or volume of the xtie. On the other hand, Natural gas, petroleum products, are the entire concentration of all those heavy metals, without being diluted by the addition of other plant products. I would guess, altho I am not an expert on the subject, that that one gallon of gas you put in your car, or that one gal of natural gas or propane you run thru your gas furnace, or that one gallon of oil for those that use oil for heat, would contain more of the heavy metal pollutants that one cross tie would contain. For those that use electricity and think they are not polluting, prepare for a shocker, because most of your electric power plants use coal or natural gas as a fuel source. Now someone will try to talk about all the scrubbers those power plants use to clean up the pollutants they spew into the air, but before you get to cocky on that subject, just remember that those scrubbers have to be cleaned and all that junk just get dumped into a waste pit to escape and pollute our ground water. Breath it or drink it I guess. And dont be like Slowp and think your electricity is clean because you live near a hydroelectric power plant. Chances are, you only receive a fraction of your electric power from that facility. I have worked in pump storage facilities where they use hydro power to produce power during times of heavy loads and then used nuclear power to reverse the turbines to pump water back into the storage ponds, consuming more power than they produced. Hydro power lakes are now having to pump Oxygen into their water because those large bodies of water loose oxygen because of restricted flow. Water becoming anaerobic, causeing fish to die and creating a perfect environment for harmful bacterial growth. Since most cities get their water from lakes and rivers, it should be easy to see how that effects your neighbors health. Ever heard of anybody jumping into a lake and getting infected with some flesh eating disease? I guess if you cant see the problems you are responsible for, its easy to point a finger at someone that is doing something you dont like.


 yeah,,and which city in mich,,is now experiencing that with their drinking water???


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

zogger said:


> The flies are horrid when they spread the fields around here, like a science fiction movie. Lasts about two weeks. Boss doesn't care, but I notice he never has them spread around his house....


 or like the owwners of a lot of hog facilities in iowa,, dont live next to them...................turkey places either.....amazing how that works............


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

066blaster said:


> I have some old automotive paint and driveway sealer the previous owner of my house left behind. Is it OK to dip my firewood in it and burn it to get rid of it?


 your going to a different subject there.........


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 24, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> *...burning ties is illegal in most places.*


It is??
What leads you to believe that??



066blaster said:


> *I have some old automotive paint and driveway sealer the previous owner of my house left behind. Is it OK to dip my firewood in it and burn it to get rid of it?*


Around here it is actually suggested you spread old liquid coatings on cardboard, allow it to dry, and then burn it as a means for disposal.
So yeah, I see no problem with substituting wood for cardboard... have at it.
*


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> It is??
> What leads you to believe that??
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you are supposed to spread it on cardboard to dry and put it in the trash, so it goes to a land fill. Not burn it!! Come on!!


----------



## svk (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Around here it is actually suggested you spread old liquid coatings on cardboard, allow it to dry, and then burn it as a means for disposal.
> So yeah, I see no problem with substituting wood for cardboard... have at it.
> *


Do you have that in writing? Not trying to argue, just curious what they say. 

We're not even supposed to burn painted wood.


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> It is??
> What leads you to believe that??
> 
> 
> ...


Do you live in china?


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 24, 2016)

svk said:


> *Do you have that in writing? Not trying to argue, just curious what they say.
> We're not even supposed to burn painted wood.*


If it's illegal for you to burn painted wood that must be a local, or possibly a State regulation.
No I don't have it in writing... legislature doesn't pass laws saying what you can do (or what you can burn), they pass laws saying what you can't do (or can't burn). As I understand it, the federal regulations that apply to coatings, only apply in liquid form (i.e. containing the solvents and carriers)... once those have gassed off and the coating is cured there ain't anything stopping the burning of it (unless your State or local government has some sort'a law or ordinance). The regulations on liquid coatings are about ground water contamination... not air pollution.

The old hog house was taken down here at this place over the summer, the excavator pulled it down, pushed it in a pile, then it was burned... layers and layers of paint, shingles, old wiring and all. Next they dug a hole, pushed the ashes and anything that didn't burn in it, and covered it up. Oh... and an old tire was used to get the whole mess started burning... also legal (however, you cannot burn tires as a means for disposal in Iowa... but you can use one to start or maintain a slash or trash fire).

I've posted this before...
I can apply used motor oil on my driveway for dust control... however, the used oil must be generated by me (or it must come from my equipment), and it can then only be applied on my private property. I can not buy the stuff, or hire the job done... it has to be _my_ used oil, and applied by _me_, on _my_ property.

I can burn anything I want in my burn barrel... or even my burn pile... except tires as a means for their disposal, but I can use a tire to maintain the fire. Styrofoam, plastic, rubber, old shoes, whatever... whatever trash I generate.



066blaster said:


> *I believe you are supposed to spread it on cardboard to dry and put it in the trash, so it goes to a land fill. Not burn it!! Come on!!*


So the land fill can burn it but I'm not supposed to?? C'mon... think about what your saying.
*


----------



## olyman (Jan 24, 2016)

svk said:


> Do you have that in writing? Not trying to argue, just curious what they say.
> 
> We're not even supposed to burn painted wood.


friend runs a body shop,,and has for years...that's what the dnr person told them to do,,as there were no volatiles left,,when you let it dry on cardboard in the sun.....................as spidey said...there goes some bs arguments.....


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> If it's illegal for you to burn painted wood that must be a local, or possibly a State regulation.
> No I don't have it in writing... legislature doesn't pass laws saying what you can do (or what you can burn), they pass laws saying what you can't do (or can't burn). As I understand it, the federal regulations that apply to coatings, only apply in liquid form (i.e. containing the solvents and carriers)... once those have gassed off and the coating is cured there ain't anything stopping the burning of it (unless your State or local government has some sort'a law or ordinance). The regulations on liquid coatings are about ground water contamination... not air pollution.
> 
> The old hog house was taken down here at this place over the summer, the excavator pulled it down, pushed it in a pile, then it was burned... layers and layers of paint, shingles, old wiring and all. Next they dug a hole, pushed the ashes and anything that didn't burn in it, and covered it up. Oh... and an old tire was used to get the whole mess started burning... also legal (however, you cannot burn tires as a means for disposal in Iowa... but you can use one to start or maintain a slash or trash fire).
> ...


They bury it with the rest of the garbage, in a designated area,,, What did you drink for supper?


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 24, 2016)

066blaster said:


> *They bury it with the rest of the garbage, in a designated area,,, What did you drink for supper?*


Maybe where you live... here they burn it to reduce the bulk as well as eliminate anything that may contaminate ground water before burying it.
I had a Diet Coke with supper... why??
*


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Maybe where you live... here they burn it to reduce the bulk as well as eliminate anything that may contaminate ground water before burying it.
> I had a Diet Coke with supper... why??
> *


If they are burning everyone's garbage there I guess I see your position. . Are you in a extremely rural area?


----------



## svk (Jan 24, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> If it's illegal for you to burn painted wood that must be a local, or possibly a State regulation.
> No I don't have it in writing... legislature doesn't pass laws saying what you can do (or what you can burn), they pass laws saying what you can't do (or can't burn). As I understand it, the federal regulations that apply to coatings, only apply in liquid form (i.e. containing the solvents and carriers)... once those have gassed off and the coating is cured there ain't anything stopping the burning of it (unless your State or local government has some sort'a law or ordinance). The regulations on liquid coatings are about ground water contamination... not air pollution.
> 
> The old hog house was taken down here at this place over the summer, the excavator pulled it down, pushed it in a pile, then it was burned... layers and layers of paint, shingles, old wiring and all. Next they dug a hole, pushed the ashes and anything that didn't burn in it, and covered it up. Oh... and an old tire was used to get the whole mess started burning... also legal (however, you cannot burn tires as a means for disposal in Iowa... but you can use one to start or maintain a slash or trash fire).
> ...


Definitely a difference by state then.

You cannot burn garbage in MN. So basically burn barrels are a magnet for trouble if they are visible from a road. 

Due to this rule you are also expected to pack out your garbage if you go camping in the boundary waters canoe area. Nothing like attracting bears with a little stinky food garbage. I pack whatever I can in ziplocks and bins for this reason. 

In the case of burning down old buildings, that's another no-no as all of the lead paint, etc will leach into the groundwater. You want to legally get rid of them here you best get a guy with a dump truck and a backhoe. It then goes to the dump and onto biomass plant where guess what, it's burned. Lol.


----------



## svk (Jan 24, 2016)

olyman said:


> friend runs a body shop,,and has for years...that's what the dnr person told them to do,,as there were no volatiles left,,when you let it dry on cardboard in the sun.....................as spidey said...there goes some bs arguments.....


And in MN's case they are worried about all of the contaminants from the paint itself getting into the groundwater.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 24, 2016)

svk said:


> Definitely a difference by state then.
> 
> You cannot burn garbage in MN. So basically burn barrels are a magnet for trouble if they are visible from a road.



Not legal in Georgia either.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 24, 2016)

066blaster said:


> They bury it with the rest of the garbage, in a designated area,,, What did you drink for supper?


My cousin works for one of the local garbage co. (As you know theres two). He does collections of all hazardous material. You would be surprised at what they do with all of it. Incinerator is a the key word. This is oil to paint to chemicals. I'm sure emissions are controlled. They defintely don't just bury it tho.

Farmers take drain oil to lubricate their chain lines that pull the **** out of the barn. Then it all goes right out into the fields with the ****. Which eventually makes it to your dinner table.

Old buildings get burnt all the time for practice.

And i just burned in my barrel!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> It is??
> What leads you to believe that??
> 
> 
> ...



My county ordinance on burning stuff. Good enough for you? ....oops, of course not, since you are just trolling again.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2016)

svk said:


> Do you have that in writing? Not trying to argue, just curious what they say.
> 
> We're not even supposed to burn painted wood.



Same here, in fact the ordinance specifies not burning ANY demolition wood. Guy last year tore down an old barn, salvaged the usuable lumber (very good market for that type of wood) and left the land owner with a huge pile of the trashy stuff. It is still there as of 2 days ago. 

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> If it's illegal for you to burn painted wood that must be a local, or possibly a State regulation.
> No I don't have it in writing... legislature doesn't pass laws saying what you can do (or what you can burn), they pass laws saying what you can't do (or can't burn). As I understand it, the federal regulations that apply to coatings, only apply in liquid form (i.e. containing the solvents and carriers)... once those have gassed off and the coating is cured there ain't anything stopping the burning of it (unless your State or local government has some sort'a law or ordinance). The regulations on liquid coatings are about ground water contamination... not air pollution.
> *



Just one of many: Polk City Iowa:

"POLICY FOR OPEN BURNING"

(excerpt)

Fuels Not Permitted: Rubbish//refuse such as - painted/stained/treated wood, garbage, rubbish, vegetation, grass clippings, leaves, rubber, plastic, flammable/combustible liquids (paint, used oil etc)


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2016)

066blaster said:


> They bury it with the rest of the garbage, in a designated area,,, What did you drink for supper?



Whatever trolls use for imbibing


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Not legal in Georgia either.



Nor Washington. They will even pay bounty to people turning in anyone using a burn barrel.

Harry K


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 25, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> *My county ordinance on burning stuff. Good enough for you?*


Nope... not good enough.
What I was asking about was your comment, _*"...burning ties is illegal in most places"*_ in post #568.
I asked, _"What leads you to believe that??"_
So I'll rephrase the question, how does _your_ _county_ _ordinance_ lead you to believe it's illegal in _most_ places??



turnkey4099 said:


> *Just one of many: Polk City Iowa:
> "POLICY FOR OPEN BURNING"*


So what?? That's a city ordinance that applies within the city limits of Polk City only.
The town north of me don't allow the burning of trash (or burn barrels), but in the town south of me there's a burn barrel in nearly every back yard.
I don't know, or care, how Polk City defines "OPEN BURNING", but the State of Iowa _does_ _not_ classify a burn barrel as "OPEN BURNING".
When the State Fire Marshall declares an "Open Burning Ban" because of dry conditions it _does_ _not_ apply to my burn barrel... heck, it don't even apply to my fire pit.

B'sides Harry, how does that ordinance you quoted apply to burning RR ties in an OWB??
An OWB _is_ _not_ "OPEN BURNING"‼



066blaster said:


> *Are you in a extremely rural area?*


Well... I'm rural... don't know if I'd call it extreme.
I can tell you my entire county (500 sq. miles) only has 16,000 residents, 12,000 of which live in the 5 or so little towns... the largest town 7,500.
In the county west of mine, just the largest town alone has twice as many residents as my entire county.



svk said:


> _*...in MN's case they are worried about all of the contaminants from the paint itself getting into the groundwater.*_


I'm confused??
Wouldn't burning dried paint before burying reduce, or even eliminate that possibility??
Truthfully, I'm no longer surprised by any law or regulation in Minnesota. We have a family lake home in your State, and sometime I just have to scratch my head over the rules and regulations. However, in the county where the home is located, we have a burn barrel, and it's perfectly legal... so I don't believe it's correct to say you can't burn garbage in the _State_ of Minnesota.
*


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

@Whitespider
No it wouldn't reduce or eliminate it. Your turn a coat of paint into ashes and that makes it a heck of a lot easier to enter groundwater as its already reduced to basic elements. If you bury it (also illegal) at least it takes years to break down and enters groundwater slowly.


----------



## mohick (Jan 25, 2016)

Why don't all you greenies just move to Calif. What kind of people make the regs up there Oh yeah Al Freakin what a joke


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

cute that you call spidey a troll harry,,esp with all the filth you and your communist friends put out when I was in political..or did you have to say that,,because spidey takes you to task,,and it irritates the hell out of you???? its just like you,,to pick and chose what town you want to,,to try and hang spidey.....but it didn't work..you loose again...


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Not legal in Georgia either.


 ALL of Georgia,, or you just picking and choosing your spots like harry is??????? I doubt like h,,you know allllll the ordinances in Georgia....


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 25, 2016)

Well svk, I'd argue about that... with the possible exception of old lead-based paint, dried paint poses no danger of ground water contamination. It's the solvents and carriers in liquid paint that pose the danger... once those gas-off the danger is gone. Do a search... you'll find several publications on the proper disposal of paint. One issue mention is when the when the trash disposal site is burned paint containers may burst open releasing the contaminants into the ground. However, if the paint is allowed to dry, it poses no danger to ground water when burned. There ain't anything nasty in dried paint... especially modern paint... heck man, you can likely eat it and suffer no more than an upset stomach.
*


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 25, 2016)

And back to Harry's "OPEN BURNING" thing...

_IOWA CODE
* 100.40 Marshal may prohibit open burning on request.*
1. The state fire marshal, during periods of extremely dry conditions or under other conditions when the state fire marshal finds open burning constitutes a danger to life or property, may prohibit open burning in an area of the state at the request of the chief of a local fire department, a city council or a board of supervisors and when an investigation supports the need for the prohibition. The state fire marshal shall implement the prohibition by issuing a proclamation to persons in the affected area. The chief of a local fire department, the city council or the board of supervisors that requested the prohibition may rescind the proclamation after notifying the state fire marshal of the intent to do so, when the chief, city council or board of supervisors finds that the conditions responsible for the issuance of the proclamation no longer exist.

2. Violation of a prohibition issued under this section is a simple misdemeanor.

3. A proclamation issued by the state fire marshal pursuant to this section *shall not prohibit* a supervised, controlled burn for which a permit has been issued by the fire chief of the fire district where the burn will take place, *the use of outdoor fireplaces*, barbecue grills, *properly supervised landfills*, or *the burning of trash in incinerators or trash burners made of metal, concrete, masonry*, or heavy one-inch wire mesh, with no openings greater than one square inch._

See Harry, a burn barrel (or an OWB) is not included in "OPEN BURNING".
"OPEN BURNING" is an unenclosed, or uncontained, fire on the ground... even my fire pit is not considered "OPEN BURNING".
*


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 25, 2016)

olyman said:


> and hes much better,,and wayyy more articulate then you will EVER be......much smarter also........


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 25, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> *Whatever trolls use for imbibing*


You should spend a couple minutes researching what an internet "troll" is Harry.
Just because you disagree with someone's post, or don't like the content of their post... in no way makes that post the act of a "troll".
*


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Well svk, I'd argue about that... with the possible exception of old lead-based paint, dried paint poses no danger of ground water contamination. It's the solvents and carriers in liquid paint that pose the danger... once those gas-off the danger is gone. Do a search... you'll find several publications on the proper disposal of paint. One issue mention is when the when the trash disposal site is burned paint containers may burst open releasing the contaminants into the ground. However, if the paint is allowed to dry, it poses no danger to ground water when burned. There ain't anything nasty in dried paint... especially modern paint... heck man, you can likely eat it and suffer no more than an upset stomach.
> *


One could argue about it, but I currently do not own property with any decrepit buildings so it's not really a concern to me. Same with burn barrels, I have no interest in lighting up a nasty, smoldering fire to dispose of my trash.

If someone wants to burn something questionable (where legal) it should be placed on a hot, roaring fire so the amount of nasty smoke it creates is limited.

One of my further away neighbor burns some questionable stuff. It's far enough away so I don't know who it is and don't really care as it's east of me so normally not my problem. OTOH I had a friend whose neighbor would purposely burn trash when the wind was blowing towards him. Nasty stuff.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> You should spend a couple minutes researching what an internet "troll" is Harry


just ask olyman...


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 25, 2016)

svk said:


> *Same with burn barrels, I have no interest in lighting up a nasty, smoldering fire to dispose of my trash.*


Ummmm... that don't describe my burn barrel... you must be thinkin' of those clueless city folk 
My current burn barrel is made from a large, 3/16 thick steel, water pressure tank... the sides are ventilated with ½-inch holes all the way around and up the sides so the fire gets plenty of air and burns hot. A "smoldering" burn barrel does not burn trash completely to ash, it fills up a ton faster with heavy stuff, and requires emptying often. Smoldering would defeat the purpose of a burn barrel... you want it to burn as completely as possible... otherwise it just makes a friggin' mess.



svk said:


> *If someone wants to burn something questionable...*


Questionable is relative...
Like I posted earlier, there's plenty of people who view your wood stove the same way you view a burn barrel... they hate your wood smoke as badly, or even worse, than you hate the smoke from a burn barrel.
However... you ain't stopped using your wood stove because someone is offended by it, or believes it to be unhealthy... have you??
My point ain't to justify burn barrels (or RR ties in an OWB)... my point is illustrate the hypocrisy of the condemnation... it ain't my place to justify, or condemn, what someone else does.
I do what I do according to my own conscience... I don't expect anyone else to follow suit... and I don't condemn them because they don't do as I do.
*


----------



## bitzer (Jan 25, 2016)

According to my cousin the oil based paints go in the incinerator and the latex is left out until dry then buried. 

I only burn paper products in my barrel unless the kids throw something in the burn box i dont know about. And yes it burns hot and completely, otherwise i would empty it a lot. And i burn it twice a week. 

I'm not sure that there are any laws about burning ties in an owb. I'm not sure if the whistle was blown on someone anyone would care.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 25, 2016)

olyman said:


> ALL of Georgia,, or you just picking and choosing your spots like harry is??????? I doubt like h,,you know allllll the ordinances in Georgia....




All of Georgia.

Don't move here.


There is karma in the fact that those most exposed to the toxins created by burning household garbage are themselves and those in their immediate area.


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Del_ said:


> All of Georgia.
> 
> *Don't move here.*
> 
> ...


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Ummmm... that don't describe my burn barrel... you must be thinkin' of those clueless city folk
> My current burn barrel is made from a large, 3/16 thick steel, water pressure tank... the sides are ventilated with ½-inch holes all the way around and up the sides so the fire gets plenty of air and burns hot. A "smoldering" burn barrel does not burn trash completely to ash, it fills up a ton faster with heavy stuff, and requires emptying often. Smoldering would defeat the purpose of a burn barrel... you want it to burn as completely as possible... otherwise it just makes a friggin' mess.
> 
> 
> ...


Again I am not arguing with you.

What else are you putting in the burn barrel to get complete combustion? When you look at all of the plastics in common garbage not to mention veggie scraps and meat bones, you need some serious heat to dry those organic materials up and to completely burn plastic. Think about that pad that comes under packaged chicken to suck up the juices....that is not going to burn without some serious heat.

When I think questionable, I think of stryrofoam, large amounts of plastic, etc. If you are legally able to burn it, then I'm not telling you it's wrong. But that smoke stinks and isn't healthy to be around. I actually like the smell of good wood drifting through the neighborhood like birch, maple, pine, etc. That's just me but I don't think anyone relishes the smell of burned styrofoam or tires.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 25, 2016)

Several States have outlawed the use of trash burning barrels... however, many of those States allow exemptions for rural residents and farming operation.

For example, Minnesota has banned "open burning" of household trash ("open burning" defined in Minnesota as any burning where the exhaust does not pass through a stack or chimney). However, Minnesota makes exemption for rural dwellers living where trash pick-up is not available... if you live in a county where there ain't rural trash pick-up, a burn barrel is legal. Minnesota also makes certain exemptions for farming operations. Minnesota also has banned the "open burning " of certain plastics, rubber, and treated lumber, such as RR ties, anywhere in the State without a permit (even in a county where "open burning" is legal).

But... and this is a big "but" relative to this thread... an OWB is not "open burning", neither is an enclosed burn barrel made with a door and a chimney.
Such as these below...
One of the guy up by our lake home made one from an old fuel oil tank like the one below left... he can legally burn near everything but tires now, because it ain't "open burning".


----------



## Del_ (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Several States have outlawed the use of trash burning barrels... however, many of those States allow exemptions for rural residents and farming operation.
> 
> For example, Minnesota has banned "open burning" of household trash ("open burning" defined in Minnesota as any burning where the exhaust does not pass through a stack or chimney). However, Minnesota makes exemption for rural dwellers living where trash pick-up is not available... if you live in a county where there ain't rural trash pick-up, a burn barrel is legal. Minnesota also makes certain exemptions for farming operations. Minnesota also has banned the "open burning " of certain plastics, rubber, and treated lumber, such as RR ties, anywhere in the State without a permit (even in a county where "open burning" is legal).
> 
> ...









https://epd.georgia.gov/air/sites/e...ted_files/document/burnbarrelsenglish2015.pdf


Air Pollutants

Smoke from burn barrels contains hazardous
pollutants such as particulate matter, sulfur dioxide,
lead, mercury, and hexachlorobenzene. These
pollutants can have immediate and long
term health effects such as:

• Asthma, emphysema, or other respiratory
illnesses.

Nervous system, kidney, or liver damage.

Reproductive or developmental disorders.

Not only are the people who burn trash exposed to
these pollutants, but so are their families and neigh-
bors. Children, the elderly, and those with pre-
existing respiratory conditions can be especially vul-
nerable.

Ash

The ash residue from backyard burning can contain
toxic pollutants, such as mercury, lead, chromium,
and arsenic, which can contaminate vegetables if scat-
tered in gardens. Children can accidentally swallow
toxic materials from dirt on their hands while playing
near discarded ash


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 25, 2016)

Del_ said:


> View attachment 481218
> 
> 
> View attachment 481219
> ...


 well its a good thing that WS aint downwind of his own barrel...


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 25, 2016)

My dad burns in a barrel, and I hate smelling it all day and the smoke gets in my truck, That's why I haul my trash to the dump. I don't care what they do with it after I drop it off.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

Del_ said:


> All of Georgia.
> 
> Don't move here.
> 
> ...


 which proves,,you and slowp are in the same bag....why would I want to move,,where someone is soooo paranoid,,they bury firearms and ammo in their yard,,is case someone threatens their widdle fweerrrrrrrs...good thing, most people in Georgia,,aint of your communist mindset.....most of those people,,are true southern rednecks,,and would vehemently disagree with your warped politics.......report, report, report, report.....


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 25, 2016)

svk said:


> *What else are you putting in the burn barrel to get complete combustion? When you look at all of the plastics in common garbage not to mention veggie scraps and meat bones...*


Veggie scraps and meat bones do not go in the burn barrel... "food" sort'a things get tossed in the wood lot, the local wild life cleans it up, usually over night.
The only thing that goes in the burn barrel is non-food combustibles... that pad under chicken is loaded with chicken fat, it burns quite hot and complete. Styrofoam and plastics (such as milk jugs) burn real hot compared to paper products, and as long as the fire gets air there ain't much for smoke at all... just flames out the top of the barrel. The only thing I empty from the barrel once a year is ash... it gets buried, just like at the land fill, it's just ash.
Glass and metal (what little we have) get's packed into work once every couple weeks or so... tossed in the dumpster (I used to bury it, but stopped doing that a few years ago).


Yes, I know Del_, Georgia has outlawed "open" burning of household trash... you've already posted that.
However... what is "open" burning in Georgia?? Well much like Minnesota...
_"Open burning, as defined in Georgia’s Rules for Air Quality (391-3-1-.01(tt)), is any outdoor fire from which the products of combustion are emitted directly into the outdoor air *without passing through a stack, chimney, or duct*."_
So, Georgia's rule on the "open" burning of trash would not apply to the burning of RR ties in an OWB (or even burning trash in an OWB)... would it??
Not that there ain't some other rule(?)... but this one don't apply.
*


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


>


 do tell the rest of this forum,,your proclavitys, for demeaning anyone not of your warped mind thoughts...remember,,you admit to being a troll,,and where called out as a troll by a mod.....you and del pm back and forth?? along with slowp???


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> just ask olyman...


 WHY?? can you troll on me all day long,,day after day,,and you admit to it,,and nothing happens??? and call names????


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

Del_ said:


> All of Georgia.
> 
> Don't move here.
> 
> ...


 you the same as got called out by spidey,,as being a liar.........................report,report,report,report...


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

Del_ said:


> View attachment 481218
> 
> 
> View attachment 481219
> ...


 pick and choose,,pick and choose.......report,report,report,report...ash residue.....CAN!! contain things,,,dont say that its does,does it???? you left swinging clowns take the cake...


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> View attachment 481222


 you do,,cause you are this sites troll, trolling this thread.....


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

it tears me up,,when illogical twits,,spew all their garbage,,and dont want the FACTS..............................just their feel good emotions,,not what the law really reads.....youll can ***** all you want,,but one thing about it...spidey knows how to look up what the law REALLY says,,and their goes your brain dead opinion..worth nothing...


----------



## Del_ (Jan 25, 2016)

olyman said:


> pick and choose,,pick and choose.......report,report,report,report...ash residue.....CAN!! contain things,,,dont say that its does,does it???? you left swinging clowns take the cake...



Do us all a favor:

Huff a burn barrel, knucklehead!


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 25, 2016)

olyman said:


> you do,,cause you are this sites troll, trolling this thread.....


thank you...I take my position here very seriously!


olyman said:


> for demeaning anyone not of your warped mind thoughts


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Do us all a favor:
> 
> Huff a burn barrel, knucklehead!


 wasssamatter?? spidey put your panties in a wad???? caught you in another of your magnanimous lies???? must be tough being you........muwahhahahahhahahahahahahhahaa


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

QUOTE="olympyk_999, post: 5733212, member: 136553"]thank you...I take my position here very seriously!



[/QUOTE]
how many pm's..between you and your nemesis del daily??? bet you both near overload their servers.....


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 25, 2016)

olyman said:


> QUOTE="olympyk_999, post: 5733212, member: 136553"]thank you...I take my position here very seriously!


how many pm's..between you and your nemesis del daily??? bet you both near overload their servers.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 25, 2016)

remember when you use to PM me?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> remember when you use to PM me?


 cant say that I did,, but im sure,, you can produce lies abundant....your wishy washy,, no spine whatsoever,, keyboard tuff...pantie waist...


----------



## olyman (Jan 25, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


>


falsification of truth...demeaning everyone that doesn't fit YOUR standard of truth...im sure,,you believe yourself,,to be the only administrator of truth.....another lie..your truth,,is based on mans lies...you worship fairies and gnomes,,after del taught you how??? also, you've been blowing your mouth on another site,,how you are trolling...


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 25, 2016)

How bout those Broncos........


----------



## svk (Jan 25, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> How bout those Broncos........


Broncos defensive line gets A+, rest of the team gets a C


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Nope... not good enough.
> What I was asking about was your comment, _*"...burning ties is illegal in most places"*_ in post #568.
> I asked, _"What leads you to believe that??"_
> So I'll rephrase the question, how does _your_ _county_ _ordinance_ lead you to believe it's illegal in _most_ places??
> ...



What leads you to believe that it is permitted in "most" places? Typical troll by you, pick on one word in a post and beat it death.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> You should spend a couple minutes researching what an internet "troll" is Harry.
> Just because you disagree with someone's post, or don't like the content of their post... in no way makes that post the act of a "troll".
> *



I don't disagree with your posts. I disagree with your manner. Noone can say ANYTHING without you objecting to it.

I say: "Nice day today". WS "Oh, so you think it is nice here?...troll.

Harry K


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 25, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> *What leads you to believe that it is permitted in "most" places?*


I never claimed it was permitted in "most" places.
I made no claim either way... you did.
I simply asked you what made you believe it wasn't permitted in "most" places.
So far, you ain't come up with anything to support your claim.
*


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 25, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> I never claimed it was permitted in "most" places.
> I made no claim either way... you did.
> I simply asked you what made you believe it wasn't permitted in "most" places.
> So far, you ain't come up with anything to support your claim.
> *


Keep asking and you will get the same non response. Fed up with your antisocial beahavior and will cease replying to you. Note, however that I iwll still read some of your posts and mention you when appropriate.

Harry K


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 25, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> *I don't disagree with your posts. I disagree with your manner. Noone can say ANYITHING without you objecting to it.*


That's bu!!$h!t Harry.

Take, for example, your post claiming the burning of RR ties is illegal in "most" places...
I didn't disagree with you... I simply asked what you based such a statement on.
It ain't my fault you can't differentiate between your opinion and verified fact... that's your issue, not mine.
*


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 25, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> *Fed up with your antisocial beahavior and will cease replying to you.*


You will cease replying to me??
And I'm the one being anti-social??
Really??
*


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 25, 2016)

I like how Whitespider makes a statement on here and then two or three of his little cronies jump in after and say "How did you like that *****?" "He put you in your place"
" He is waaaay smarter than you" -cracks me up.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 25, 2016)

olyman said:


> also, you've been blowing your mouth on another site,,how you are trolling...


I have...why haven't you replied over there?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 26, 2016)

olyman said:


> cant say that I did,, but im sure,, you can produce lies abundant....your wishy washy,, no spine whatsoever,, keyboard tuff...pantie waist...


 no lies...just go look in your inbox dummy...or did you forget who I used to be?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 26, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> I like how Whitespider makes a statement on here and then two or three of his little cronies jump in after and say "How did you like that *****?" "He put you in your place"
> " He is waaaay smarter than you" -cracks me up.



Id would seem that WS has an overinflated sense of his importance. Now he thinks people are forced to reply to him.

Harry K


----------



## olyman (Jan 26, 2016)

turnkey4099 said:


> Keep asking and you will get the same non response. Fed up with your antisocial beahavior and will cease replying to you. Note, however that I iwll still read some of your posts and mention you when appropriate.
> 
> Harry K


 im sure,,spidey could reply,,about your antisocial behavior in political..im sure,,he bounced you more than once over there.........


----------



## olyman (Jan 26, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> I like how Whitespider makes a statement on here and then two or three of his little cronies jump in after and say "How did you like that *****?" "He put you in your place"
> " He is waaaay smarter than you" -cracks me up.


 only trouble is,, he speaks TRUTH.. not opinionated lies like others...........and THOSE, don't like being called on it!!!!  hes only missed one thing, one time,,that I remember,,and he corrected himself not long after...he can admit to it,,communists cant...


----------



## olyman (Jan 26, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> no lies...just go look in your inbox dummy...or did you forget who I used to be?


you just another pile of filth,,like your communist buddies on here,,and you a favored troll..............also, I delete pm's..as I have zero need, to go back to them,,to proclaim any self importance,,like you do daily.................your just another useless hack...go burn a rr tie,,and see if it will straighten out your twisted brain...tho being hollow.............


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 26, 2016)

olyman said:


> you just another pile of filth,,like your communist buddies on here,,and you a favored troll..............also, I delete pm's..as I have zero need, to go back to them,,to proclaim any self importance,,like you do daily.................your just another useless hack...go burn a rr tie,,and see if it will straighten out your twisted brain...tho being hollow.............


----------



## Marshy (Jan 26, 2016)

WTF's the problem in here?


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 26, 2016)

Marshy said:


> WTF's the problem in here?


what problem Ocifer?


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 26, 2016)

Marshy said:


> *WTF's the problem in here?*


Heck, I'll take the blame... I'm used to it 
*


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 26, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> Heck, I'll take the blame... I'm used to it
> *


You're just a blameable kinda guy...


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 27, 2016)

So just for clarification:::: It is or it is not ok to burn railroad ties in the OWB ????????????????? LOL


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 27, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> So just for clarification:::: It is or it is not ok to burn railroad ties in the OWB ????????????????? LOL


yes


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 27, 2016)

robson1015 said:


> So just for clarification:::: It is or it is not ok to burn railroad ties in the OWB ????????????????? LOL


If your white spiders neighbor, and the wind is blowing towards his house, the answer is yes


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 27, 2016)

066blaster said:


> *If your white spiders neighbor, and the wind is blowing towards his house, the answer is yes*


HA‼ The only neighbor I have remotely close to me lives to the southeast... I'm not even sure I can claim the wind has ever come from that direction.
I do have one living about ½ mile due south with an OWB, but with all the trees between us, anything coming my way blows over them... I've never even smelled his OWB.
*


----------



## triathlete123 (Jan 27, 2016)

Burning railway ties? Heaven forbid!!! Go tell Aunt Rhody, the old gray goose is dead!

MYOB.


----------



## jr27236 (Jan 27, 2016)

I agree that everyone has a right to do what they want on their land, but as soon as what they are doing puts others at risk or ruins, damages or causes any harm over there property line, may it be in the ground, in the air or down the stream, I'd have issue with it. I enjoy life and what I own and don't need some dumb ass ruining that for me or my family.

It seams this guy moved in and didn't care about anything he did or how he effects his neighbors. Cutting 30 feet into someone's property line!!! And he lived???


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 27, 2016)

when does this thread become a staple in the TOTM competition ...again?


----------



## olyman (Jan 27, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> when does this thread become a staple in the TOTM competition ...again?


 no one but you,,can win it. your are supreme in that category,,esp since running your mouth about it, on another forum


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 27, 2016)

olyman said:


> no one but you,,can win it. your are supreme in that category,,esp since running your mouth about it, on another forum


----------



## jr27236 (Jan 27, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> when does this thread become a staple in the TOTM competition ...again?


What's TOTM mean?? I can't figure out some posts with these abbreviation acronym things


----------



## Marshy (Jan 27, 2016)

jr27236 said:


> What's TOTM mean?? I can't figure out some posts with these abbreviation acronym things


Troll of the month.


----------



## Erik B (Jan 27, 2016)

jr27236 said:


> What's TOTM mean?? I can't figure out some posts with these abbreviation acronym things


I would like to see some kind of dictionary put together that would include all of the abreviation acronym things.


----------



## zogger (Jan 27, 2016)

Erik B said:


> I would like to see some kind of dictionary put together that would include all of the abreviation acronym things.



I-I3P\3 U 60 I)00I)

http://www.internetslang.com/


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 27, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Troll of the month.


glad Ironworker came up with the name for it


----------



## olyman (Jan 28, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> glad Ironworker came up with the name for it


beings him and you,,are birds of a feather.....................................talk the same,, think the same,,smell the same....etc....you and iw,,need crying towels?? don't think they make em large enough for you twins....sure be fun,,to light off a few..next to you twins....you both cry like del....report every post also???


----------



## svk (Jan 28, 2016)

Erik B said:


> I would like to see some kind of dictionary put together that would include all of the abreviation acronym things.


I agree, an AS dictionary to describe CAD, FAD, etc to noobs. Could also include when people make references to the competing saw sites or the ever popular "I have a potty mouth". LOL


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 28, 2016)

olyman said:


> beings him and you,,are birds of a feather.....................................talk the same,, think the same,,smell the same....etc....you and iw,,need crying towels?? don't think they make em large enough for you twins....sure be fun,,to light off a few..next to you twins....you both cry like del....report every post also???


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 28, 2016)

svk said:


> I agree, an AS dictionary to describe CAD, FAD, etc to noobs. Could also include when people make references to the competing saw sites or the ever popular "I have a potty mouth". LOL


Hey! "I have a potty mouth" too


----------



## Del_ (Jan 28, 2016)

olyman said:


> beings him and you,,are birds of a feather.....................................talk the same,, think the same,,smell the same....etc....you and iw,,need crying towels?? don't think they make em large enough for you twins....sure be fun,,to light off a few..next to you twins....you both cry like del....report every post also???



Reported!

Smell ya later.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 28, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Reported!
> 
> Smell ya later.


im pretty creeped out...how would olyman know what we smell like?


----------



## Erik B (Jan 28, 2016)

svk said:


> I agree, an AS dictionary to describe CAD, FAD, etc to noobs. Could also include when people make references to the competing saw sites or the ever popular "I have a potty mouth". LOL


I agree. One for this site is what is needed. I checked the internet site listed on a previous post and TOTM wasn't listed. AS has its own lingo.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 28, 2016)

Erik B said:


> TOTM wasn't listed


yup proprietary to AS


----------



## olyman (Jan 28, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Reported!
> 
> Smell ya later.


 can you please talk to the mods,, since your in their hair all day long,, crying???? tell them,, your want your name changed,, to crybaby report boy...fits you so well,, and your other troll friends...


----------



## TonyK (Jan 28, 2016)

Oly, Give it a rest. You report more posts than Del does.


----------



## olyman (Jan 28, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


>


you dont have to read anything stupid, to be......... your a carbon copy, of your troll buddie del.. he hates Jesus with a passion..hes into fairies and gnomes...and hiding guns all around his property......mr paranoid....


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 28, 2016)

here ya go TonyK


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 28, 2016)

Some of you guys need to go out and cut some trees or something.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 28, 2016)

066blaster said:


> Some of you guys need to go out and cut some trees or something.


I got a pile of phone poles that need to be CSS...I like that wood for the real cold days


----------



## naturelover (Jan 28, 2016)

Doesn't matter, Mother Nature will kill us all off eventually for how poorly mankind has treated her. She'll not need regulations or laws to make her point. 

Unless of course Trump gets elected, or Cruz carpet bombs us all....


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 28, 2016)

One little blizzard and everybody ends up with to much time on their hands. Nothing to do but trash talk allllllllllllll week Loooooong


----------



## olyman (Jan 28, 2016)

TonyK said:


> Oly, Give it a rest. You report more posts than Del does.


 I HAVENT reported a post,,in how long????????


----------



## svk (Jan 28, 2016)

muddstopper said:


> One little blizzard and everybody ends up with to much time on their hands. Nothing to do but trash talk allllllllllllll week Loooooong


And it's not even cabin fever or spring breakup yet. That's when the real fights start!


----------



## Del_ (Jan 28, 2016)

olyman said:


> I HAVENT reported a post,,in how long????????



You heard the man.

Maybe you should consider that you are lying about how many postings I report?

Wouldn't it be nice if more threads would stick to the subject matter instead of being sidetracked by your constant personal attacks?

You are a very boring man Oly.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 28, 2016)

svk said:


> That's when the real fights start


will you be joining USMC615 and myself again this year?


----------



## svk (Jan 28, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> will you be joining USMC615 and myself again this year?


What? The time we filibustered that big pissing match last spring until all of the people fighting left?


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm just glad I havent been around a computer all week long, now I'm so far behind, I'm not sure who is picking on who


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 28, 2016)

svk said:


> What? The time we filibustered that big pissing match last spring until all of the people fighting left?


idk? is that when everyone became a troll, and some were banned, while some were allowed to stay, and one became a mod?


----------



## svk (Jan 28, 2016)

olympyk_999 said:


> idk? is that when everyone became a troll, and some were banned, while some were allowed to stay, and one became a mod?


Lol not quite. But I think we are talking about the same situation.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 29, 2016)

"They" are sayin' we could be hit with a "monster" storm next week.
All my railroad cross ties, power poles, and tires could get buried under a foot or more of snow.
That's really gonna' suck if it happens.
*


----------



## muddstopper (Jan 29, 2016)

Dont worry Spidey, Even without any crossties or power poles, as long as your internet works, you will be able to generate enough heat to keep a few hot under the collar.


----------



## olyman (Jan 29, 2016)

Del_ said:


> You heard the man.
> 
> Maybe you should consider that you are lying about how many postings I report?
> 
> ...


pot,kettle, pot, kettle....hypocrite...been burnin any rr ties in that elitist stove of yours??? cause in your state,, theres a elec plant somewhere,, burnin em..........that outa bite...


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 29, 2016)

You still have time to tarp it all whitespider....


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just hit the jackpot here!!! Local roofer said I can have all the old shingles I want. Been burning them for the past week.


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 29, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> "They" are sayin' we could be hit with a "monster" storm next week.
> All my railroad cross ties, power poles, and tires could get buried under a foot or more of snow.
> That's really gonna' suck if it happens.
> *


Don't you fret Spidey...you dig the poles, tires and ties out, I'll handle bringing the cold beer, steaks, ribs, chicken, Boston butts for the grilling, smoking and drinkin'.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 29, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Don't you fret Spidey...you dig the poles, tires and ties out, I'll handle bringing the cold beer, steaks, ribs, chicken, Boston butts for the grilling, smoking and drinkin'.



Tires, poles and ties should make for some tasty grilling, you lucky dogs!


----------



## TonyK (Jan 29, 2016)

Spidey, Is there a BTU difference between radial and bias?


----------



## robson1015 (Jan 29, 2016)

I prefer firestone....


----------



## naturelover (Jan 29, 2016)

TonyK said:


> Spidey, Is there a BTU difference between radial and bias?



[emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 29, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Tires, poles and ties should make for some tasty grilling, you lucky dogs!


Beercan/creosote yard bird...fine stuff. Think we'll do 'bout four. The drippins' are even better when basted right back on'em.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Jan 29, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Beercan/creosote yard bird...fine stuff. Think we'll do 'bout four. The drippins' are even better when basted right back on'em.


----------



## 066blaster (Jan 29, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> "They" are sayin' we could be hit with a "monster" storm next week.
> All my railroad cross ties, power poles, and tires could get buried under a foot or more of snow.
> That's really gonna' suck if it happens.
> *


I'm sure you got some drain oil around to get them started. Unless you already burned it. My neighbor had quite a plume of smoke coming out his stack this morning. Plus blue smoke hanging in about 50 acres of field and woods. I went rabbit hunting and couldn't even go to the back of our land.


----------



## Whitespider (Jan 29, 2016)

066blaster said:


> *I'm sure you got some drain oil around to get them started.*


Yep... about 15 gallon 
*


----------



## woodsplitta (Jan 29, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> "They" are sayin' we could be hit with a "monster" storm next week.
> All my railroad cross ties, power poles, and tires could get buried under a foot or more of snow.
> That's really gonna' suck if it happens.
> *


Funny.. My pile of cross ties never has snow on them.. somehow it all melts like magic!


----------



## svk (Jan 29, 2016)

Whitespider said:


> I fired mine up this morning.


Lol I remembered this gem from whitespider.


----------



## svk (Sep 21, 2018)

Bump for a good read


----------



## 066blaster (Sep 21, 2018)

svk said:


> Bump for a good read


I remember this.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 21, 2018)

Dang, I remember it too.


----------



## 066blaster (Sep 21, 2018)

havent looked back there in awhile, assuming he burned them all by now. I should go see what kind of pile he has now. maybe old pvc sewer pipes or something. one things for sure, its never actual dry firewood.


----------



## Hddnis (Sep 21, 2018)

Sell him a load of pressboard pallets.


----------

